# Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2019)

*Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand Tips geben, welcher 32" Fernseher mit FullHD oder 4K die stärkste Rechnerhardware verbaut hat?

Mir geht es darum, daß ich das Gerät auch als PC-Ersatz zum Surfen und für Youtube usw. nutzen möchte, dafür will ich mindestens eine schnelle Quadcore-CPU drinn haben und genug Speicher, zudem natürlich einen großen USB-Stick oder Festplatte anschließen können und im Optimalfall dann auch Downloads auf dieses externe Medium machen können, sofern sowas geht?

Von Samsung wurde mir dieser hier empfohlen:
Samsung UE32M5650 ab €'*'399 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Aber ist das schon die beste Wahl, oder gibt es ein Nachfolgegerät? Oder von einem anderen Hersteller was besseres auf dem Gebiet?
Ich bin allgemein verwundert, daß es nur so wenig Anbieter gibt, die dieses Gerät verkaufen, wieso ist das so?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## INU.ID (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Meiner Meinung nach ein falscher Ansatz. Warum?

Mein Samsung Smart-TV hat im Jahr 2012 immerhin 2000€ gekostet. Ich glaube ab 2014 (evtl. auch Anfang 2015?) gab es schon keine Updates mehr, und ebenfalls im Jahr 2015 verschwanden die ersten Apps vom Gerät. 2016 wurde sogar die fehlerfrei funktionierende YouTube-App von Samsung aus der Ferne deinstalliert, angeblich wegen "Kompatibilitätsgründen". Bei einem Smart-TV bist du bzgl. Support immer an den Hersteller des Fernseher gebunden, und der will mit Sicherheit nicht, dass du das Gerät ewig benutzt. Ich zb. hatte mir 2011 mit einem "ASUS BB S1-AT5NM10E" (damals noch mit nur einem Dual-Core Atom und Nvidia Ion) einen HTPC gebaut.

Und genau sowas würde ich dir empfehlen. Einen stromsparenden HTPC, zb. mit nem 10Watt-Quad-Core o.ä. Entweder mit nem iTX-Mobo und verlöteter CPU einen Mini-PC bauen, oder direkt einen solchen als Barebone/NUC kaufen.

Barebones im Preisvergleich

Hier bist du an keinen TV-Hersteller gebunden, kannst quasi alles an (zb. Windows-) Software installieren, hast keinerlei Einschränkungen (zb. weil irgendein Codec nicht unterstützt wird), und kannst - je nach Bauform des HTPC - theoretisch sogar noch das Thema DVB-C einbinden (aufnehmen, Aufnahmen schneiden usw).


Ansonsten wirst du wohl am besten mit einem Smart-TV beraten sein, auf dem Android läuft.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hätte halt auch gerne ein Gerät aus einem Stück, wo nicht drann gebastelt wird, was einfach funktioniert, ohne das man groß Wartung betreiben muß. Im Prinzip sowas wie mein jetziges 32" Smart-TV, nur eben auf neustem Stand, mit wesentlich mehr Rechenleistung für Internetnutzung.


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Warum dann nicht wie bereits empfohlen einen htpc bauen oder einen barebone dranhängen wenn solch ein Gerät bereits vorhanden ist? Das was du jetzt für nen neuen Tv ausgibst kannst auch in ein itx system investieren, kosten bleiben gleich, deine Freiheiten mit dem System steigen aber imens, hast die freie Auswahl was du drauf installierst, ob Windows oder Linux ist Jacke wie Hose und du wirst keine Einschränkungen seitens des TV Herstellers haben.

Warum.machst du es dir immer schwerer als es ist? 

Klar ein Gerät wo alles drin ist ist toll, aber was nützt dir "Wartungsfreiheit" wenn du in 2-3 Jahren den kompletten TV tauschen musst weil keine App mehr funktioniert?


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Weil ich meinen 32" TV weg gebe, der kommt wo anders hin, dafür kaufe ich mir dann halt einen neuen. 
Das heißt ich brauche in paar Wochen auf jedenfall ein neues Gerät und dann ist es mir lieber, wenn alles in einem Gerät ist und maximal noch ein Aufnahmegerät irgendwann dazu gekauft wird (siehe anderer Thread).

Ich habe diesen Samsung 32"er nun seit etwa 2013/2014 und es kamen immer noch ab und zu Updates, trotzdem ist mir die CPU-Einheit zu lahm und das Ding schmiert im Internet öfter mal ab.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wie empfängst Du das TV Signal: Kabel, Sat, Antenne (DVB-T)?

Die Panasonics hatten immer einen flotten Prozessor und die beste Menüführung.
Den könnte man empfehlen:
Panasonic TX-32ESF607 ab €' '449 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Ansonsten schau mal hier nach einer guten Bewertung:
Fernseher Testberichte (OLED, QLED, LED) - Prad.de.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32&quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Na denn vielleicht den LG 32LK6200, 
Quadcore, Aufnahmefunktion, FHD SmartTV und Triple Tuner. Ist zwar nur Mittelklasse (weil 32") aber immer noch besser als Samsung, weil kaum beschnitten. 

Was mir auffällt das du mal wieder kein max. Budget angibst, ist das ne Strategie von dir, damit man fröhlich alles empfehlen kann was der Markt hergibt.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hab im Laden gesehen, daß es nur noch wenig 32"er gibt und das 40-43"er fast das gleiche kosten und dann meist sogar UHD/4K bieten können. Darum erweitere ich meine Suche mal bis maximal 43" auf wenn ich noch nicht sicher weiß, was für einen Rollwagen ich dann dafür nehmen soll, meiner ist dann nämlich vermutlich zu klein und wenig stabil.

Ein Preislimit hab ich nicht gesetzt, weil ich keines hab, ich bin mir einfach noch nicht sicher, wieviel ich ausgeben will, es hängt auch davon ab was das Gerät kann. Möglichst aber unter 500 Euro sollte es sein, unter 400 Euro wäre natürlich noch besser, ist aber kein Muß.
Wichtig ist halt, daß es einen Kabeltuner integriert hat und Smartfunktionen, Aufnahme auf USB sollte es auch haben, denn die Receiver mit Aufnahmefunktion kosten ja auch rund 400 Euro, wenn es was gutes sein soll, das will ich mir dann erstmal sparen, also muß das TV-Gerät aufnehmen können.
Ansonsten ist wiegesagt die Internetfähigkeit wichtig und das es eine Flotte Rechnereinheit hat.


----------



## blautemple (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Nimm fürs Surfen irgendein Tablet oder ähnliches, mit dem du dann den Inhalt auf den Fernseher spiegelst. Die integrierten Browser kannst du allesamt in die Tonne kloppen...


----------



## fipS09 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Oder ein Shield TV dazu kaufen, da hält kein TV im 3stelligen Preisbereich auch nur Ansatzweise mit.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32&quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Nicht das du dir wegen einem passenden Rollwagen auch noch einen Thread aufmachst. 

Was hältst du denn davon dir eine Wandhalterung zu besorgen... meine Fernseher hängen schon seit Jahren.

Das gibt einen auch die Möglichkeit den Platz den sonst der TV eingenommen hätte mit anderen Sachen zu füllen... z.B. Nippes. 

Kann man sich jetzt an diesen Angaben richten oder kommt da in naher Zukunft noch was? Der Rahmen zwecks Auflösung ist ja auch groß gewählt FHD bis UHD. Ich mein ja nur... reine Erfahrung aus anderen Threads. 

Tante Edith: Dein Thread Titel anzupassen wäre dann auch noch sinnvoll.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> und dann meist sogar UHD/4K bieten können. Darum erweitere ich meine Suche mal bis maximal 43" auf
> .....


4K für 400EUR?
Dann muß man an der Ausstattung sparen:

Samsung UE40NU7192 ab €' '319 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Sharp Aquos LC-43UI8652E ab €' '319 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Toshiba 43V5863DA ab €' '333,19 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Panasonic TX-43FX550E ab €' '355,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Bestes Menü: Panasonic.
Bester Tuner: Samsung.


----------



## colormix (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hätte halt auch gerne ein Gerät aus einem Stück, wo nicht drann gebastelt wird, was einfach funktioniert, ohne das man groß Wartung betreiben muß. Im Prinzip sowas wie mein jetziges 32" Smart-TV, nur eben auf neustem Stand, mit wesentlich mehr Rechenleistung für Internetnutzung.


TV Geräte mit 32 Zoll Voll HD gibt es kaum meist Ready   keine 4K Modelle,   am PC haste es dann nicht in Voller HD Auflösung 1080/P   sind auch zu teuer ,
 meistens zu langsam   bei den Smart  Funktionen , das kann ein         Guter Receiver  schneller und  besser ,
benutze mal hier die Suche ,
 Monitor 31.5 Zoll 2. TV Ersatz *g*


----------



## Venom89 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung 32" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum erweitere ich meine Suche mal bis maximal 43" auf wenn ich noch nicht sicher weiß, was für einen Rollwagen ich dann dafür nehmen soll, meiner ist dann nämlich vermutlich zu klein und wenig stabil.



Rollwagen? Wie wäre es mit einer Wandhalterung, das ist doch kein Röhrentrümmer.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein Preislimit hab ich nicht gesetzt, weil ich keines hab



Aehm...->



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Möglichst aber unter 500 Euro sollte es sein, unter 400 Euro wäre natürlich noch besser, ist aber kein Muß.



Das hört sich für mich aber so an.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist wiegesagt die Internetfähigkeit wichtig und das es eine Flotte Rechnereinheit hat.



Ich habe schon einige TVs durch. Flotter Prozessor und 500€ sowie bis 43 Zoll, schließt sich aus.
Selbst wesentlich teurere Modelle kannst du da vergessen.
Ich sage nur 4K streaming und LAN + USB2.0 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Oder ein Shield TV dazu kaufen, da hält kein TV im 3stelligen Preisbereich auch nur Ansatzweise mit.



Da hält auch keiner im 4 stelligen bereich mit.


----------



## colormix (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Guten Großen ISP Moniror  hinstellen und guten   Receiver auch mit Smart Funktion hat man bessere Qualität als so ein Komplett TV,
kann man auch über   einen  Automatischen  4K HDMI Switch mit Fernbedienung steuern   Receiver  <-> PC, 
gibt auch UHD 4 K Modelle mit 43 Zoll davon *g*
Der  Gute  Monitor als Multimedia Panel für TV und  PC ist besser als ein TV  gibt es auch ab 31.5 Zoll bis 43 Zoll  von Voll  HD  1080/p bis 4 K UHD 2160/p,
Einen Rollwagen braucht man dann nicht mehr *g* aber gute HD und 4K Inhalte  damit  man Fun damit  hat .


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



colormix schrieb:


> Einen Rollwagen braucht man dann nicht mehr *g* aber gute HD und 4K Inhalte  damit  man Fun damit  hat .



Ich brauche schon einen Rollwagen, weil ich an verschiedenen Orten im Raum fernsehen möchte und meine Kabeldose an der seltendämlichsten Stelle im Raum in der Wand sitzt (an einem 1 Meter breiten Stück Außenwand direkt unter dem größten Heizkörper in der Wohnung.
Ich hab also meist Antennen-/Stromkabel paar Meter durch den Raum liegen, damit ich den Fernseher dort hinstellen kann, wo ich meist fernsehe. Hin und wieder will ich ihn aber auch dichter ans Sofa heran holen, oder auch mal aus dem Schlafzimmer heraus fernsehen, dafür muß ich ihn ca. 3 Meter bewegen und drehen können.
Ich mag diese Rollwagen auch nicht, aber eine bessere Lösung fällt mir da auch nicht ein, außerdem limitiert das auch die Größe des Fernsehers, eigentlich geht da nur 32" rauf, aber mit einem etwas größeren und vorallem stabileren Rollwagen würde ich 43" auch noch riskieren.

Meine Überlegung geht nun dahin, ob ich einen 43" mit UHD/4K nehmen soll, gibts von Samsung für etwa 500 Euro mit Quadcore, allerdings ohne Aufnahmefunktion :
Samsung UE43NU7409 ab €'*'464 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Welche Vorteile bieten eigentlich Geräte mit Android, gegenüber welchen mit Samsungs Tizen (oder wie sich das BS da nennt)?

Was wäre denn mit diesem hier?:

Sony KD-43XF7005 ab €' '459 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Besser als der Samsung?

Aber hat der auch Quadcore? Die Info. finde ich weder bei Geizhals noch bei Sony selbst!


----------



## colormix (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Da würde ich doch lieber einen Beamer nehmen der ist nicht so Groß und schön Kompakt     das Bild kannste an  jede Wand wenn da  eine gute Leinwand hängt ,
also statt Tapete im Zimmer überall eine Leinwand *gg* 
über Wlan  Streamen das Signal, einen IP Wifi fähigen  Beamer .
Von Edge-lit halte ich generell nix bei Panel Größe  über 23 Zoll .


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Was wäre denn mit diesem hier, der hat Android, kann aufnehmen und ist erstaunlich günstig?:

Sony KD-43XF7596 ab €' '491,13 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## colormix (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der hat auch  nur billig LED (Edge-lit  mich würde das    nicht zufrieden stellen 
ungleiche Ausleuchtung  Voll LED Direkt LED  ist meist besser .
Irgendwas auf die schnelle Google Suche würde ich nicht kaufen Richtig informieren .


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



colormix schrieb:


> Der hat auch  nur billig LED (Edge-lit  mich würde das    nicht zufrieden stellen
> ungleiche Ausleuchtung


 Was verlangt ihr denn für nichts?
Ein guter TV hat schon immer um die 2.000 DM gekostet.
Umrechnen müßt ihr selber.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Muss Tim nicht er rechnet selber noch in DM. 

@ Tim

Dieser Thread soll also so laufen wie immer ja. Andere machen Vorschläge du revidierst sie, weil irgendetwas immer noch nicht passt, dann kommst du mit dem ersten Geizhals/Google Ergebnis und die Anderen revidieren. 

Dein erstes Modell im Startpost kommt doch bestimmt von einem Mediamarktmitarbeiter den Du gefragt hast! 

Mach Dich richtig schlau... Testberichte lesen auf Seiten die sich hauptsächlich um TVs kümmern!

Dann komme her und bring drei TVs als Entscheidungsobjekte Deiner Recherche mit (die vor allem deinem Budget und Vorstellungen entsprechen... WICHTIG ) über die man diskutieren kann. Anders machts doch keinen Sinn, das du das immer noch nicht gelernt hast in deinen Beratungsthreads versteh ich nicht.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42&quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

IPS, nicht ISP, ist immernoch die Technik die im Fernseherbereich VA Panels unterlegen ist. Die einzige Ausnahme ist wenn man einen großen Blickwinkel benötigt.
Android hat den Vorteil, daß es offener ist und du quasi per Sideload jede Android App installieren kannst. Allerdings denke ich nicht das du mit der Geschwindigkeit irgendeines 500Euro TVs zufrieden wärst wenn du damit im Internet surfen willst. YouTube etc. sind natürlich keine Problem.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wäre ein Amazon Fire TV (Stick) eine Alternative?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wenn der einen Monitor hat...

Der TE will einen neuen TV, weil er seinen alten weggibt. Startpost lesen...


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenn der einen Monitor hat...
> 
> Der TE will einen neuen TV, weil er seinen alten weggibt. Startpost lesen...


Naja aber der TE, welcher eh schon relativ unsicher in seinen Entscheidungen ist, würde ehrlich gesagt mit der eingebauten TV Hardware wahrscheinlich für den Einsatzzweck nicht zufrieden sein. Im Zweifelsfall ist er dann wirklich besser damit beraten seinen TV unabhängig von der Hardware, sondern nur nach Bildqualität auszusuchen, und dann ein externes Gerät anzuschließen.
Ich selber habe einen 2018er Mittelklasse Philips Fernseher mit Android TV, und ein Nvidia Shield TV was es seit 2015 immer Mal wieder für 150 Euro im Angebot gibt, auf beiden läuft Android TV, aber in der Geschwindigkeit liegen WELTEN zwischen den beiden Geräten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42&quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> würde ehrlich gesagt mit der eingebauten TV Hardware wahrscheinlich für den Einsatzzweck nicht zufrieden sein. Im Zweifelsfall ist er dann wirklich besser damit beraten seinen TV unabhängig von der Hardware, sondern nur nach Bildqualität auszusuchen, und dann ein externes Gerät anzuschließen.



Ja wäre er... will er aber nicht, da er den TV bald weggibt, er dann sofort Ersatz haben will (natürlich mit seinen Wünschen) und sich aufgrund von Geldmangel (oder wie auch immer) erst später seinen Receiver leisten möchte. 

Der Plan wurde doch schon mal ähnlich empfohlen und gnadenlos abgeschmettert. Ein HTPC der seine Wünsche auch ohne weiteres erfüllen würde, ist ja für ihn auch nicht diskutabel... Resumee er will mal wieder eine Extrawurst die keiner erfüllen kann, weil eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Am Ende kommt dann halt wieder nur nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes raus... wie meistens.


----------



## colormix (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wo zu heute noch einen HTPC wenn es sehr gute  auf Linux basierende Receiver gibt ? daran einen guten Großen Monitor und  gut ist,   alles gut einstellen  hat man ein Top Bild .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das wird dir Tim schon erklären...


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



colormix schrieb:


> Wo zu heute noch einen HTPC wenn es sehr gute  auf Linux basierende Receiver gibt ? daran einen guten Großen Monitor und  gut ist,   alles gut einstellen  hat man ein Top Bild .



Aber ist die so ein neuer Receiver a la Dreambox dazu in der Lage komfortabel im Internet zu surfen? Weil das ist scheinbar eine von Tims Anforderungen.


----------



## colormix (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

schnellen guten Receiver kaufen , 
wie schon gesagt , 
besseren Linux VU+, AX, Gigabl. oder besseren  Technisat nehmen,  geht auch  mit PC HW wie USB,Keyb./Maus wenn die keine speziellen  Treiber brauchen mit den Windows Standard Treiber funktionieren  gehen die da in der Regel auch , ich habe hier z.b. eine Kabellose Logilink Maus  die geht z.b. ,
auch an den teureren Technisat Receivern , auch USB HUB , 
im Internet  surfen braucht man ja wohl eine Maus und ein Keyb. nur über die Fernbediehung ist so  was  umständlich .
Wo zu braucht man da noch einen TV wenn es mit einem Guten Großen Monitor auch geht ?


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



colormix schrieb:


> schnellen guten Receiver kaufen , wie schon gesagt an den besseren Linux und Technisat geht auch PC HW wie USB und Keyb. wenn die keine stellen Treiber brauchen und mit den Windows Standard Treiber funktionieren ,
> im Internet  surfen braucht man ja wohl eine Maus und ein Keyb. der der FB ist so
> was etwas umständlich .



Ja das war mir klar, mir ging es mehr darum ob das von der Geschwindigkeit so möglich ist. Da ich weder Sat noch Kabel-TV besitze kenne ich mich mit den modernen Receivern nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## colormix (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der VU+ Duo hat 2,1 GHz Quad Core 64 Bit müßte schnell genaug sein für so was .

YouTube


Mit meinem Receiver nicht VU+  war ich eben auch mal On hatte da dann eine Funk Maus angesteckt kann man schneller navigieren ,
das sieht da ähnlich so aus auch von der Geschwindigkeit  bei my IP wird mir Linux und Opera auch angezeigt , TV Geräte wie schon erwähnt sind bei so was meist viel zu langsam .


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal den 65" von Sony angeschaut, scheint die gleiche Serie zu sein, wie der 43" und 55", den ich hier schon verlinkt hatte, der 55" hat dann wohl Direkt LED und kostet ab ca. 680 Euro, der 65" etwa 900 Euro, ich fand im Laden beim Betrachten den Unterschied zwischen 55" und 65" viel größer als erwartet.
Wie es aussieht plane ich dann wohl doch das Wohnzimmer großenteils um zu bauen und den 65" zu nehmen, das Sofa ist dann etwa 3 Meter weit weg, dürfte dann echtes Kino-Feeling geben, den Kaufpreis kann ich dann über die Jahre ja durch verzicht auf Kinobesuche wieder heraus holen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Naja im Laden stand hatte ein 2000€ Sony ein deutlich unruhigeres (das sah so aus, als würde der Sony nur 30 fps schaffen und der Samsung 60) Bild als ein 2000€ Samsung. Erst der Signature Sony für 5000€ (was völlig überzogen ist) zeigte ein gutes Bild. Also ich würde keinen Sony unter 3000€ kaufen und da ich nie einen Fernseher über 2000€ kaufen werde, wird das wohl nichts mehr mit einem neuem Sony.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der Sony KD-65XF7596 ab €'*'899 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hat halt angeblich nur native 50 Hz, aber das haben anscheinend fast alle moderne Fernseher, nur wenige haben 100 Hz und die sind dann meist abartig teuer.
Samsung kommt mir erstmal nicht wieder ins Haus, solange die bei vielen Geräten keine USB-Aufnahmefunktion mehr anbieten und nicht auf Android als OS setzen.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Geschmacks- und Budgetfrage, kommt auch aufs Quellmaterial an. Die XF85 oder XF90 schneiden in Tests schon super ab, kosten aber halt über 1000Euro.
Selber hab ich bis jetzt nur einen XE70 außerhalb eines Geschäfts gesehen, Bild war definitiv okay, allerdings nur 60hz. Für mich kommen eh immer nur wenige TVs in Frage da ich Ambilight nicht missen will und mein gesamtes Wohnzimmer dafür eingerichtet ist.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Sony KD-65XF7596 ab €'*'899 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hat halt angeblich nur native 50 Hz, aber das haben anscheinend fast alle moderne Fernseher, nur wenige haben 100 Hz und die sind dann meist abartig teuer.
> Samsung kommt mir erstmal nicht wieder ins Haus, solange die bei vielen Geräten keine USB-Aufnahmefunktion mehr anbieten und nicht auf Android als OS setzen.



Was ist denn jetzt dein aktualisiertes Budget? Dann könnte man dich auch besser beraten. 100hz haben die Panels meist erst ab der oberen Mittelklasse.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Na definitiv nicht mehr als 1000 Euro!

Eigentlich war 680 Euro schon über meinem geplanten Budget, aber gemessen daran, was man heute an Bildschirmgröße usw. fürs Geld bekommt, wäre ich notfalls bereit 900 Euro auszugeben.
Aber gibt es bessere 65" für 900 Euro als den Sony KD-65XF7596?


----------



## Venom89 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hatte schon ein paar Samsung TVs und momentan einen Sony 65xe9005, gerade in sachen zwischenbild Berechnung/ Bewegtbild Darstellung ist Sony weitaus besser. Bildqualität sehe ich Sony genauso vorne.
Software support ist bei allen nicht pralle, aber bei Samsung quasi nicht vorhanden gewesen. 

 Aber ein 65 Zoll TV für 900 Euro, sorry aber Qualität/Quantität. 
Da ist der Rollwagen vermutlich hochwertiger. 

100 Herz ist nicht "selten" sondern erst ab der Mittelklasse häufiger anzutreffen.
 Ich würde dir für bis 1000 Euro max 55 Zoll empfehlen.

Android wird dich aber vermutlich auch nicht glücklich machen.
Ich nutze nur mein Shield


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Also günstige TVs mit 100Hz Panel die man empfehlen könnte wären entweder:
Hisense H65U7A ab €'*'970 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Samsung UE65NU8009 ab €'*'1179 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich selber bin da am TV irgendwie nicht so empfindlich wie am PC und habe 60hz gekauft, was allerdings dann auch am Budget lag und der alte war halt kaputt 
Falls du dich mit 55Zoll anfreunden könntest würde ich den hier empfehlen: Sony KD-55XF8505 ab €' '899 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ein paar Samsung TVs und momentan einen Sony 65xe9005, gerade in sachen zwischenbild Berechnung/ Bewegtbild Darstellung ist Sony weitaus besser. Bildqualität sehe ich Sony genauso vorne.
> Software support ist bei allen nicht pralle, aber bei Samsung quasi nicht vorhanden gewesen.



Meine Samsung-TVs bekamen zwar ab und zu Softwareupdates, aber Verbesserungen hab ich dadurch fast nie wirklich bemerkt.
Also Samsung ist diesmal raus aus der Planung, die sind mir einfach zu teuer dafür was sie bieten, kein Android und oft nichtmal USB-Rekording.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Aber ein 65 Zoll TV für 900 Euro, sorry aber Qualität/Quantität.
> Da ist der Rollwagen vermutlich hochwertiger.



Ist halt ein Angebot, der ursprüngliche Preis war 999 Euro, ich seh den Sony KD-65XF7596 durchaus als Mittelklassegerät, gibt ja weitaus billigere und technisch weniger ausgefeilte in diesem Format.
Er hat ja auch Direkt-LED und Android, dazu USB-Rekording, also eine Reihe Highendfeatures, was ich erstaunlich für die Preisklasse finde, nur schade das er keine nativen 100 Hz hat, aber vermutlich werd ich den Unterschied eh nie merken (so wie vermutlich die allermeisten). 

Den Rollwagen werf ich dann auf den Müll und kauf mir vielleicht von Ikea das Liatorp Fernsehsideboard, hat bis ca. 100 kg Belastbarkeit, der Fernseher bekommt dann halt doch einen festen Platz an der langen Wand und ich kann das Antennenkabel wieder ca. 8 Meter und um mehere Ecken verlegen...


----------



## Venom89 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wo du ihn siehst interessiert nicht.
High End ist da wirklich nichts.
Backlight ist schön und gut, dimming? Full array? Nope.
50 Herz Panels sind für mich ein no go. Den Unterschied sieht jeder.
Ich kenne die 7er reihe, ab der 8xxx würde ich erst einen kauf in Erwägung ziehen.

Als erstes hast du einen 32 Zöller gesucht, der schnell ist.
Jetzt versteifst du dich auf 65 Zoll in lahm? 
Selbst die Leistung der 9er und A Serie ist nur iO. 

Aufgrund der Implementierung mancher Features aber nicht mal als Mediaplayer zu gebrauchen.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> nur schade das er keine nativen 100 Hz hat, aber vermutlich werd ich den Unterschied eh nie merken (so wie vermutlich die allermeisten).



Sehen werden die meisten - spätestens beim Fußball gucken oder ähnlich schnellen Bewegungen - das schon, die Frage ist halt ob es dich stört. Aber das kannst du im Zweifelsfall in jedem Elektrofachmarkt ja mit dir selber ausmachen.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Gut, ich hab schon eine Alternative gefunden:
SONY KD-60XF8305, 60 Zoll LED TV, Schwarz kaufen | SATURN

5" kleiner, das werd ich nicht so doll merken, aber dafür native 100 Hz und der gleiche Preis, wäre wohl die bessere Lösung, oder?


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Sony X830F Review (XBR60X830F, XBR70X830F) - RTINGS.com

Hier hast du einen Test zum dem Fernseher


----------



## Venom89 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ist ok. Mehr bekommst du nicht für das Geld bei der Größe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, ich hab schon eine Alternative gefunden:
> SONY KD-60XF8305, 60 Zoll LED TV, Schwarz kaufen | SATURN


 Weshalb kaufst Du im Teuermarkt:
Sony KD-60XF8305 ab €' '879 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ?
Aber sind sind eh schon wieder ganz weit weg vom Ausgangsthema.
Ich bin hier raus.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Sony X830F Review (XBR60X830F, XBR70X830F) - RTINGS.com
> 
> Hier hast du einen Test zum dem Fernseher



Für den Preis ganz solide und wohl empfehlenswert für den Einsatzort  

Ich empfehle den Sony AF9 in 65 Zoll. Dank Android 8 und starker Hardware (Quad Core, 4GB Ram!) OLED Panel, Dolby Vision und Alexa Sprachsteuerung der wohl beste TV 2018 bis stand heute. Lediglich der Preis könnte ein Problem darstellen aber bleiben wir realistisch, bei so einen TV geht man nicht mehr ins Kino was auf lange Sicht sehr sehr viel Geld spart und den Aufpreis rechtfertigt  

Spaß bei Seite (eine Überlegung ist der TV aber allemal wert!) der verlinkte Sony ist wohl mit das Beste für den Preisvereich. Viel Erfolg beim Kauf Tim.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den Sony AF9 in 65 Zoll. Dank Android 8 und starker Hardware (Quad Core, 4GB Ram!)



Das beste "Feature" ist doch, LAN mit 100Mbit.
Damit macht echtes 4K streaming richtig Spaß 



thehate91 schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite (eine Überlegung ist der TV aber allemal wert!) der verlinkte Sony ist wohl mit das Beste für den Preisvereich. Viel Erfolg beim Kauf Tim.



Sagen wir das beste in der Größe zu dem Preis.
Kleiner gäbe es schon wesentlich besseres.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Im OLED Sektor (55-65 Zoll) sehe ich den AF9 als bester TV, dicht gefolgt vom LG C8 und vom Panasonic FZW804. Preislich ist der Sony aber zu hoch angesiedelt (Angebote außen vor). Jetzt würde ich aber in dem Preisbereich abwarten bis der LG C9 und co gesetet wurden (2019 OLED Panel, HDMI 2.1). 
Welche bessere Alternative hast du im Blick?


----------



## Venom89 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich kaufe meine TVs nur noch nach Bildqualität, spätestens nach ~ 2 Jahren gibt es keine Updates mehr.
Selbst 3000 Euro 4K TVs sind für Natives 4k streaming nicht zu gebrauchen. Weil irgendein schlauer fuchs meint, LAN an den USB 2.0 anzubinden.

Mein Shield bekommt regelmäßig updates und ist leistungsfähiger. 

Bei mir wird Ende des Jahres ein Oled angeschafft, momentan würde ich zum LG 65C8 tendieren, einfach weil preislich attraktiver.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich glaub es bleibt dann beim Sony KD-60XF8305, der sollte mir absolut reichen und ist noch bezahlbar, stellt sich nur noch die Frage wann ich ihn kaufe, ob das ca. 899 Euro Angebot wirklich ein kurzfristiges Schnäppchen ist, oder ob er in den nächsten Monaten noch weiter im Preis sinken wird, weil vielleicht neue Modelle heraus kommen?

So schnell mal einen holen ist hier für mich nicht möglich, weil ich erstmal das ganze Wohnzimmer umbauen muß, um ihn überhaupt vernünftig aufbauen und verkabeln zu können. Davor müssen erstmal beide PCs wo anders hin, ein weiterer Beistelltisch angeschafft werden, damit der eine PC über dem anderen stehen kann, das Liatorp Ikea TV-Regal angeschafft und aufgebaut werden, davor das alte Regal abgebaut und in den Keller gebracht werden, ein 10 Meter Antennenkabel gekauft und verlegt werden... Das ist richtig viel Arbeit, aber ich werd mich dann Schritt für Schritt ran machen, es lockt ja dann das tolle große Oberklasse-TV-Gerät.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> es lockt ja dann das tolle große Oberklasse-TV-Gerät.


 Daß Du dich da mal nicht irrst ... .

Meine Tochter hat einen neuen Samsung 65 Zöller (3840x2160 Pixel), genaue Typenbezeichnung hab ich jetzt nicht.
Da hängt hinten aber ein ordentlicher Yamaha AV-Receiver dran mit ein paar Watt Ausgangsleistung und 5.1 System.

Der ist genau eingemessen auf den Sitzplatz des Betrachters mit einem Meßmikrofon.
Das ist Oberklasse-Ton.

Das Bild wird sicher noch durch einem OLED-TV irgendwann verbessert auf Oberklasse-Niveau.
Das ist dann ganz großes Kino-Feeling.

P.S.: Beim Samsung geht nur 1 Kabel zum TV. 

P.S.2: Lad ein paar Freunde zur Montage ein.
Alleine bekommst Du den TV gerade noch aus der Verpackung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Zusammenfassung dieses Threads:

- aus 400 € (Max 500€) wurden 899 €

- aus 32" wurden 60"

- der TE hat sich selbst einen TV ausgesucht und als gut befunden

- Vorschläge gab es, alle irgendwie nicht gut genug

Resumee... alles selbst entschieden und das von einem der sich nicht so schnell entscheiden kann innerhalb von 52 Postings... ging ja fix!


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Daß Du dich da mal nicht irrst ... .
> 
> Meine Tochter hat einen neuen Samsung 65 Zöller (3840x2160 Pixel), genaue Typenbezeichnung hab ich jetzt nicht.
> Da hängt hinten aber ein ordentlicher Yamaha AV-Receiver dran mit ein paar Watt Ausgangsleistung und 5.1 System.
> ...



Wers braucht... 
Ich hab nun etwa 5 Jahre mit meinem kleinen 32" Samsung FullHD mit nativen 50 Hz fern gesehen, auch Blurays und nichts wirklich vermißt.
Im Kino fühle ich mich weit weniger wohl als vor diesem kleinen TV bei mir zu Hause.

Mich nervte nur die Lahmheit im Internet mit dem Browser, die Abstürze dabei und daß das Bild vom Sofa aus schon ein wenig klein war, meist saß ich mit einem Stuhl oder Sesser dichter drann, dann relativiert sich das mit der Größe wieder, denn selbst der größte TV oder die größte Kinoleinwand wird mit entsprechender Entfernung auf den Betrachter wieder murkelig klein wirken und ein 32"er wird mit einem Meter Abstand größer wirken. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> P.S.2: Lad ein paar Freunde zur Montage ein.
> Alleine bekommst Du den TV gerade noch aus der Verpackung.



Ca. 25 kg kann ich noch gut alleine heben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Resumee... alles selbst entschieden und das von einem der sich nicht so schnell entscheiden kann innerhalb von 52 Postings... ging ja fix!


 Das war doch vorher schon klar ... .
Tim hat seine stets schwankende Meinung, die sequentiell dem Threadverlauf angepaßt wird.
Vorschläge sind nett, aber sinnlos, da sie sofort von Tim weggekegelt werden in eine ganz andere Richtung.

Daran, daß der Ton wie ein Zwerg klingt bei den Riesen TVs, hat Tim nicht mal im Ansatz gedacht.

Auf zur Receiversuche ... . 

Den Unterbauschrank hatten wir auch noch nicht genau spezifiziert.
Nur mal so, als Anregung.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung dieses Threads:
> 
> - aus 400 € (Max 500€) wurden 899 €



Ich wollte mich eben aus diesem Grund auch erstmal nicht auf ein Budget festlegen, denn ich könnte es mir auch leisten einen 2000 Euro Fernseher zu kaufen, wenn ich denn wollte!
Letztendlich entscheidet die gebotene Leistung des Gerätes darüber, wieviel Geld ich auszugeben bereit bin.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> - aus 32" wurden 60"



Zwischenzeitlich war ich sogar bei 65".  Ich mußte mir nur mal einen Marküberblick erstellen und habe schnell gemerkt, daß es kaum noch 32"er gibt, selbst die 40"er findet man kaum noch, stattdessen 43" und selbst davon gibts nicht sehr viele. Preislich bezahlt man die kleinen Diagonalen sehr hoch, denn deutlich größere Geräte sind nur unwesentlich teurer, also müßte ich ja dumm sein, wenn ich für verhältnismäßig viel Geld wieder ein kleines Gerät kaufe. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> - der TE hat sich selbst einen TV ausgesucht und als gut befunden



Mir wurden eine Reihe Geräte vorgeschlagen, welche alle nicht genau das boten bzw. durch hohe Preise mich nicht überzeugen konnten, also hab ich selbst gesucht und das ideale Gerät gefunden, sofern ich nicht noch was besseres finden werde. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> - Vorschläge gab es, alle irgendwie nicht gut genug



Stimmt.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Resumee... alles selbst entschieden und das von einem der sich nicht so schnell entscheiden kann innerhalb von 52 Postings... ging ja fix!



Wundert mich selbst, daß es nur so wenig Postings dafür brauchte , kannste mal sehen!


----------



## INU.ID (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ca. 25 kg kann ich noch gut alleine heben.


Nicht das Gewicht, die Größe kann ein Problem werden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65&amp;amp;amp;quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das war doch vorher schon klar ...



Ja war es auch, aber unsereins ist ja böse und will nur stänkern!   Die Strategie: "Ich halte mich ein paar Tage zurück und flute das Forum, dann mit mehreren Threads!" war auch vorrauszusehen. Q.E.D.

@Tim 

Ironie ist doch was herrliches oder? Ich kann auch über mich selbst lachen! Du hast doch bestimmt ein Dauergrinsen ... oder? 

PS: Ich mag auch Sarkasmus! [emoji14]


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Alles bis 55" kann man ohne Probleme handhaben, aber ab 65" wird es dann schon langsam etwas schwieriger, wenn man nicht gerade ein 2m Hüne ist


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Daran, daß der Ton wie ein Zwerg klingt bei den Riesen TVs, hat Tim nicht mal im Ansatz gedacht.
> 
> Auf zur Receiversuche ... .



Ich wohne in einer normalen Mietwohnung und kann selten sogar wörtlich verstehen, was Nachbarn von mir in normaler Lautstärke sprechen! Was soll ich da mit 1000 Watt Verstärkern und Subwoofern, ich möchte zu jeder Tages/Nachtzeit fernsehen könnnen, ohne jemand beim Schlafen zu stören.
Reicht mir die Klangqualität nicht oder ist es spät abends oder nachts, schließe ich einfach meinen Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro an den Fernseher an oder schaue mich nach einem guten Surround-Kopfhörer um.



blautemple schrieb:


> Alles bis 55" kann man ohne Probleme  handhaben, aber ab 65" wird es dann schon langsam etwas schwieriger,  wenn man nicht gerade ein 2m Hüne ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darum nehm ich ja auch nur 60"!


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wers braucht...


Wußte ich doch.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab nun etwa 5 Jahre mit meinem kleinen 32" Samsung FullHD mit nativen 50 Hz fern gesehen, auch Blurays und nichts wirklich vermißt.


Das wird sich schlagartig ändern.
Wenn wir den Receiver haben.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Kino fühle ich mich weit weniger wohl als vor diesem kleinen TV bei mir zu Hause.


Ins Kino gehe ich, wenn ich mal richtig ablachen (Bud Spencer, Bully Herbig), mich fürchten (Alien 1 und nur das), staunen (Enterprise) oder Action ( Das fliegende Auge, 1. Reihe Mitte) sehen will mit anderen Menschen zusammen.
Das macht um Welten mehr Laune, als alleine zu Hause vor der Glotze rumzusitzen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mich nervte nur die Lahmheit im Internet mit dem Browser, die Abstürze dabei und daß das Bild vom Sofa aus schon ein wenig klein war,


 Rück das Sofa näher ran.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ca. 25 kg kann ich noch gut alleine heben.


 Ja, ja zentnerschwere ... .
Weißt Du, wie groß die Beule ist?
Da werden die Arme ganz schnell lang. 

Und wenn die 20kg mit 9,81m/s[SUP]2  [/SUP][SUB]runterkrachen, hat man schnell die Spider-App, jetzt auch auf dem TV.
[/SUB][SUB]





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einer normalen Mietwohnung


 Meine Tochter auch.
Es gibt da so einen Knopf auf der Fernbedienung, da steht ein Minus drauf.
Damit ist das Problem erledigt.

Willst Du die Kiste an die Wand nageln?
Ach nee, war ja ein Unterstelltisch geplant.
Den reden wir Dir noch aus.  

Damit es keinen Threadmischmasch gibt: siehe unten.
[/SUB]


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wenn die 20kg mit 9,81m/s[SUP]2  [/SUP][SUB]runterkrachen, hat man schnell die Spider-App, jetzt auch auf dem TV.[/SUB]



Hab doch 2-4 Wochen Rückgaberecht für solche Fälle!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hab doch 2-4 Wochen Rückgaberecht für solche Fälle!


Was soll daran witzig sein?


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hab doch 2-4 Wochen Rückgaberecht ...


Meine liebsten Kunden.

Deshalb sind die großen Versender so restriktiv geworden und man bekommt nur noch gebrauchten Schrott, wenn man mal wirklich eine *echte *Reklamation hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was soll daran witzig sein?



Verstehst du das echt nicht? 
Der Witz dabei ist, daß man es mit solch einem äußerlichen Schaden natürlich nur dann zurück geben kann, wenn dieser schon im Auslieferungszustand bestand, also ohne Eigenverschulden vorhanden ist. Die Idee ein selbst fallen gelassenes Gerät mit deutlich sichtbaren Schäden zurück zu geben und sein Geld wieder zu bekommen ist so absurd, daß ich es einfach zum finde.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Absurd ist dasnicht.
Wer Teile solange kaufen, ausprobieren und zurück geben will bis er das defekte Teil gefunden hat, traue ich sehr viel zu.


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einer normalen Mietwohnung und kann selten sogar wörtlich verstehen, was Nachbarn von mir in normaler Lautstärke sprechen! Was soll ich da mit 1000 Watt Verstärkern und Subwoofern, ich möchte zu jeder Tages/Nachtzeit fernsehen könnnen, ohne jemand beim Schlafen zu stören.
> Reicht mir die Klangqualität nicht oder ist es spät abends oder nachts, schließe ich einfach meinen Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro an den Fernseher an oder schaue mich nach einem guten Surround-Kopfhörer um.
> 
> 
> ...



Was haben vernünftige Boxen mit der Lautstärke zu tun? Die klingen immer besser, ganz egal bei welcher Lautstärke...


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Was haben vernünftige Boxen mit der Lautstärke zu tun? Die klingen immer besser, ganz egal bei welcher Lautstärke...



Die Soundsysteme haben aber meist einen Subwoofer und übermäßig viel Bass und gerade der ist es, der die Nachbarn besonders nerven wird, vorallem nachts. Die Sprache ist oft schlecht zu verstehen, ganz schlimm war das bei U-Boot-Filmen, da hatte ich sogar mit den Fernsehlautsprechern Probleme das gesprochene zu erahnen, aber die Wasserbomben sorgten dafür, daß ich ständig mit der Fernbedienung in der Hand gesessen habe um Minus und danach wieder Plus zu drücken... 
Die meisten Kinofilme sind heute nach meiner Erfahrung leider so untauglich für normales Fernsehen abgemischt, daß ich eigentlich in keinem Film alles gesprochene verstehe, die Explosionen und Schlüsse mir aber meist zu laut sind.


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Dann hast du wohl noch nie eine vernünftige Heimkino Anlage gehört.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 42" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mich nervte nur die Lahmheit im Internet mit dem Browser



Wir haben das zwar schon ein paar mal erwähnt, aber zum surfen wird auch ein neuer Smart TV keine Rakete sein, also erwarte da nicht zu viel.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Aber zum Googlen mit Sprachsteuerung oder Bluetooth-Tastatur sollte er doch ausreichen, ebenso für Youtube-Videos und ähnliches, ist ja schließlich ein Android-TV.
Dann geht sowas bequem vom Sofa aus, auch beim Essen oder wärend des Fernsehens und auch wenn mal ein PC defekt ist hätte ich eine Alternative, könnte wohl sogar mein HTC One M7 mit dem TV zusammen nutzen, oder geht das nur mit neueren Handys?


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Kauf doch einfach wieder irgendwas, wie immer. Wo ist das Problem? 

Ach sry, wir sind noch an dem Punkt, wo du dir noch Geräte empfehlen lässt bevor du in deinen Cyberport rennst und dir ein Auslaufmodell von 2014 andrehen lässt weil der Verkäufer den auch hat und zufrieden ist.

Mein Fehler.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65&quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber zum Googlen mit Sprachsteuerung oder Bluetooth-Tastatur sollte er doch ausreichen, ebenso für Youtube-Videos und ähnliches, ist ja schließlich ein Android-TV.
> Dann geht sowas bequem vom Sofa aus, auch beim Essen oder wärend des Fernsehens und auch wenn mal ein PC defekt ist hätte ich eine Alternative, könnte wohl sogar mein HTC One M7 mit dem TV zusammen nutzen, oder geht das nur mit neueren Handys?


Googlen und alles was per App läuft sollte schon ordentlich funktionieren, aber wenn du wirklich irgendwelche Videos im Browser gucken willst, oder komplexe Seiten ansurfst dürfte es eng werden.
Mit deinem M7 solltest du bei Android TV meines Wissens nach problemlos die Chromecast Funktion nutzen können, bin mir aber nicht sicher da ich gerade nicht weiß welche Android Version das M7 nutzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Mein HTC One M7 hat Android 5.0.2 drauf.

Ich hab nicht vor das TV-Gerät als vollständigen PC-Ersatz zu nutzen, aber fürs schnelle googeln zwischendurch bei Fernsehen oder wenn die PCs aus sind und man nur kurz was schauen will, sollte es schon langen.
Vielleicht läßt sich das Handy ja auch so mit dem TV koppeln, daß ich übers Handy googeln und das Bild auf dem TV sehen kann?


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mein HTC One M7 hat Android 5.0.2 drauf.
> 
> Ich hab nicht vor das TV-Gerät als vollständigen PC-Ersatz zu nutzen, aber fürs schnelle googeln zwischendurch bei Fernsehen oder wenn die PCs aus sind und man nur kurz was schauen will, sollte es schon langen.
> Vielleicht läßt sich das Handy ja auch so mit dem TV koppeln, daß ich übers Handy googeln und das Bild auf dem TV sehen kann?




Du hast schon eigenartige Vorstellungen. Selbst zum schnell mal was "gucken" ist dein PC schneller hochgefahren als du es jemals mit den platzmäßig beschränkten Fernbedienungen eingetippt hast. 

Davon abgesehen, seit wann "googlest" du denn mal "schnell zwischendurch" und welchen Wert hatte das bisher?

Bevor man sich solche Anwendungsszenarien kreiert, einfach mal realistisch bleiben. Aber man sieht schon, du scheinst deinen Favoriten bereits ermittelt zu haben und wartest jetzt nur auf Gegenvorschläge um deine Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau, zu präsentieren. 

Insgesamt würde ich dem Thread  3/10 Punkten geben.


----------



## DerN3ue (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du hast schon eigenartige Vorstellungen. Selbst zum schnell mal was "gucken" ist dein PC schneller hochgefahren als du es jemals mit den platzmäßig beschränkten Fernbedienungen eingetippt hast.


 Du vergisst dabei eines: Sony bietet eine App an, mit der man den Text über das Handy eintippen kann bzw, mit der man das Handy als Fernbienung nutzen kann. Das geht wirklich dann ziemlich flink besonders weil die App sehr flüssig läuft. Außerdem ist es bei Android TV so, dass du den kompletten Bildschirm spiegeln kannst. Heißt, du könntest ne Webseite auf dem Handy öffnen und danach auf den TV spiegeln (ist bei einigen Smartphones aber versteckt in den Einstellungen, wie das bei HTC ist weiß ich nicht). Geht aufjedenfall schneller, als erst zum PC zu latschen und ihn anzuschalten. Besonders wenn er sein System auf ner lamen HDD haben sollte  

@ TE: es gibt bei Android TV sowas wie einen Nachtmodus für den Ton. dabei werden mitten und tiefen runtergeregelt und man kann selbst mit sehr niedriger Lautstärke (bei unserem Gerät wäre das so 10-15) noch alles sehr deutlich verstehen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Es ist doch ein Smartphone vorhanden, also hast du doch schon deine Lösung, wenn du schnell mal was googeln willst.


----------



## Venom89 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wäre mir viel zu umständlich. Da ist ein Tablet/Smartphone besser. 
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, du und Eigeninitiative?


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du hast schon eigenartige Vorstellungen. Selbst zum schnell mal was "gucken" ist dein PC schneller hochgefahren als du es jemals mit den platzmäßig beschränkten Fernbedienungen eingetippt hast.



Wer redet denn von mühseelig über die Fernbedienung eintippen?
Ich möchte es einfach per Sprachsteuerung suchen, das geht dann viel schneller als das Tippen übers Smartphone, wo ich mich bestenfalls pro Wort etwa einmal vertippe und eventuell sogar schneller als über eine Bluetooth-Tastatur.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich habe mir zu Windows 7 Zeit mal die Sprachsteuerung angetan, als Gag nicht schlecht, aber die "Eingewöhnungszeit" vom PC auf meine Phonetik war mir zu lang.

Gut das mag sich geändert haben, nur wären mir der Vorgang, um falsche Wörter aus der Suche wieder verschwinden zu lassen etwas lang. Da tippe ich schneller...

PS: Den PC mit Sprache steuern hat auch Vorteile ich gebe es zu... man fühlt sich nicht so einsam.


----------



## DerN3ue (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Naja gerade die Sprachsuche von Google ist verdammt gut. Selbst wenn man ein wenig undeutlich spricht oder n bissel vor sich hin nuschelt versteht der Google Assistant in mehr als 90% aller Fälle noch was du von ihm eigentlich willst. Und seit der Windows 7 zeit, ist ne menge zeit vergangen. Das kannst du mit heute nicht mehr vergleichen ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65&amp;amp;amp;quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wohl wahr, aber man sollte nur über Erfahrungen sprechen die man selbst gemacht hat. Von Hörensagen halte ich nicht viel... und mit meinem Smartphone rede ich nicht!

Mir ging es auch nur um diese umständliche Handhabung (wohl eher Sprachhabung ^^) in Sachen Korrektur falls notwendig... soll ja auch bei Google Spracherkennung  vorkommen (90% okay sind halt 10% Fehler) .

Sowas wie "Korrektur... Nutze drittes Wort der Vorschläge!" wären mir für eine Korrektur schon sechs Wörter zuviel.


----------



## blautemple (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Mein Samsung Fernseher unterstützt auch Spracheingabe und soooo schlecht funktioniert das tatsächlich nicht. Im Alltag bin ich trotzdem deutlich schneller wenn ich über eine Tastatur tippe.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Mein Samsung Fernseher unterstützt auch Spracheingabe und soooo schlecht funktioniert das tatsächlich nicht. Im Alltag bin ich trotzdem deutlich schneller wenn ich über eine Tastatur tippe.



Liegt nicht an Samsung, geht mir idR auch mit meinem Philips Android TV so.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Selbst auf meinem HTC One M7 mit Android 5.0.2 ist der Google-Sprachassistens so gut, daß ich selbst bei leiser und undeutlicher Aussprache bisher nur einmal korregieren mußte und da mein TV auch Android haben wird, sogar eine wesentlich neuere Version, sehe ich keinen Grund mir die Finger auf dem Smartphonedisplay zu verknoten und bei fast jedem Wort zu korregieren, wenn ich versehentlich die falsche Taste erwischt habe.
Alternativ eine Bluetooth-Tastatur am TV macht natürlich Sinn, das ist dann auch sehr komfortabel.

Aber zurück zur Gerätewahl, der von mir favorisierte Sony KD-60XF8305 scheint ein Auslaufmodell zu sein, richtig?
Zumindest war der im Laden nicht zum Anschauen vorrätig und kommt wohl auch nicht mehr, einen direkten Nachfolger gibts laut der Aussage des Verkäufers wohl auch noch nicht. Bei 65" ist es einfacher, da gibts einen von Sony mit nativen 100 Hz, soll aber etwa 1400 Euro kosten, also viel zu teuer, würde für mich interessant werden, wenn er um 500 Euro im Preis gesunken ist.
55"er wären zwar mit 100 Hz deutlich unter 1000 Euro zu haben, aber die sind mir nun zu klein, wo ich direkt daneben einen 65"er gesehen habe, die 10" machen schon einen sehr großen Unterschied.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Android TV ist in den TVs noch schlecht optimiert (Oreo vermutlich noch immer nicht in sicht) und die Hardware schlecht implementiert. Wer damit surft hat eine masochistische Ader.

Als erstes möchtest du maximal 32 zoll und nun nicht weniger als 60 
Für 1000 Euro bekommst du keinen "Oberklasse" "High End" oder sonst was TV, erst recht nicht in der Größe.
HDR Material würde ich mir da nicht antun. 

You get what you pay for. 

Mehr sage ich nicht mehr dazu. 
Am ende war das sowieso wieder nur Zeit Verschwendung.
Also kauf einfach was du meinst, wie sonst auch. Kannst ja dann einen High End sticker basteln und dran pappen.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Machen wir es uns doch mal einfacher, nennt mir einfach mal den quasi Nachfolger vom Sony KD-60XF8305, von mir aus dann als 65"-Version.
Dann kann ich damit mal einen Preisvergleich starten und wenn der Preis eben zu hoch liegt, warte ich einfach bis er in mein Budget hinein gesunken ist.

Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn so ein 60-65" TV mit UHD-Auflösung und nativen 100 Hz, dazu interpoliert 800 Hz oder mehr, Android, Quadcore, Aufnahmefunktion usw. nichtmal Oberklasse sein soll, was machen dann die Oberklasse- und Highend-Geräte noch besser? Haben die native 200 Hz oder 8K-Auflösung? Wozu braucht man das?
Ich hab jahrelang mit meinem kleinen 32" FHD mit nativen 50 Hz Filme geschaut, auch Blurays, zu der Zeit hab ich auch noch meinen Highend 40" Samsung von 2011 am PC zum Spielen und Youtube usw. genutzt, daß dort die Bewegungen flüssiger und schärfer gewesen wären,  ist mir nicht aufgefallen, aber das lag vermutlich daran, das über HDMI maximal 60 Hz drinn sind?

Noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen:
1. Baut Sony eigentlich die Panels selbst für die TVs, oder sind die letztendlich von einem anderen Hersteller?
2. Baut Samsung die Panels noch selbst?
3. Was taugen die Philips-TVs mit Android gemessen an den Sony-Modellen in ähnlicher Preislage?


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Was die besser machen? Ganz einfach: N besseres Bild. Bei LCD zum Beispiel durch FALD,also directe in Zonen geteilte Beleuchtung. Du hast damit ein besseres Schwarz, weniger Blooming und Banding. Die teureren TV haben oft eine höhere Leuchtkraft, was bei HDR zugute kommt und und und. Bei Sony wäre das der XF9005, der mit dem Q9FN von Samsung wohl technisch zu den besten LCDs gehört. Die Panels werden oft nicht selbst gefertig, bei OLED z.b. kommen ALLE von LG.

Android TV zeichnet sich momentan vor allem durch einen etwas höhere Input lag, langsame Bedienung und hohen Standbyverbrauch aus. Lediglich bei den Sony Flaggschiffen ala AF9 ist da einigermaßen Flott

Beispiel der beiden Sony Modelle:
Sony X900F vs Sony X850F Side-by-Side TV Comparison - RTINGS.com

man schaue sich nur das schwarz an und vergleiche sie Helligkeitswerte


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung bis 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zu den nativen und interpolierten Frequenzen.
Ich hab ja weiter nach Modellen gesucht, will keinen unter 65" kaufen, aber 100 Hz ist mir einfach viel zu teuer, eigentlich will ich ein Stück unter 1000 Euro bleiben und z.B. ein Angebot für rund 800 Euro kaufen können, ist ja auch schon eine Menge Geld für ein Fernseher.
Diese Geräte haben dann meist nur native 50 Hz, aber interpoliert steht dennoch oft 800 Hz oder 2700 Hz oder ähnliches dabei. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe berechnen die irgendwelche Zwischenbilder um die 50 Hz zu kaschieren?
Sind denn schnelle Bewegungen dann auf so einem Gerät deutlich flüssiger und schärfer als auf einem "normalen" 50 Hz Gerät?

Wie gut ist eigentlich so ein TV als Spiele-Monitor am PC geeignet?
Wenn ich nun einen mit nativen 100 Hz hätte, bekomme ich die überhaupt auch am PC über den neusten HDMI-Standard, oder hat sich da nichts geändert und es sind maximal 60 Hz drinn?


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das ist alles sehr subjektiv, mir sagt dieser Soap-Opera-Effekt nicht zu.

Der TV errechnet nicht existente Zwischenbilder, so etwas klappt mal besser und mal schlechter.
Zum Spielen halte ich das nicht geeignet, kommt natürlich aufs Spiel an. Ein Anno -Teil geht vielleicht, Rennspiele oder Shooter würde ich mir aber gleich abschminken.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Vor allem mit dem entstehenden Inputlag.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem mit dem entstehenden Inputlag.



Da wollt ich nicht drauf rumreiten, gibt ja durchaus (eingeschränkt) brauchbare Modelle mit entprechenden Modi. Die Chance das der Tim so ein Gerät wählt ist zwar gering aber nicht unmöglich. Auch dürfen wir nicht vergessen, der Tim kann mit 35Fps absolut flüssig spielen. Darum wird es ihm wohl nicht so arg aufstoßen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem mit dem entstehenden Inputlag.



--> Welcher je nach Szene auch noch wechselt.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass der Input-Lag von 20ms einfach nur auf 60ms hoch geht, sondern der springt bei der Zwischenbildberechnung auch gerne mal hoch und runter .z.B.: 60 -->180 --> 110--> 80.

Im TV Betrieb nutze ich die Zwischenbildberechnung übrigens auch nur für Natur-Dokus u.ä.
Wenn man sich damit einen Kinofilm gibt, bekommt man eine Meise.
Ich hab mir mal den Anfang von The Revenant auf "flüssig" gegeben, das sieht aus als wenn meine Kumpels Cowboy und Indianer spielen und sich dabei mit einer Homevideocamera filmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Worauf ich hinaus wollte, wenn sich hier alle einigermaßen einig sind, daß ein natives 100 Hz TV-Gerät als Spielemonitor ungeeignet ist (z.B. für Egoshooter, Echtzeitstrategie und (Flug)simulationen), dann kann ich mir den saftigen Aufpreis für ein 100 Hz Panel vermutlich sparen, denn fürs normale Fernsehen, Youtube und Bluray/DVD werd ich vermutlich keinen Unterschied zwischen 50 und 100 Hz merken, ich werd das aber vor dem Kauf nochmal prüfen.

Die nativen 100 Hz Geräte sind meiner Ansicht nach momentan echte Kundenabzocke, so groß ist der Preisaufschlag dafür.


----------



## fipS09 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wie konnte ich nur davon ausgehen das du das Ding nach der Beratung einfach bestellt hast


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus wollte, wenn sich hier alle einigermaßen einig sind, daß ein natives 100 Hz TV-Gerät als Spielemonitor ungeeignet ist (z.B. für Egoshooter, Echtzeitstrategie und (Flug)simulationen), dann kann ich mir den saftigen Aufpreis für ein 100 Hz Panel vermutlich sparen, denn fürs normale Fernsehen, Youtube und Bluray/DVD werd ich vermutlich keinen Unterschied zwischen 50 und 100 Hz merken, ich werd das aber vor dem Kauf nochmal prüfen.
> 
> Die nativen 100 Hz Geräte sind meiner Ansicht nach momentan echte Kundenabzocke, so groß ist der Preisaufschlag dafür.



Was heißt Abzocke?
Wenn ich auf meinem OLED mit 120 fps bei nativen 120 Hz in FHD Spiele, ist es nun mal flüssiger als mit 50 oder 60Hz......ich sehe da keine Abzocke.
Du musst einfach wissen was du willst und was es dir Wert ist.
Ich wollte vor über einem Jahr --> 55", 4K, HDR, ein schlankes schnelles Smart-Menu und OLED.......das war mir den Preis (ca. 1500€) wert und ich bin bis heute top zufrieden.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das mit dem Wert sein und ausgeben wollen ist so eine Sache, zum einen weiß ich vorher nie, ob ich zufrieden sein werde und das Gerät auch entsprechend viel nutze, daß sich der Kaufpreis rechtfertigen läßt, zum anderen will ich natürlich so wenig Geld wie möglich ausgeben, aber dafür so viel Leistungsfähigkeit wie möglich bekommen.

Ich weiß schlichtweg nicht, ob ich den Unterschied zwischen 50 und 100 Hz bemerken werde und falls ja, ob es mich stören wird mit 50 Hz Filme zu schauen und zu spielen.
Darum muß ich wohl in Ruhe mal zwei Geräte, eines mit 50 und eines mit 100 Hz vergleichen und versuchen den Unterschied zu bemerken, das ist aber nicht so einfach, weil die dann direkt nebeneinander aufgebaut sein müssen und auch das gleiche Programm laufen muß, dazu noch eine Szene, die schnell genug ist, um einen Unterschied der Frequenzen aufzuzeigen.

Wäre der Preisunterschied bei 200 Euro, würde ich nicht lange drum herum reden und einfach das Gerät mit 100 Hz nehmen, aber bei etwa 500-700 Euro Preisunterschied sieht das ganz anders aus, weil ich in diesem Jahr auch noch einen kompletten PC bauen will und vielleicht auch noch Studiomonitore und ein neues Smartphone angeschafft werden sollen, da muß ich schon mit dem Geld haushalten. Außerdem brauche ich für das 65-70" TV-Gerät noch ein Sideboard und muß das halbe Wohnzimmer umbauen, darum hab ich da mit der Entscheidung keine Eile.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wert sein und ausgeben wollen ist so eine Sache,


 Ich denke, Du kennst nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Wert und Gebrauchswert.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> zum einen weiß ich vorher nie, ob ich zufrieden sein werde und das Gerät auch entsprechend viel nutze, daß sich der Kaufpreis rechtfertigen läßt,


Da du die Beratung hier ja als Freizeitbeschäftigung betreibst und die  Hinweise der Helfer als Chat und nicht als echte Erfahrung ansiehst, ist  der Thread wieder mal für die Tonne.

Es wurden hinreichend genaue und hilfreiche tipps zur TV-Auswahl gegeben.
Deine Reaktionen: 


> zum einen weiß ich vorher nie ..





> zum anderen will ich natürlich so wenig Geld wie möglich ausgeben, aber dafür so viel Leistungsfähigkeit wie möglich bekommen.





> Ich weiß schlichtweg nicht,





> ob es mich stören wird





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum muß ich wohl in Ruhe mal zwei Geräte, eines mit 50 und eines mit 100 Hz vergleichen und versuchen den Unterschied zu bemerken, das ist aber nicht so einfach, weil die dann direkt nebeneinander aufgebaut sein müssen und auch das gleiche Programm laufen muß, dazu noch eine Szene, die schnell genug ist, um einen Unterschied der Frequenzen aufzuzeigen.


Da können wir lange warten, da Du wohl deinen Hintern nicht in einen Fachmarkt bewegen wirst.
Da stehen 50 verschiedene Geräte nebeneinander mit dem identischen Programm ... .



Tim1974 schrieb:


> weil ich in diesem Jahr auch noch einen kompletten PC bauen will


 Oh Gott, auch das noch.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da du die Beratung hier ja als Freizeitbeschäftigung betreibst und die  Hinweise der Helfer als Chat und nicht als echte Erfahrung ansiehst, ist  der Thread wieder mal für die Tonne.



Die meisten oder zumindest viele hier kaufen Bildschirme/TV-Geräte aber vorallem nach dem Kriterium der Spieletauglichkeit und das ist für mich nicht entscheidend, oder besser gesagt, ich bilde mir z.B. nicht ein Unterschiede zwischen 100 und 144 Hz zu merken.

Die Abwägung muß ich alleine machen, ich nehme die Argumente, die hier genannt wurden dankend entgegen, aber welche für mich entscheidend sind und wann es so weit ist mit dem Kauf, das ist einzig und alleine meine Entscheidung. Da die Preise meist relativ stetig sinken, ist eine paar monatige Produktsuche und Vergleich auch nicht so verkehrt. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da können wir lange warten, da Du wohl deinen Hintern nicht in einen Fachmarkt bewegen wirst.
> Da stehen 50 verschiedene Geräte nebeneinander mit dem identischen Programm ... .



Aber 50 und 100 Hz direkt nebeneinander hab ich bisher nicht gefunden und schnelle Aktionszenen laufen auch nicht ständig.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Oh Gott, auch das noch.



Das meiste weiß ich eh schon und ich hab auch schon konkrete Vorstellungen, da brauche ich nicht mehr viel Beratung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber 50 und 100 Hz direkt nebeneinander hab ich bisher nicht gefunden


 Ich gehe in einen x-beliebigen Großmarkt und da stehen 100%ig ein 50Hz und ein 100Hz TV nebeneinander.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> und schnelle Aktionszenen laufen auch nicht ständig.


 Schnelle Actionszenen?
Für 100Hz?
Jetzt reicht es aber!



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das meiste weiß ich eh schon und ich hab auch schon konkrete Vorstellungen, da brauche ich nicht mehr viel Beratung.


Hast Du Dir mal *diesen *Thread durchgelesen?
Fast 100 Beiträge sind wenig Beratung?
Irgendwie sind Deine Maßstäbe völlig durcheinander ... .

Andere arbeiten ähnliche Anfragen in 10-20 Threads erfolgreich ab.


----------



## Venom89 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wäre der Preisunterschied bei 200 Euro, würde ich nicht lange drum herum reden und einfach das Gerät mit 100 Hz nehmen, aber bei etwa 500-700 Euro Preisunterschied sieht das ganz anders aus,



Dein genannter Sony besitzt doch ein 100 Hz panel. Trotzdem ist er nicht in der oberklasse angesiedelt.
Wenn es unbedingt min 60 Zoll sein müssen und das Budget weiterhin, bei 900€ liegt ist dieser durchaus in Ordnung.

Die teureren Produkte sind jedoch weit entfernt von Kundenverarsche, dass wüsstest du auch wenn du dich damit beschäftigt hättest.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die meisten oder zumindest viele hier kaufen Bildschirme/TV-Geräte aber vorallem nach dem Kriterium der Spieletauglichkeit und das ist für mich nicht entscheidend,



Ich kaufe meine TVs aufgrund der Bildqualität. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wer hier vornehmlich auf die Spieletauglichkeit achtet. Letzteres setzt übrigens nur, einen geringen input lag voraus. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> oder besser gesagt, ich bilde mir z.B. nicht ein Unterschiede zwischen 100 und 144 Hz zu merken.



Du hast noch nie einen solchen Bildschirm besessen, von daher ist deine Aussage leicht überheblich. 
Die wenigsten 100 Hz TVs kannst du übrigens auch mit diesen ansteuern


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schnelle Actionszenen?
> Für 100Hz?
> Jetzt reicht es aber!



Wofür brauche ich sonst 100 Hz, bzw. mit was soll ich die Panels denn dann vergleichen? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir mal *diesen *Thread durchgelesen?
> Fast 100 Beiträge sind wenig Beratung?
> Irgendwie sind Deine Maßstäbe völlig durcheinander ... .
> 
> Andere arbeiten ähnliche Anfragen in 10-20 Threads erfolgreich ab.



10-20 Threads?
Nagut, dann lieg ich ja gut im Rennen und kann noch 19 weitere Threads zu dem Thema erstellen!


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

WIe kann man sich so auf die Herz versteifen, ohne sich nur Ansatzweise mit der Materia auseinander gesetzt zu haben. Hier werden wild native und simulierte Hz-Zahlen durcheinander geworfen und auch mit der FPS-Zahl vom Content sollte man sich mal  auseinander setzen, Stichwort 24Hz.
WIe immer ein Tim-Thread der total aus dem Ruder läuft


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> WIe immer ein Tim-Thread der total aus dem Ruder läuft



Das sollte er aber nicht.
Das Grundlagenwissen ist bei mir halt sehr lückenhaft, hoffentlich sorgt der Thread dafür, daß sich das ändert.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das sollte er aber nicht.
> Das Grundlagenwissen ist bei mir halt sehr lückenhaft, hoffentlich sorgt der Thread dafür, daß sich das ändert.



Wohl kaum, das haben wir alle hier bereits in zig anderen Threads bewiesen bekommen.
Letztlich ist für deine Kaufentscheidung wohl entscheidender was bei Cyperport grad für 399€ im Angebot ist, wie immer.

Danach wird sich das Produkt noch in 3 weiteren Threads in den Himmel gelobt und jeder in Frage gestellt der auch nur 5 Cent mehr ausgegeben hat. Anschließend folgt dann eine Phase der Ernüchterung weil dir die bereits vorab genannten Defizite dann doch deutlich werden. Dann wird es noch einen Thread geben, in dem du relativ geerdet Tipps von Usern nachgehst um mit deinem Gerät wenigstens irgendwas anfangen zu können.

Abschließend gibt es einen Thread in dem du sämtliche Verfehlungen des Produktes anprangerst und den Hersteller in die Pflicht nimmst eine Lösung für jedes deiner Probleme vorzusehen oder ihn mit deinem Konsumverzicht in den wirtschaftlichen Ruin zu treiben.


Hast du denn aktuell offene Fragen? Wird sind ja noch in der ersten Phase der Planung.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die entscheidene Frage war ja erstmal, wie ich im Elektronikmarkt einen 50 vs. 100 Hz Vergleich sinnvoll durchführen kann.
Ich weiß ja nicht so recht auf was ich dabei achten muß, muß es eine schnelle Szene dafür sein?

Außerdem wäre ein Vergleich von Edge-lit vs. Direct-lit sinnvoll, denn auch hier gibt es große Preisunterschiede bei den Geräten, wie kann ich das austesten?

Das Ziel des ganzen hier ist es, daß ich am Ende so wenig Geld wie irgendmöglich ausgegeben habe und trotzdem eine Gerät bekomme, was mich rundum zufrieden stellt. Dafür hilft nur die einzelnen Features durchzugehen und dann zu entscheiden, ob ich das brauche oder eben nicht.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Na du stellst dich davor und machst die Glupscher auf. Bei aller Theorie zählt am Ende nur der Eindruck deiner Sinne.


----------



## fipS09 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Na du stellst dich davor und machst die Glupscher auf. Bei aller Theorie zählt am Ende nur der Eindruck deiner Sinne.


Es könnte so einfach sein, aber ich rechne noch mit mindestens 2-3 Plot Twists in dem Thread.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Ziel des ganzen hier ist es, daß ich am Ende so wenig Geld wie irgendmöglich ausgegeben habe und trotzdem eine Gerät bekomme, was mich rundum zufrieden stellt. Dafür hilft nur die einzelnen Features durchzugehen und dann zu entscheiden, ob ich das brauche oder eben nicht.



Gerade dann ist der Vorschlag von DARPA am sinnvollsten. Geh mal durch irgend nen Elektromarkt und schau dir die Bilder der TV's an. Wenn dir einer zusagt schaust du welche Eigenschaften das Gerät hat und suchst nach welchen mit ähnlichen Features für evtl. weniger Geld.

Sich vorher auf bestimmte Features zu versteifen ohne zu wissen ob die einem überhaupt zusagen wird 100% ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Eben, aber genau das hab ich auch schon einige male gemacht und ich hab kein Gerät gefunden, bei dem ich das Bild als schlecht empfand, ich hab bisher keine Unterschiede zwischen 50 und 100 MHz bemerkt, ebenso nicht zwischen verschiedenen Hintergrundbeleuchtungen, genau darum fragte ich ja, auf was ich beim Testsehen achten soll!
Ist ja gut möglich, daß ich einfach unkonzentriert und ohne zu wissen worauf ich achten soll geschaut habe und mir eben deswegen keine Unterschiede aufgefallen sind!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Vielleicht fallen dir die Unterschiede wirklich nicht auf und das ist doch nur gut für dich und deiner Auswahl... du kannst in ganz anderen Preisregionen fischen und bist zufrieden, weil du für Sachen die du nicht siehst (also nicht brauchst) kein Geld ausgegeben hast.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Unterschiede in der Beleuchtung fallen im Elektromarkt eh nicht auf, weil diese vor allem in dunklerer Umgebung zum tragen kommen. Bei dem Flutlich in Markt sieht du mangelhafte Ausleuchtung nicht, deswegen wirken die OLEDs da auch nicht deutlich besser als die strahlenden LCDs 
Auch zwischen 100 und 50Hz wirst du keinen enormen Unterschied sehen, weil die abgespielten Videos mit maximal 50/60 oder sogar 24fps laufen (und die TVs dann sogar nur mit 24HZ).


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wofür brauche ich sonst 100 Hz, bzw. mit was soll ich die Panels denn dann vergleichen?


 Du hast es wieder nicht verstanden ... .
Für die 100Hz-Qualitätsbeurteilung brauche ich keine "Actionscenen".
Ich schaue mir einen Kameraschwenk oder Ballspiel an.
Wenn da nichts ruckt, ist der 100Hz-TV in Ordnung.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> 10-20 Threads?
> Nagut, dann lieg ich ja gut im Rennen und kann noch 19 weitere Threads zu dem Thema erstellen!


 Eine freundliche Reaktion auf meinen Verschreiber hatte ich von Dir gar nicht erwartet.

Aber die 20 Treads werden es dann wohl werden ... .



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre ein Vergleich von Edge-lit vs. Direct-lit sinnvoll, denn  auch hier gibt es große Preisunterschiede bei den Geräten, wie kann ich  das austesten?


 Für die Direktbeleuchtung hast Du doch gar kein Budget.



DARPA schrieb:


> Na du stellst dich davor und machst die Glupscher auf.


 Und dann geht man zur Seite und beobachtet, wie sich der Bildeindruck verändert.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede in der Beleuchtung fallen im Elektromarkt eh nicht auf, weil diese vor allem in dunklerer Umgebung zum tragen kommen. Bei dem Flutlich in Markt sieht du mangelhafte Ausleuchtung nicht, deswegen wirken die OLEDs da auch nicht deutlich besser als die strahlenden LCDs
> Auch zwischen 100 und 50Hz wirst du keinen enormen Unterschied sehen, weil die abgespielten Videos mit maximal 50/60 oder sogar 24fps laufen (und die TVs dann sogar nur mit 24HZ).



Wenn das so ist, wo merkt man denn dann überhaupt den Unterschied bei der Frequenz?
Haben z.B. gewöhnliche Blurays 100 Hz und normales Kabel HD-TV nicht? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Eine freundliche Reaktion auf meinen Verschreiber hatte ich von Dir gar nicht erwartet.
> 
> Aber die 20 Treads werden es dann wohl werden ... .



Was war denn an meiner Reaktion so unfreundlich? 
Darf ich nicht auch mal einen Scherz machen, mit dem ich mich teils sogar selbst mit auf die Schippe nehme?


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, wo merkt man denn dann überhaupt den Unterschied bei der Frequenz?



Genauso wie am PC-Bildschirm, kannste doch im Windows mal ausprobieren was sich zwischen 30 / 60 Hz tut. Dann weist du wenigstens mal wonach du suchst, im Bezug auf selbständig Unterschiede zu erkennen.

Dann halt einfach mal paar bewegte Bilder darstellen. (Youtube, evtl. 2D-Game / 3D Game)


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, wo merkt man denn dann überhaupt den Unterschied bei der Frequenz?
> Haben z.B. gewöhnliche Blurays 100 Hz und normales Kabel HD-TV nicht?



BluRays haben 24Hz. Normales TV 50HZ, wobei darin auch Content mit 25Hz stecken kann (Filme z.b.). Sport wird hierzulande mit 50Hz übertragen. Games von der Konsole kommen mit 60 HZ (darin können 30 oder 60fps spiele stecken).
Jeder 50HZ TV ist auch ein 60HZ TV. 
100/120Hz ist das Maximum das native Maxium bei den aktuellen 4k-Tvs. Zahlen wie 400HZ sind ausgedachte Zahlen bei denen eine Software die Bilder errechnet. Zu jedem echten Bild einer 50Hz übetragung werden 4 Bilder hinzugerechnet -> 200Hz. 

100HZ TVs haben den Vorteil, dass die gerade bei 50 Hz Inhalt (Sport) weniger Verschmierung(Motiob Blur) erreicht werden kann, durch diverse Maßnahmen. Filme mit mehr als 24HZ gibt es kaum und scheinbar wird sich dieser HFR-Content (High framerate) auch erstmal nicht durchsetzen


----------



## fipS09 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, wo merkt man denn dann überhaupt den Unterschied bei der Frequenz?
> Haben z.B. gewöhnliche Blurays 100 Hz und normales Kabel HD-TV nicht?


Wie der Vorredner schon sagte sieht auch Content mit unter 100hz auf einem solchen Panel besser aus, durch Dinge wie Zwischenbildberechnung oder Black Frame Insertion. UFO Test: Blackframes um dir mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu liefern.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hab nun gestern mal den Test gemacht, im Geschäft 100 und 50 Hz zu vergleichen und mir sind keine Unterschiede aufgefallen. Fällt mir auch schwer zu glauben, daß es da echte Unterschiede gibt, wenn eh nur in 24-50 Hz gesendet wird und die meisten Fernseher 50 Hz/60 Hz haben.

Warum schreiben die eigentlich 50 Hz rann, wenn die Geräte auch 60 Hz können? 

Gestern hab ich den Sony KD 65 XF 7005 entdeckt, den gibts für rund 800 Euro, das ist schonmal preislich gar nicht mit meinem bisherigen Favoriten zu vergleichen, der dank 100 Hz, Direct-lit und Android und paar andere Features mal eben gut 500 Euro mehr kosten soll.


----------



## fipS09 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich den Sony KD 65 XF 7005 entdeckt, den gibts für rund 800 Euro, das ist schonmal preislich gar nicht mit meinem bisherigen Favoriten zu vergleichen, der dank 100 Hz, Direct-lit und Android und paar andere Features mal eben gut 500 Euro mehr kosten soll.


Siehst du, wenn deine Augen den Unterschied nicht wahrnehmen kaufst du den und das Thema hier kann zu  Auch wenn es dir schwer fällt das zu glauben, der Unterschied ist bei schnellen Bewegtbildern oder bei Kameraschwenks schon mehr als deutlich, ich verweise gerne nochmal auf den Ufo Test aus meinem letzten Beitrag.(Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin wie das bei dir Aussieht falls du einen Monitor mit weniger als 100hz nutzt)
Ob es dir den Aufpreis Wert ist musst du dann letztendlich selbst entscheiden, so selten wie du tust sind 100hz Panel aber auch nicht, würde sagen aber der Mittelklasse bei 4K Fernsehern Standard. Wenn du 65 Zoll willst bekommst du halt mit 800Euro nur die Einstiegsklasse, was ja nicht schlimm ist solange du subjektiv damit zufrieden bist.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Was mich jetzt mehr ärgert ist, daß ich dann keine Sprachsteuerung, kein Bluetooth und anscheinend auch kein Timeshift bekomme, ebenso kein Android-Betriebssystem.


----------



## fipS09 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Dann musst du entweder 100-150 Euro mehr für den hier investieren falls du gerne bei Sony bleiben möchtest: Sony KD-65XF7596 ab €'*'969 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder, was ich von Anfang an bei deinen Anforderungen am sinnigsten finde, du kaufst dir einfach zum TV deiner Wahl das hier dazu: NVIDIA SHIELD TV 2017 (945-12897-2505-100) ab €'*'199 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sind dann ein paar Euro mehr, aber das ist deutlich schneller als jeder im TV integrierte Prozessor. Wobei das dein Problem mit dem aufnehmen nur bedingt lösen würde, musst du letztendlich mit dir selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ok, ich hab den KD 65 XF7005 mal wieder von meiner Liste genommen, das wäre einfach zuviel Geiz an der falschen Stelle, wenn ich nachher so ein Riesenteil hier zu stehen habe und feststelle, das mir irgendwas doch sehr fehlt, wäre es sehr ärgerlich, sowas kauft man ja nicht einfach mal schnell neu...

Mal eine doofe Frage, was macht eigentlich dieses NVidia-Shield-TV genau, ist das ein Aufnahmerekorder, oder ein Receiver?


----------



## fipS09 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mal eine doofe Frage, was macht eigentlich dieses NVidia-Shield-TV genau, ist das ein Aufnahmerekorder, oder ein Receiver?


Weder noch, das Ding liefert dir alle möglichen Smart TV Funktionen, Steam Link und so weiter. Ist einfach nur ein sehr performates Gerät mit Android Betriebsystem, also nix anderes als das was Sony in ihren TVs verbaut, bloß eine ganze Ecke flotter. Festplatten um Videos abzuspielen, Maus u. Tastatur, etc. kann man natürlich auch anschließen. Sprachassistent ist der ganz normale Google Assistant und Chromecast ist natürlich auch integriert.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Und das schließt man einfach an den TV an und nutzt dann für die gesamte Steuerung dieses Ding und nicht mehr das, was im Fernseher selbst an Hardware verbaut ist?


----------



## fipS09 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ja, allerdings hat das Teil keinen Receiver integriert, für normales Fernsehen muss man also den im TV integrierten Tuner nutzen. Hab ich leider nicht bedacht das das für dich ein Problem sein könnte, da ich selbst TV über Internet empfange.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings hat das Teil keinen Receiver integriert, für normales Fernsehen muss man also den im TV integrierten Tuner nutzen.



Achso, klingt mir dann doch ein wenig umständlich, da ist es dann doch sinnvoller alles in einem Stück zu kaufen, da die Shield-Box ja auch nicht billig ist.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Hab ich leider nicht bedacht das das für dich ein Problem sein könnte, da ich selbst TV über Internet empfange.



Nur wenn das mal ausfällt, steht man ganz schön doof da.   Ich hatte das letztens, da war Internet für etwa 20 Stunden gestört, in Folge konnte ich nichtmal über Festnetz telefonieren (VoIP-Sch___e halt), wenn dann auch Fernsehen nicht möglich gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich doch sehr geärgert, denn auch WLAN ging ja nicht, also hatte ich keinerlei Internetzugang, außer ich hätte beim Handy (ohne Datenflatrate) Internet teuer bezahlt...


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der thread existiert jetzt seit 3 Wochen und du hast immer noch kein geraet gefunden und gekauft?

Das nenne ich mal konzentrierte zeitverschwendung ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Drei Wochen sind doch kein Zeitraum, in dem man solche großen Entscheidungen fällen muß, ich jedenfalls brauche da deutlich länger.
Selbst vor diesem Thread war für mich als Zeitraum bis Anfang April gedacht, nun aber überlege ich sogar den Kauf eventuell um ein Jahr zu verschieben, bis die Geräte, die mir gefallen, ein ordentliches Stück günstiger geworden sind.

Mein Favorit ist der Sony KD-70XF8305, der liegt aktuell bei etwa 1300 Euro beim günstigsten Händler, wenn es dieses Gerät bei Saturn/Mediamarkt für unter 900 Euro gibt, dann würde mich das zu einer schnelleren Entscheidung motivieren.

Der Grund, ich werd dieses Jahr voraussichtlich einen komplett neuen PC aufbauen, außerdem eventuell Studiomonitorlautpsprecher kaufen und ein neues Smartphone könnte auch fällig werden, da meins von 2013 ist.
Die drei Punkte kommen vor dem TV, denn ich hab ja ein funktionierenden 32" FHD Samsung Smart-TV und schaue momentan eh kaum fern.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Kauf besser ne Nummer kleiner, dafür hochwertiger.  Ein XF9005 macht einfach ungleich mehr Spaß!
Sony X830F vs Sony X900F Side-by-Side TV Comparison - RTINGS.com

Ich habe übrigens 6 Wochen gebraucht um mich für nen OLED zu entscheiden


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Unter 65" will ich nichts kaufen, sonst kommt kein Kinofeeling auf, eigentlich wäre mir 75" am liebsten, aber die sind mir deutlich zu teuer, also wird es auf 65" oder 70" hinaus laufen.
Da ich das Gerät nicht dringend brauche, kann ich wartend den Markt beobachten, bis die Preise soweit runter sind, daß es mir genehm ist.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Unter 65" will ich nichts kaufen, sonst kommt kein Kinofeeling auf, eigentlich wäre mir 75" am liebsten, aber die sind mir deutlich zu teuer, also wird es auf 65" oder 70" hinaus laufen.



Qualität Quantität... 

Dann rück die Couch näher, ist das gleiche Ergebnis.

Ohne eine vernünftige Anlage, kommt da auch mit einer Leinwand kein Kino feeling auf. 




> Da ich das Gerät nicht dringend brauche, kann ich wartend den Markt beobachten, bis die Preise soweit runter sind, daß es mir genehm ist.



Bis ein 9xxx in der Größe dermaßen im Preis fällt, kannst du lange warten. Gab es noch nie. Vorher verschwinden die vom Markt.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Top-Geräte fallen nicht im preis, bzw kaum. Der Sony XE (Vorgänger) ist auch nix billiger geworden.
Groß macht sicher Kinofeeling, aber wenn das Bild nur halb so gut ist, würde ich darauf verzichten oder n paar Hunnis sparen


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ohne ordentliche AV-Anlage wird es einfach eine große Diashow.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Schade, wenn die Dinge nicht billiger werden, aber es könnte ja auch im nächsten Jahr ein Nachfolgemodell kommen, was gleich günstiger ist, aber dennoch 100 Hz hat.
Was den Sound angeht ist mir klar, daß die eingebauten Lautsprecher kein echtes Kinofeeling entstehen lassen werden, aber ein Soundsystem ist mir zu teuer, die Verkabelung (bei 5.1) zu aufwendig und optisch unschön und da ich auch gerne  und sogar meistens spät abends und nachts fernsehe, wäre das auch nicht sehr nachbarschaftsfreundlich, da sind Kopfhörer die bessere Alternative und zugleich viel günstiger, auch wenn sie natürlich kein echten Sourround-Sound liefern können.

Entschieden ist wiegesagt noch nichts, aber wenn ich im Geschäft neben einem 55" und 65" stehe und beide betrachte, weiß ich, daß ich ganz sicher kein 55"er will, der wirkt richtig niedlich gegenüber einem >=65". 

Selbst wenn der im nächsten Jahr etwa gleichviel kostet, bis dahin kann ich aber wieder sparen, denn der neue PC muß diesen Sommer sein, weil mein Vater auch einen aktuellen PC braucht und meinen Ryzen-2600 übernehmen soll, länger als bis Sommer wartet der aber nicht und wenn er sich auf eigene Faust einen kauft, muß ich viel länger bei dem 2600er bleiben und das will ich nicht über viele Jahre hinweg.
Studiomonitore und ein neues Smartphone könnten auch in diesem Jahr noch fällig werden, erstere könnte ich dann später auch an den Fernseher anschließen, kostet alles viel Geld und ich bin nicht bereit 3500 Euro in einem Jahr für Technik auszugeben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schade, wenn die Dinge nicht billiger werden, aber es könnte ja auch im nächsten Jahr...



Ja genau warte, da kommt bestimmt was... 



> Was den Sound angeht ist mir klar, daß die eingebauten Lautsprecher kein echtes Kinofeeling entstehen lassen..... zugleich viel günstiger, auch wenn sie natürlich kein echten Sourround-Sound liefern können.



Auf deutsch... ist dir zu aufwändig und du siehst nicht ein dafür auch noch Geld auszugeben. 




> ... muß diesen Sommer sein, weil mein Vater auch einen aktuellen PC braucht und meinen Ryzen-2600 übernehmen soll, länger als bis Sommer wartet der aber nicht und wenn er sich auf eigene Faust einen kauft, muß ich viel länger bei dem 2600er bleiben und das will ich nicht über viele Jahre hinweg.



Willst du uns damit sagen, das dein Vater sich schneller entscheiden kann oder ist es eher deine Unentschlossenheit die ihn dazu treibt, weil er kein Bock hat auf dich zu warten? 

Frag ihn doch einfach wie lange er bereit ist zu warten, dann kannst du jetzt noch weiter sondieren und hast einen Fixpunkt... nicht das sein TV vorher noch kaputt geht, wär doch doof wenn er dann spontan in den nächsten Laden rennt? 

Das du deinen jetzigen Unterbau jederzeit veräußern kannst, ist dir aber bewusst...? 




> Studiomonitore und ein neues Smartphone könnten auch in diesem Jahr noch fällig werden, erstere könnte ich dann später auch an den Fernseher anschließen, kostet alles viel Geld und ich bin nicht bereit 3500 Euro in einem Jahr für Technik auszugeben.



Das Leben ist schon hart,wenn man soviel Wünsche hat und das persönliche Budget nicht passt. Das geht mir manchmal auch so und meine Lösung ist ein Groschen den ich in die Luft werfe, um zu sehen auf welcher Seite er landet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was den Sound angeht ist mir klar, daß die eingebauten Lautsprecher kein echtes Kinofeeling entstehen lassen werden, aber ein Soundsystem ist mir zu teuer, die Verkabelung (bei 5.1) zu aufwendig und optisch unschön ... .


 Blanker Nonsens.
Das hatten wir alles schon widerlegt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Fernseher scheinen mittlerweile eher auf Design und möglichst viel Software zu setzen. Ich habe mich heute mal durch TV Tests der top tvs gewühlt und da wurde an allen möglichen Stellen gemeckert. Das schlimmste dabei war, dass immer gesagt wurde, dass man für verschiedenes Material (Hdr, Sdr, 4k, HD usw) immer andere Einstellungen wählen muss, da sonst das Bild nicht so gut ist. Für otto nomal wäre so etwas viel zu kompliziert und Sinn macht es bei den luxuriösen Preisen auch nicht. Die sollten die Fernseher mal wieder dicker bauen, damit da eine bessere Kühlung reinpasst. Wie wärs denn mit einer custom Wakü für TVs? Dann könnten die CPUs auch mal ihren Takt halten.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schade, wenn die Dinge nicht billiger werden, aber es könnte ja auch im nächsten Jahr ein Nachfolgemodell kommen, was gleich günstiger ist, aber dennoch 100 Hz hat.



100HZ sind nicht das problem, ein TV hat mehr als nur seine Frequenz und da stürzen die riesigen, günstigen TV einfach stark ab


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Willst du uns damit sagen, das dein Vater sich schneller entscheiden kann oder ist es eher deine Unentschlossenheit die ihn dazu treibt, weil er kein Bock hat auf dich zu warten?
> 
> Frag ihn doch einfach wie lange er bereit ist zu warten, dann kannst du jetzt noch weiter sondieren und hast einen Fixpunkt... nicht das sein TV vorher noch kaputt geht, wär doch doof wenn er dann spontan in den nächsten Laden rennt?
> 
> Das du deinen jetzigen Unterbau jederzeit veräußern kannst, ist dir aber bewusst...?



Ich möchte halt, daß mein Vater auch mal einen richtig guten PC hat, den ich selbst gebaut habe, sowas bekommt er in keinem Laden in dieser Qualität und Perfektion! 

Nein, im ernst, der Ryzen5-2600-PC von mir ist ideal für ihn, der wird ihm dauerhaft ausreichen und der wird auch sehr lange halten, weil ich ihn ja ausschließlich aus sehr hochwertigen Bauteilen zusammengebaut habe.
Ich selbst aber möchte unbedingt einen 12-Kerner oder 16-Kerner, auch wenn ich das heute noch nicht brauche, find es einfach toll, soviele Kerne und Threads zu haben und hoffe auf noch eine rasantere Geschwindigkeit im täglichen Betrieb, nirgendswo mehr warten zu müssen, Windows-Update im Hintergrund gar nicht mehr zu bemerken usw.. 
Auch die Simulatoren, die ich nutzen möchte, werden nach und nach auf mehr als nur 4 Kerne optimiert werden, außerdem werden die neuen Zen2 ja auch noch eine deutlich höhere Monoleistung bieten, als die aktuellen Zen-CPUs, zumindest wenn man den Gerüchten glauben mag.
Außerdem gibt es ein paar Punkte an meinem PC, die mir nicht so gefallen, die mein Vater aber niemals stören werden, z.B. das Virtualisierung (obwohl im BIOS eingeschaltet!) nicht mit dem Bitbox-Broswser funktioniert, das die CPU sich nur miserabel übertakten läßt, das einige Funktionen im BIOS fehlen oder mir nicht gefallen...
All das hoffe ich wird bei meinem nächsten PC voll zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausfallen, denn dafür kaufe ich kein 150 Euro Board mehr, es darf diesmal bis maximal 240 Euro kosten und sollte auf Taichi-Niveau liegen. Außerdem kommt einer Grafikkarte mit mindestens der Rechenleistung der AMD Vega64 rein.
Über eine kleine M.2-SSD als Bootlaufwerk denke ich auch noch nach, wenn die so viel schneller ist.

Nun aber genug Offtopic-Rechtfertigung für den verschobenen TV-Kauf! 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das Leben ist schon hart,wenn man soviel Wünsche hat und das persönliche Budget nicht passt. Das geht mir manchmal auch so und meine Lösung ist ein Groschen den ich in die Luft werfe, um zu sehen auf welcher Seite er landet.



Man muß dann halt Prioritäten setzen und genau das mache ich gerade.
Vor dem TV-Kauf steht sowieso noch die teilweise Ummöblierung des Wohnzimmers, damit das TV einen angemessenen Platz findet und das macht richtig viel Arbeit, sowas schiebe ich gerne möglichst lange vor mir her, darum fällt es mir dann auch nicht schwer noch etwas auf das Kinofeeling zu verzichten. 



Narbennarr schrieb:


> 100HZ sind nicht das problem, ein TV hat mehr als nur seine Frequenz und da stürzen die riesigen, günstigen TV einfach stark ab



Richtig, aber auf was soll ich dann außer 100 Hz noch achten?


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Schwarzwert, Panel, Ausleuchtung, maximale Helligkeit,Features, Zwischenbildberechnung etc

Schau den link den ich gepostet habe

Ausleuchtung/schwarzwert eines 8300ers
https://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/tv/sony/x830f/x830f-uniformity-large.jpg

hier der xf9005
https://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/tv/sony/x900f/x900f-uniformity-local-dimming-large.jpg

Was hast du von deinem Großbildkino, wenn beim günstigen alles nur eine dunkelgraue Suppe, mit groben Lichtquellen ist. Willst du für so ein "schlechtes" Riesenbild 1000€ verballern?

Weiter der Punkt HDR. Der 8300 kommt auf 390 Nits bei HDR, der 9000er auf 890 Nits. So gesehen, kann der 8000er HDR eigentlich gar nicht wirklich darstellen


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Schau den link den ich gepostet habe


Wie viel mal willst Du das noch posten ... 



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Weiter der Punkt HDR. Der 8300 kommt auf 390 Nits bei HDR, der 9000er auf 890 Nits. So gesehen, kann der 8000er HDR eigentlich gar nicht wirklich darstellen


 Es gibt keine nits!
Nur weil die bescheuerten Amis / Asiaten zu blöd sind SI-Einheiten anzugeben, müssen wir da ja nicht mitmachen.

Gut, PS, Kalorie und Pfund sage ich auch noch.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie viel mal willst Du das noch posten ...



Bis er es verstanden hat



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine nits!
> Nur weil die bescheuerten Amis / Asiaten zu blöd sind SI-Einheiten anzugeben, müssen wir da ja nicht mitmachen.
> 
> Gut, PS, Kalorie und Pfund sage ich auch noch.



Dann eben cm/m² ist doch egal und solange das funktioniert, ist mir herzlich egal, welche Einheit wer wie wo benutzt. Im TV-Bereich - nicht nur bei Amis - wird Nits eben gerne benutzt, ist doch wurscht


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie viel mal willst Du das noch posten ...
> 
> Es gibt keine nits!
> Nur weil die bescheuerten Amis / Asiaten zu blöd sind SI-Einheiten anzugeben, müssen wir da ja nicht mitmachen.
> ...



Es ist doch völlig egal ob man die Helligkeit in nit oder cd/m2 angeibt. Es genau dasselbe, nur der Name ist anders


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das mit der Helligkeit und Ausleuchtung ist natürlich im hellen Elektronikmarkt an den Ausstellern sicher nur schwer sinnvoll zu vergleichen. 
Ich dachte, wenn ich ein Gerät mit Direct-lit nehme (und kein Edge-lit), hätte ich schon nahezu das Optimum.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

nö


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wäre OLED sinnvoll oder ist das wieder was anderes?
Ich brauche halt einprägsame Bezeichnungen der Features, die ich mir gut merken kann und die ich auf die must-have-Liste setzen kann.
Es ist ja auch noch nicht 100%ig sicher, daß es ein Sony sein muß, daher kann ich jetzt nicht einfach sagen, es wird ein 8300 oder es muß ein Gerät der 9000er-Serie sein, bei LG, Samsung oder Philips kann es ja wieder andere Features in der Preisklasse geben und andere Bezeichnungen für Beleuchtung, Schwarzwert usw.. 
Allein von Anschauen im Elektronikmarkt, kann ich eh keine Unterschiede bemerken.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

OLED ist außerhalb deines Preisrahmens. Ab 65 Zoll knackst du die die 2000er Grenze, 75" liegen bei gar 4000+. OLED ist die Spitzenklasse, was ein präzises Bild angeht.
LCDs die da mithalten können sind XF9005, Q9FN


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich brauche halt einprägsame Bezeichnungen der Features, die ich mir gut merken kann und die ich auf die must-have-Liste setzen kann.



Die Bezeichnungen sind doch gegeben bei jedem Hersteller, wenn sie dir nicht einprägsam genug sind ist die Liste eine total geniale Idee, weil wenn du dir eine Liste machst brauchst du dir die Bezeichnungen nicht merken, das ist doch schließlich ein Sinn von Listen ... 

Da du dir manche Sachen über Monate eh nicht merken kannst (wie du mehrfach selbst bestätigst) kann ich das eigentlich nur befürworten. Mit der Liste kann man dann auch super im Elektronikmarkt bei einem "Fachmann" vor Ort glänzen. 

PS: Ich habe letztens so einem "Fachmann" im MM sagen hören, daß er sich immer einen Komplett-PC kauft und dann die Teile ersetzt die nicht so für seinen Zweck/Geschmack passen. Das zu einem Studenten der zu ihm sagte, das er lieber selber bauen will da günstiger wohl billiger ist wie er gehört hat ... war für den "Fachmann" natürlich Unsinn ähm Zitat "... ein Gerücht". [emoji38]


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> OLED ist außerhalb deines Preisrahmens. Ab 65 Zoll knackst du die die 2000er Grenze, 75" liegen bei gar 4000+. OLED ist die Spitzenklasse, was ein präzises Bild angeht.
> LCDs die da mithalten können sind XF9005, Q9FN



Bei 65" ja, aber wenn ich doch was kleineres nehmen würde, wäre OLED vielleicht doch im Preisrahmen, sofern ich einsehe, daß es die Abstriche bei der Bildschirmdiagonale wert ist.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnungen sind doch gegeben bei jedem Hersteller, wenn sie dir nicht einprägsam genug sind ist die Liste eine total geniale Idee, weil wenn du dir eine Liste machst brauchst du dir die Bezeichnungen nicht merken, das ist doch schließlich ein Sinn von Listen ...



Nur brauche ich dafür eben die allgemeingültigen Fachbegriffe für die Features, die ich haben möchte und muß dann noch an Hand der jeweiligen Hersteller-Produktbezeichnungen erkennen, ob dieses Feature damit auch gemeint ist oder ob es nur eine Mogelpackung ist, so wie mir das bei den interpolierten Hz vor kommt.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da du dir manche Sachen über Monate eh nicht merken kannst (wie du mehrfach selbst bestätigst) kann ich das eigentlich nur befürworten. Mit der Liste kann man dann auch super im Elektronikmarkt bei einem "Fachmann" vor Ort glänzen.
> 
> PS: Ich habe letztens so einem "Fachmann" im MM sagen hören, daß er sich immer einen Komplett-PC kauft und dann die Teile ersetzt die nicht so für seinen Zweck/Geschmack passen. Das zu einem Studenten der zu ihm sagte, das er lieber selber bauen will da günstiger wohl billiger ist wie er gehört hat ... war für den "Fachmann" natürlich Unsinn ähm Zitat "... ein Gerücht". [emoji38]



Ich hatte letztlich einen sehr kompetenten Verkäufer bei einem dieser Elektronikmärkte, der sich wirklich auszukennen schien, einem nichts einreden wollte, nicht Oberlehrerhaft rüber kam und nicht genervt, wenn unbequeme Rückfragen kommen...
Man kann das mit den Verkäufern halt nicht verallgemeinern, bei PCs usw. frage ich auch niemand mehr, zum einen weil ich meine da selbst meist mehr Ahnung zu haben und zum anderen weil ich ja gerade so prickelnde Erfahrungen mit Komplett-PCs gemacht habe, das ich gewiss nicht nochmal sowas kaufe, soviel Teile können mir gar nicht beim Basteln kaputt gehen, daß sich ein Komplett-PC armortisieren würde... 

Bei TVs aber, hab ich wirklich so gut wie keine Ahnung, daher ist es für mich hier auch schwierig einzustufen, von wem ich Rat annehme, ob Argumente stichhaltig sind usw. weil ich eben keine Unterschiede sehe, zumindest nicht im hellen Elektronikmarkt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei 65" ja, aber wenn ich doch was kleineres nehmen würde, wäre OLED vielleicht doch im Preisrahmen, sofern ich einsehe, daß es die Abstriche bei der Bildschirmdiagonale wert ist.


 Der "kleinste" OLED hat 55 Zoll Diagonale:
LG Electronics OLED 55B8SLC ab €' '1199 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und kostet um die 1.200.- EUR.
Wenn Du das Geld hast - schlag zu.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der "kleinste" OLED hat 55 Zoll Diagonale:
> LG Electronics OLED 55B8SLC ab €'*'1199 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und kostet um die 1.200.- EUR.
> Wenn Du das Geld hast - schlag zu.



Mehr kann man eigentlich nicht dazu schreiben! Für den Preis ein grandioser OLED TV. Das 65 Zoll Gerät gibt es ab und an für 1700-1800€.


----------



## fipS09 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei TVs aber, hab ich wirklich so gut wie keine Ahnung, daher ist es für mich hier auch schwierig einzustufen, von wem ich Rat annehme, ob Argumente stichhaltig sind usw. weil ich eben keine Unterschiede sehe, zumindest nicht im hellen Elektronikmarkt.


Versuchs doch einfach mal in einem dafür passenden Forum, sowas wie es hier für PCs gibt, gibts auch für TVs: hifi-forum.de


----------



## Tim1974 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Schick ist der LG schon, auch so flach, zumindest der obere Teil und immer noch ein Stück günstiger als der 70" Sony, den ich mir davor rausgesucht hatte, dafür halt aber auch winzig, am 70"er gemessen.

Mal am Rande nur aus Interesse mal eine andere Frage, ich hab zufällig im Elektronikmarkt diesen Billigheimer entdeckt:
ok. ODL 65650U-TIB ab €'*'599 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Nicht das der ernsthaft auf meiner Liste stehen würde, aber mich würde einfach mal interessieren was so ein Gerät taugt, wo man die größten Abstriche gegenüber den bekannten Marken machen muß und was sich hinter der Markt "ok" verbirgt?
Wird das Panel z.B. auch von einem der großen Markenhersteller hergestellt, oder noname?


----------



## Venom89 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der "kleinste" OLED hat 55 Zoll Diagonale:
> LG Electronics OLED 55B8SLC ab €'*'1199 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und kostet um die 1.200.- EUR.
> Wenn Du das Geld hast - schlag zu.



1. Zu winzig (momentan 40 Zoll auf Rollwagen)

2. Niemals wird mister "Substratstärke" einen solchen TV kaufen. Das solltest du doch mittlerweile wissen


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mal am Rande nur aus Interesse mal eine andere Frage, ich hab zufällig im Elektronikmarkt diesen Billigheimer entdeckt:
> ok. ODL 65650U-TIB ab €'*'599 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Nicht das der ernsthaft auf meiner Liste stehen würde, aber mich würde einfach mal interessieren was so ein Gerät taugt, wo man die größten Abstriche gegenüber den bekannten Marken machen muß und was sich hinter der Markt "ok" verbirgt?
> Wird das Panel z.B. auch von einem der großen Markenhersteller hergestellt, oder noname?


 Schrott.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> 1. Zu winzig (momentan 40 Zoll auf Rollwagen)



Falsch, da hast du nicht gut aufgepaßt, ich habe nur einen 32"er auf einem Rollwagen! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> 2. Niemals wird mister "Substratstärke" einen solchen TV kaufen. Das solltest du doch mittlerweile wissen



Sicher ist nichts, es war erstmal nur eine Grobplanung und durch die vielen aufgetauchten Hindernisse oder anders gesagt, die negative Einstufung einiger hier der von mir vorgeschlagenen Geräte ändert sich alles.
Es kann gut sein, daß ich nun noch 1-2 Jahre warte, vielleicht sogar länger, oder gar kein großes TV kaufe, ebenso ist es möglich, daß ich als Übergangslösung ein günstiges TV kaufe, sofern meines bald kaputt geht oder ich es anderweitig einsetzen kann.
Bei so einem großen und teuren TV (ab 65") spielt noch ein weiterer Grund mit hinein, der für gründliches Durchdenken spricht, so ein Gerät kann man nicht alleine abholen oder zurück bringen, nichtmal vernünftig alleine auf- und abbauen, das erschwert selbst die Inanspruchnahme von Garantieleistungen deutlich, ebenso einen möglichen Umzug.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schrott.



Eine fundierte Begründung wäre hier nett.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sicher ist nichts, es war erstmal nur eine Grobplanung und durch die vielen aufgetauchten Hindernisse oder anders gesagt, die negative Einstufung einiger hier der von mir vorgeschlagenen Geräte ändert sich alles.
> Es kann gut sein, daß ich nun noch 1-2 Jahre warte, vielleicht sogar länger, oder gar kein großes TV kaufe, ebenso ist es möglich, daß ich als Übergangslösung ein günstiges TV kaufe, sofern meines bald kaputt geht oder ich es anderweitig einsetzen kann.



Ich tu mal überrascht. 
Also doch wieder ein Spam Thread vom Tim, Kaufberatungen für Anschaffungen, die 1-2 Jahre in der Zukunft liegen sind nicht mehr als Träumereien. Wir reden hier ja auch nicht über den Bau eines Hauses, sondern Hardware, welche sich gefühlt alle 6 Monate nach neuen Trends ausrichtet. Somit ist auch der Threadtitel als irreführend zu bezeichnen, denn niemand plant die Anschaffung eines TV 1-2 Jahre im Voraus.

Die anschließenden Billigheimer-Ebay Links sind nach der Diskussion über 1200€ Geräte wohl auch nur als Provokation zu sehen. Aber bestimmt nimmt sich beim Tim so ein OLED Panel praktisch nichts, verglichen mit diesem High-End LCD von ok.
Immerhin hat der auch nen VGA und Composite Video Anschluss, damit könnte er endlich mal seinen Betamax-Recorder testen, der ist nämlich noch originalverpackt.


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Haha, geil. Ich denke hier kann dann zugemacht werden ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich tu mal überrascht.
> Also doch wieder ein Spam Thread vom Tim, Kaufberatungen für Anschaffungen, die 1-2 Jahre in der Zukunft liegen sind nicht mehr als Träumereien. Wir reden hier ja auch nicht über den Bau eines Hauses, sondern Hardware, welche sich gefühlt alle 6 Monate nach neuen Trends ausrichtet. Somit ist auch der Threadtitel als irreführend zu bezeichnen, denn niemand plant die Anschaffung eines TV 1-2 Jahre im Voraus.



Du hast es mal wieder nicht verstanden oder nicht aufmerksam genug die Entwicklung des Threads verfolgt! 

Welchen Titel hatte der Thread zuerst? 
Es ging zuerst um 32"er mit starker Recheneinheit, die Diskussion weitete sich aus, die Diagonalen und Ansprüche wuchsen immer weiter, daran hab ich den Titel angepaßt, damit der Thread im Topic bleibt.
Alle Vorschläge von mir wurden negativ bewertet, die Folge ist dann halt, daß ich ab einem bestimmten Punkt den Kauf erstmal vertage, eventuell sogar um längere Zeiträume.
Geplant war es nicht, hier die Kaufplanung für 1-2 Jahre im voraus zu starten, aber das Ergebnis des Threads hat bei mir eine Aufgabe der Kaufplanung für die nächsten Monate ergeben.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die anschließenden Billigheimer-Ebay Links sind nach der Diskussion über 1200€ Geräte wohl auch nur als Provokation zu sehen. Aber bestimmt nimmt sich beim Tim so ein OLED Panel praktisch nichts, verglichen mit diesem High-End LCD von ok.
> Immerhin hat der auch nen VGA und Composite Video Anschluss, damit könnte er endlich mal seinen Betamax-Recorder testen, der ist nämlich noch originalverpackt.



Wenn ich alles vergleichbares was ich hier so zu lesen bekomme immer gleich als Provokation deuten würde... 

Allein schon das keine sachlich auf dieses Gerät eingeht, finde ich schon etwas enttäuschend, schließlich ist das Gerät für etwa 600 Euro ein echtes Schnäppchen unter den 65"ern und für viele wird es sicher auch ausreichen.
Das man da Abstriche machen muß, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber deswegen kann das Gerät zum normalen Fernsehen doch völlig ausreichend sein!


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mal am Rande nur aus Interesse mal eine andere Frage, ich hab zufällig im Elektronikmarkt diesen Billigheimer entdeckt:
> ok. ODL 65650U-TIB ab €'*'599 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Tja, nun gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder lässt man sich dieses Gerät vor Ort präsentieren und fragt beim Verkäufer die Features ab ODER geht in ein Enthusiasten-Forum und lässt sich da vor den Kopf stoßen. 
Wenn man kein Google bedienen kann oder eine Beratung vor Ort ablehnt, dann muss man die Häme hier eben ertragen.

Fraglich ob das Gerät in 2 Jahren noch verfügbar ist, darum ist es hinfällig jetzt darüber zu sprechen.


----------



## Larsson92 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der "ok"-Fernseher, eine Hausmarke von Mediamarkt-Saturn, verliert in allen Bereichen gegen z.B. den: Grundig 65 VLX 8000 BP ab €'*'599,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass der von grundig gut ist. Und überhaupt, was heißt beim Kauf eines TVs gut? Das muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden. Mehr Hz, besserer Schwarzwert, usw.
Das subjektive "gut" kollidiert dabei mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden Budget. Aus deinem eigenen "gut" (was Du brauchst) und deinem zur Verfügung stehenden Budget (Geld, Zeit, Know How) bildet sich dein Kauf.

Ich würde niemals 600€ für so einen Fernseher investieren, da mein "gut" da noch nicht befriedigt ist. Die Kaufentscheidung kann dir hier niemand abnehmen, es wurden ja jetzt viele gute TVs vorgeschlagen, also bewerte diese mal nach deinem "gut" und schau was dein Budget sagt.



Edit: Ich wollte übrigens seinerzeit mal ein 65er OLED von LG kaufen, war mir zu teuer. Habe gewartet, Gerät war dann nicht mehr verfügbar, da das neue Modell released wurde. Das läuft dann immer so weiter, also muss man irgendwann kaufen.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das Problem war/ist, das ich keinen einzigen Testbericht zu dem "ok"-Fernseher gefunden habe, ich war daher einfach nur mal neugierig, was so ein Einsteigergerät gemessen an Mittelklasse- und Oberklassegeräten, die ich mir eventuell zum Kauf ausgesucht hatte so viel schlechter macht.

Für 600-700 Euro könnte ich recht flott ein TV-Gerät kaufen, bei 1300-1600 Euro sieht es anders aus, da müßte dann wirklich alles passen und ich müßte schon etwas sparen. Darum die Schwenks von mir zwischen Einsteigerklasse und Oberklasse, ich muß ja auch erstmal heraus finden, was es mir wert ist und worauf es mir an kommt!


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Problem war/ist, das ich keinen einzigen Testbericht zu dem "ok"-Fernseher gefunden habe, ich war daher einfach nur mal neugierig, was so ein Einsteigergerät gemessen an Mittelklasse- und Oberklassegeräten, die ich mir eventuell zum Kauf ausgesucht hatte so viel schlechter macht.



Oha, dann musst du dringend deinen PC auf Schadsoftware überprüfen.

Ich bekomme mit der Google-Suche schon auf der ersten Seite 3 Links zu Testberichten, interessantes Gerät, wenn man die dort genannten Mängel akzeptieren kann.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Oha, dann musst du dringend deinen PC auf Schadsoftware überprüfen.



Vielleicht Staub im Sockel? Nein mal ernsthaft, geringe Helligkeit, dadurch HDR nicht brauchbar, 60Hz Panel, keine Ahnung was für ein OS der TV nutzt, hier mal ein Zitat zu einem ähnlichen ok. Modell (Panel soll laut Computerbild "ähnlich" sein):


> Hat man das Bild optimal eingestellt, überrascht der OK mit passabler Qualität – sein größtes Manko ist der enge Blickwinkel. Aber Breitwandbalken erscheinen weitestgehend schwarz, im UHD-Betrieb stimmt die Detailtreue. Konventionelles (HD-) TV reproduziert dieser TV etwas grob, das Bild wirkt nur mäßig harmonisch. Schuld ist wohl die Signalverarbeitung: Selbst bei Schärfe 0 versteilert sie Kanten, wodurch diese knackig, aber eben auch stufig erscheinen. Für HDR-Material taugt er wenig: Messtechnisch geht er; helle Bildpartien überstrahlen aber sind ausgefressen, dunklen fehlt die Feinzeichnung. Zudem zeigt sein Panel ähnliche Rastereffekte wie das des TCL.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Also wie ich mir schon dachte, der "ok" ist ein Gerät, was in vielen Bereichen eben ganz ok für Otto-Normalfernseher ist, hat jedoch auch die eine oder andere Schwäche, die ein teureres Markengerät vielleicht nicht mehr hat, kann man das so sagen?
Ich würde mir sowas vermutlich nicht kaufen, weil ich nicht weiß, woher die Teile kommen, wer sie gebaut hat, wie lange sowas vorraussichtlich halten wird...

Wenn man sagen wir mal stolze 1500 Euro für einen Fernseher ausgibt, ärgert man sich sicherlich, wenn der nach 5-8 Jahren plötzlich irgendeine Macke bekommt oder gar kaputt geht, denn solche Anschaffungen macht man schon gerne für mindestens 10 Jahre und eben das ist ein Punkt, über den wir hier noch gar nichts geschrieben haben. Gibt es von den Markenherstellern welche, deren Geräte als besonders robust und langlebig gelten?

Was ist eigentlich wenn ein paar LEDs irgendwann den Geist aufgeben, kann man die austauschen (lassen)?


----------



## fipS09 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich glaube das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, bei meinem knapp über 1000 Euro FHD Sony hat nach 3 Jahren das T-Con Board den Geist aufgegeben, der billige 24 Zoll Asus im Wintergarten läuft hingegen seit gefühlten 10 Jahren. Wenn was am Panel defekt ist muss man das ganze Panel tauschen.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es von den Markenherstellern welche, deren Geräte als besonders robust und langlebig gelten?



RFT sind schon sehr langlebig gewesen, nur die Fernbedienung war etwas hakelig.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ist zwar irgendwie OT aber ich habe 2015 einen Sony TV gekauft, für 1500,00€ ca. Die Fernbedienungen sind Heute doch fast alle billiger Müll die bei den Geräten beigelegt sind oder irre ich da? Wenn ich an damals denke, so Ende der 80, Anfang 90 kamen mir die Fernbedienungen Wertiger vor. Kann aber auch sein das ich n Vogel hab ... 

EDIT: Oder verkauft nur Sony seine "Premium Fernbedienung" extra?


----------



## fipS09 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65&amp;quot; Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Die Fernbedienungen sind Heute doch fast alle billiger Müll die bei den Geräten beigelegt sind oder irre ich da? Wenn ich an damals denke, so Ende der 80, Anfang 90 kamen mir die Fernbedienungen Wertiger vor. Kann aber auch sein das ich n Vogel hab ...
> 
> EDIT: Oder verkauft nur Sony seine "Premium Fernbedienung" extra?



Mhm schwierige Frage, da definiert auch jeder "Müll" anders  bin mit meiner Philips Fernbedienung eigentlich zufrieden, abgesehen davon daß es keine haptische Abgrenzung zwischen den einzelnen Richtungstasten gibt, sogar eine vollwertige Qwertz Tastatur befindet sich auf der Rückseite. Generell geht aber nix über eine Harmony


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*




-Shorty- schrieb:


> RFT sind schon sehr langlebig gewesen, nur die Fernbedienung war etwas hakelig.


Nordmende, Sony, Philips und die *alten *Blaupunkt und Telefunken sind ewige Langläufer gewesen.
Der Normende meiner Tante hat 20 Jahre gehalten, ehe er dem Flatscreen weichen mußte.
Mein Sony hatte das beste Bild aller Röhrengeräte (Trinitron).
Der Blaupunkt hatte eine Spitzenausstattung und vor 20 Jahren schon Bild im Bild und Standbild.

Mein portabler Philps läuft nahezu ununterbrochen seit 1995.
Der rft Color 40  hatte 1989 Videotext, Fernbedienung und eine sehr gute In-Line-Bildröhre.

Die OK-Geräte werden in der Türkei zusammengeschustert.
Die haben Grundig, Telefunken, Grundig und Blaupunkt gekauft, mal kurz umgerührt und produzieren irgendwelche Unterklassegeräte.

Die Ausstattung stimmt zwar, aber am Display wird meist sehr gespart.
So auch bei dem ok. ODL 65650U-TIB.

Der hat zwar Edge-lit Beleuchtung, aber die maximale Helligkeit mit 250 cd/m[SUP]2[SUB] ist mehr als dürftig.

Mehr muß man dazu nicht sagen, den Rest kann man sich über Vergleichsportale heraussuchen.
[/SUB][/SUP]


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nordmende, Sony, Philips und die *alten *Blaupunkt und Telefunken sind ewige Langläufer gewesen.
> Der Normende meiner Tante hat 20 Jahre gehalten, ehe er dem Flatscreen weichen mußte.
> Mein Sony hatte das beste Bild aller Röhrengeräte (Trinitron).
> Der Blaupunkt hatte eine Spitzenausstattung und vor 20 Jahren schon Bild im Bild und Standbild.
> ...




Um CRTs gehts aber hier nicht mehr, auch wenn du damit recht hast, daß es da enorme Dauerläufer gab. Es war aber auch eine ganz andere Technik, daher nicht mehr vergleichbar mit heutigen LCDs.
Die Preise für die Geräte heute sind gegenüber früher meiner Ansicht nach deutlich gestiegen, dafür halt auch die Bildschirmdiagonalen und Ausstattung (Rec-Funktion, Timeshift usw.), trotzdem ist es meiner Ansicht nach so, daß versucht wird, dem kleinen Endkunden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ihm zu suggerieren alle paar Jahre spätestens ein neues Gerät zu benötigen (ähnlich wie beim Smartphone), damit die Großunternehmen noch mehr Profit einfahren und die Top-Manager sich immer größere Villen und Autos leisten können...





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die OK-Geräte werden in der Türkei zusammengeschustert.
> Die haben Grundig, Telefunken, Grundig und Blaupunkt gekauft, mal kurz umgerührt und produzieren irgendwelche Unterklassegeräte.
> 
> Die Ausstattung stimmt zwar, aber am Display wird meist sehr gespart.
> ...



Warum wird dann da die Schrift immer kleiner, willst du jetzt unsere Augen testen? 

Aber keine Sorge, ich werde eh kein ok-Gerät kaufen!


----------



## Larsson92 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Preise für die Geräte heute sind gegenüber früher meiner Ansicht nach deutlich gestiegen, dafür halt auch die Bildschirmdiagonalen und Ausstattung (Rec-Funktion, Timeshift usw.), trotzdem ist es meiner Ansicht nach so, daß versucht wird, dem kleinen Endkunden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ihm zu suggerieren alle paar Jahre spätestens ein neues Gerät zu benötigen (ähnlich wie beim Smartphone), damit die Großunternehmen noch mehr Profit einfahren und die Top-Manager sich immer größere Villen und Autos leisten können...



Also wenn Du so denkst, dann dürfest Du dir ja kein einziges Konsumgut mehr kaufen und müsstest in kompletter Autarkie leben.
Jeder will was verdienen, bei der Firma bei der ich arbeite, beim Lidl wo ich Milch kaufe und beim Elektromarkt wo ich einen TV kaufe.

Letztendlich regelt sich alles nach der folgenden Frage und Antwort:
Was ist dir ein Konsumgut wert? Soviel wie Du bereit bist dafür zu zahlen.

Beispiel: Ich habe mir Schuhe für 140€ gekauft. Ich weiß, dass das viel Geld (in meinem Kosmos) für Schuhe ist, Schuhe für 30€ hätten es auch getan. Aber ich wollte Sie haben, das ist der Unterschied.

Ich möchte Dir nich zu nahe treten, aber dieser Thread hier driftet echt ins Philosophische ab. Es wurden dir alle nötigen Hardwarespezifikationen gegeben die Du brauchst. Ich habe jedoch das Gefühl, dass es bei dir gar nicht mehr um den Kauf eines TVs ansich geht, sondern um dein Kaufverhalten allgemein.
Es klingt für mich so, dass Du möglichst viele Rechtfertigungen brauchst um dich zu einem Kauf zu bewegen und dann sind die Konzerne und Manager ja immer noch alle gegen dich (ist überspitzt, ich weiß).

Es ist doch so, entweder Du willst einen TV oder nicht.
Wenn ja, dann lege ein Budget fest.
Wenn das Budget besteht, suche zu diesem Budget TVs mit Tests und vergleiche diese.
Kaufe das Gerät.

Wie gesagt, ich wollte mir auch mal einen 65er OLED von LG kaufen, war aber zu geizig das Geld dafür auszugeben. Habe jetzt einen 55er Sony und bin zufrieden damit. Der LG ist besser, passt mir aber nicht ins Budget. So einfach ist es doch im Endeffekt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Um CRTs gehts aber hier nicht mehr, auch wenn du damit recht hast, daß es da enorme Dauerläufer gab. Es war aber auch eine ganz andere Technik, daher nicht mehr vergleichbar mit heutigen LCDs.


Die Bildanzeige war anders.
Die Bildverarbeitung nicht.
Später kam dann noch die Digitalsignalverarbeitung hinzu (DVB- ...).



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Preise für die Geräte heute sind gegenüber früher meiner Ansicht nach deutlich gestiegen,


 Mein Blaupunkt 72 cm TV hat 1.750 DM gekostet.
Für die umgerechneten 1.000 EUR mit Inflationsausgleich bekommst Du heute ein 65 Zoll (1,65m) LED oder fast 55 Zoll (ca. 1,40m) OLED - Gerät mit deutlich gehobenerer Ausstattung (mehr Eingänge außer SCART, mehrere Empfangsarten (DVB-C, S, T) und teilweise Dualreceiver für Aufnahme bei gleichzeitigem Fernsehen).



Tim1974 schrieb:


> daß versucht wird, dem kleinen Endkunden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen,


 Ich will jetzt nicht die große Preisrunde erneut aufrufen, aber vor nicht langer Zeit hat ein Flatscreen-TV 3.000 - 5.000 EUR gekostet und konnte nur eine Signalart empfangen.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> ihm zu suggerieren alle paar Jahre spätestens ein neues Gerät zu benötigen (ähnlich wie beim Smartphone), damit die Großunternehmen noch mehr Profit einfahren und die Top-Manager sich immer größere Villen und Autos leisten können...


 Kapitalismus, halt.

Man kann ja auch seine Denkzwiebel mal anwerfen und sagen: "Das brauche ich nicht!".



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum wird dann da die Schrift immer kleiner, willst du jetzt unsere Augen testen?


 Kauf Dir halt mal einen ordentlichen Monitor.
Bei mir wird nichts kleiner ... .



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge, ich werde eh kein ok-Gerät kaufen!


 Ich wollte Dich nicht mit allem Mitteln davon abhalten, aber Du bist informiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Larsson92 schrieb:


> Ich möchte Dir nich zu nahe treten, aber dieser Thread hier driftet echt ins Philosophische ab. Es wurden dir alle nötigen Hardwarespezifikationen gegeben die Du brauchst. Ich habe jedoch das Gefühl, dass es bei dir gar nicht mehr um den Kauf eines TVs ansich geht, sondern um dein Kaufverhalten allgemein.
> Es klingt für mich so, dass Du möglichst viele Rechtfertigungen brauchst um dich zu einem Kauf zu bewegen und dann sind die Konzerne und Manager ja immer noch alle gegen dich (ist überspitzt, ich weiß).



Das Thema ist eigentlich durch, das stimmt und nun driftet es etwas ins philosophische ab, was man braucht und was nicht. Ich finde die verschiedenen Meinungen dazu äußerst interessant und solange es friedlich zugeht, niemand persönlich angegriffen wird und es dennoch im weitesten Sinne um TV-Geräte geht, finde ich das hier auch nicht so verkehrt und störend.
Interessant auch deswegen, weil nahezu jeder ein Fernseher hat, ich kenne nur wenige, die keinen haben und habe mit denen kein Mitleid, es ist sogar etwas Bewunderung von meiner Seite da. Ich kenne sogar eine Person, die ohne Kühlschrank lebt und das schon viele Jahre!
Für Purismus bin ich durchaus auch zu haben, es gibt allerdings Dinge, auf die ich mir es nicht mehr vorstellen kann zu verzichten: 1. Einen guten aktuellen PC mit Highspeed-Internetzugang, 2. Gute Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer, 3. Ein halbwegs aktuelles Smartphone mit guter Kamera und guten Audioeigenschaften und natürlich auch ein normales Telefon.

In diesem Thread ist mir erst bewußt geworden, wie wenig wichtig mir so ein großer Fernseher eigentlich ist, denn mir reicht seit Jahren eigentlich mein 32"er, mit dem ich auch schon Unmengen an Filmen auf einen USB-Stick aufgenommen habe. Der hat 50 Hz und FullHD und nur eine Dualcore-CPU. Das einzige was mich an diesem wirklich stört ist die Lahmheit, wenn man damit ins Internet geht und die Abstürze manchmal bei Internet oder Mediathekennutzung.
Ich hab dafür aber nur ca. 279 Euro bezahlt, war ein echtes Schnäppchen und wirklich ein guter Kauf damals.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...
> Für Purismus bin ich durchaus auch zu haben, es gibt allerdings Dinge, auf die ich mir es nicht mehr vorstellen kann zu verzichten: 1. Einen guten aktuellen PC mit Highspeed-Internetzugang, 2. Gute Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer, 3. Ein halbwegs aktuelles Smartphone mit guter Kamera und guten Audioeigenschaften und natürlich auch ein normales Telefon.





Hab mir gestern einen Sechserpack Spezi gekauft und bin erst um halb 11 ins Bett.

Fernseher war aus.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Juhu, ein neuer Laberthread.
Welches Thema machen wir als nächstes?


----------



## Venom89 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 1. Einen guten aktuellen PC mit Highspeed-Internetzugang,



War das bei dir nicht eine 50000er? 



> 3. Ein halbwegs aktuelles Smartphone mit guter Kamera und guten Audioeigenschaften und natürlich auch ein normales Telefon.



Und wann wird das angeschafft? 



> In diesem Thread ist mir erst bewußt geworden, wie wenig wichtig mir so ein großer Fernseher eigentlich ist, denn mir reicht seit Jahren eigentlich mein 32"er, mit dem ich auch schon Unmengen an Filmen auf einen USB-Stick aufgenommen habe. Der hat 50 Hz und FullHD und nur eine Dualcore-CPU. Das einzige was mich an diesem wirklich stört ist die Lahmheit, wenn man damit ins Internet geht und die Abstürze manchmal bei Internet oder Mediathekennutzung.
> Ich hab dafür aber nur ca. 279 Euro bezahlt, war ein echtes Schnäppchen und wirklich ein guter Kauf damals.



Also kein TV? Dann kann doch hier zu.


----------



## blautemple (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> War das bei dir nicht eine 50000er?



In Deutschland ist das ja leider gefühlt wirklich Highspeed 
Ich bin froh das bei mir zumindest vor kurzem endlich Supervectoring geschalten wurde, wenn auch nur mit dem kleinen 175MBit/s Profil. Trotzdem ein netter Sprung von meinen 100MBit/s aus


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich weiß nicht, warum es hier auf einmal um Internetgeschwindigkeiten geht. Nur weil ich die in einem Nebensatz erwähnt habe, muß das nicht gleich aufgegriffen und zur Themenänderung genutzt werden. 
In der Hinsicht war ich aber immer ziemlich up-to-date, hab damals gleich mit ISDN angefangen, als analog noch Standard war, dann früh auf DSL gewechselt und nun seit vielen Jahren schon die hohe VDSL-Geschwindigkeit, die eigentlich keine Wünsche offen läßt, sofern man nicht andauernd Iso-Files oder ähnliches von ultraschnellen Servern runter läd.
Wie ist denn der Durchschnitt in Deutschland? Ich schätze mal 3-6 MBit, nur in Großstädten vielleicht 16-25 MBit?
Ich hab auch schon überlegt von 50 MBit auf 100 MBit oder mehr zu wechseln, aber was sollte mir das großartig bringen, außer höheren monatlichen Kosten, wenn viele Server doch eh so stark ausgelastet sind, daß ich oft vermutlich noch nichtmal die 50 MBit voll ausgelastet bekomme?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

In Großstädten liegst du bei 400-100Mbit/s, selbst Kleinstädte bieten schon 50Mbit/s an.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> In Großstädten liegst du bei 400-100Mbit/s, selbst Kleinstädte bieten schon 50Mbit/s an.



26000 Einwohner, laut Bürgermeister und DSl 200k is doch gut für Provinz hier.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Hallo, kann man diesen thread nicht endlich schließen.
Da blutet einem ja das Gehirn bei den steten themenwechseln. 

In 20 weiteren Seiten geht's wahrscheinlich um kartofellsorten und warum die roten Zwiebeln die besten sind (sind sie auch).... Die threadintention ist gestorben. Es wird kein TV mehr gebraucht.

Der thread ist reines off topic.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo, kann man diesen thread nicht endlich schließen.
> Da blutet einem ja das Gehirn bei den steten themenwechseln.


 Das wurde mehrfach angemahnt, findet aber kein Gehör bei den Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> 26000 Einwohner, laut Bürgermeister und DSl 200k is doch gut für Provinz hier.



Ich glaub da haben wir das Mißverständnis, 200 KBit wäre mir auch zu langsam, ich hab 50 MBit, aber VSDL gibts halt nicht überall und hohe Geschwindigkeiten leider auch nicht.
Ein Freund von mir bekommt nicht mehr als ca. 7 MBit, weil die Leitungen es dort wohl nicht hergeben, dabei ist das Berlin und sogar citynah, mit 7 MBit kann man zwar auch leben, aber schön ist es nicht wenn man Videos drüber sehen oder Isos downloaden will, gerade FHD/4K-Videos könnten da schon ruckeln.

Mit 50 MBit ist man meiner Ansicht nach aber noch super aufgestellt, in mehr seh ich keinen Sinn, es kostet dann monatlich eben auch mehr und ich halte das Internet an vielen Ecken noch für zu langsam um mehr als 50 MBit sinnvoll erscheinen zu lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Natürlich siehst du das als nicht sinnvoll an, weil du selber nicht mehr nutzt.
Hättest 1536Mbit/s würdest du mehr auch nicht für sinnvoll erachten.
BTW, 200K werden wohl eher 200Mbit/s sein. 
DSL kann ich hier bei mir auch vergessen, die Telekom bietet nur 50Mbit/s.
Über Kabel könnte ich 400Mbit/s haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ja, aber mal ehrlich, 50 MBit/s sind doch schon extrem schnell, viel mehr bekommt man doch nirgendwo, oder?
Wenn man jetzt 400 MBit/s hätte, meine ich bremsen die langsamen Server des Internets das sowieso wieder aus, und wenn auch mit weniger Bandbreite 4K-Videos flüssig laufen ohne zu stocken und ISO-Files in wenigen Minuten runtergeladen sind, wozu braucht man dann mehr?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Warum hast du einen UHD Monitor oder willst auf 65" +?
Richtig, es geht immer mehr und Leute die Dinge nunmal anders nutzen.
Nur weil du es nicht brauchst, gilt das nicht automatisch für andere.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da haben wir das Mißverständnis, 200 KBit wäre mir auch zu langsam, ich hab 50 MBit, aber VSDL gibts halt nicht überall und hohe Geschwindigkeiten leider auch nicht.
> Ein Freund von mir bekommt nicht mehr als ca. 7 MBit, weil die Leitungen es dort wohl nicht hergeben, dabei ist das Berlin und sogar citynah, mit 7 MBit kann man zwar auch leben, aber schön ist es nicht wenn man Videos drüber sehen oder Isos downloaden will, gerade FHD/4K-Videos könnten da schon ruckeln.
> 
> Mit 50 MBit ist man meiner Ansicht nach aber noch super aufgestellt, in mehr seh ich keinen Sinn, es kostet dann monatlich eben auch mehr und ich halte das Internet an vielen Ecken noch für zu langsam um mehr als 50 MBit sinnvoll erscheinen zu lassen.



Alter ... 50K sind zuviel aber 200K reichen dir nicht? Ich kann dir selten folgen...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum es hier auf einmal um Internetgeschwindigkeiten geht. Nur weil ich die in einem Nebensatz erwähnt habe, muß das nicht gleich aufgegriffen und zur Themenänderung genutzt werden.



Meistens sind deine Nebensätze aber besser zum Diskutieren geeignet, als das eigentliche Thema.  

Sieht man hier ja wieder perfekt... aus "32" demnächst"-Thread wurde ein "in zwei Jahren... irgendwas ab 60" "-Thread und daraus ein " im weitesten Sinne von TV... "-Thread...


----------



## DARPA (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Fernsehen? Gibts das überhaupt noch?


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Alter ... 50K sind zuviel aber 200K reichen dir nicht? Ich kann dir selten folgen...



Das sollte es doch eigentlich erklären, man muß halt auf die Einheiten achten!:



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da haben wir das Mißverständnis, 200 *K*Bit wäre mir auch zu langsam, ich hab 50 *M*Bit, aber VSDL gibts halt nicht überall und hohe Geschwindigkeiten leider auch nicht.





Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Meistens sind deine Nebensätze aber besser zum Diskutieren geeignet, als das eigentliche Thema.
> 
> Sieht man hier ja wieder perfekt... aus "32" demnächst"-Thread wurde ein "in zwei Jahren... irgendwas ab 60" "-Thread und daraus ein " im weitesten Sinne von TV... "-Thread...



Das kann schonmal vor kommen, ja. 

Ich war halt unsicher, was ich wann brauche oder auch nur will und durch den Thread bin ich mir über einiges im Klaren geworden und habe erstmal viel Geld gespart.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hab das Thema mal geändert um keinen neuen Thread erstellen zu müssen.

Nun wird es langsam ernst, ich habe den TV-Rollwagen entsorgt und eine schicke neue TV-Bank gekauft und schon aufgebaut: MOSJOE TV-Bank - IKEA

Darauf würde meiner Ansicht nach ideal ein 40"-43" passen, 50" würde schon seitlich ein gutes Stück überstehen.
Den alten Fernseher werd ich weg geben, wird nicht entsorgt, da er ja noch läuft, sobald ich den neuen habe.

Wichtig wäre mir nun:
1. mindestens 40", maximal 50"
2. Ultra-HD-Auflösung
3. möglichst schnelle Quadcore-CPU
4. USB-Recording und Timeshift
5. moderner Tripple-Tuner (am wichtigsten ist momentan aber Kabel)
6. WLAN und im Optimalfall auch Bluetooth (Bluetooth ist aber nicht Pflicht, WLAN natürlich schon)
7. Wenn möglich ein Gehäuse mit weißer oder silberner Rückwand, weil der Fernseher mit der Rückwand teils direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ausgeliefert ist.
8. Preis bis maximal 600 Euro.

Geizhals kann ich überigens selbst bedienen, nur gibt es eine Reihe Ergebnisse, wenn ich nicht auf allen Punkten bestehe, was ich aber mit Geizhals nicht kläre kann ist, wie gut die Bildqualität der jeweiligen Geräte ist, wie gut die Menüführung ist, wie schnell die CPU ist, wie gut es sich damit aufnimmt, ob bestimmte Hersteller hochwertigere und langlebigere Geräte bauen als andere usw. und hier kommt Ihr ins Spiel!


----------



## fipS09 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Geräte welche dir bereits genannt wurden, bloß in der jeweiligen Größe. Bloß halt noch auf die Farbe der Rückseite achten, keine Ahnung wieviele TVs keine schwarze Rückseite haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Farbe ist das größte Problem bei der Suche, aber wenn es eben keine in weiß oder silber gibt, bleibt halt nur schwarz, dann muß das mit der Sonneneinstrahlung halt irgendwie gehen oder der Fernseher bleibt halt aus, wenn die Sonne direkt drauf steht, ist ja eh nur um die Mittagszeit herum.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass ein Fernseher mit schwarzer Rückseite schlechter mit der Sonneneinstrahlung klar kommt?


----------



## Tim1974 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ja, schwarz heizt sich in der Sonne stärker auf, ob das allerdings für den Fernseher eine wesentliche Rolle spielt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
Mein jetziger Fernseher mit schwarzer Rückwand wurde neulich bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung durch den dünnen Vorhang an der Rückwand etwa 33°C warm, dabei war er ausgeschaltet, angemacht hätte ich ihn da nicht gerne bei.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Dieser 20(!) Seiten Thread zu einer einzelnen kaufberatungsfrage ist mittlerweile sowas von lächerlich geworden.....

Das Einzige was noch lächerlicher ist, ist die Tatsache, dass das hier seit Monaten so weitergeht ohne das es einen mod auch nur im geringsten interessiert.


----------



## fipS09 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Im Prinzip verstößt er mit seiner Unentschlossenheit halt gegen keine Regeln, aber einfach nix mehr dazu sagen tut es auch. Dreht sich ansonsten eh wieder im Kreis weil nächsten Monat wieder 65 Zoll das Minimum sind


----------



## Tim1974 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der Thread ist durch Offtopic/Spam so lang geworden, mir wäre es lieber gewesen beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben und ich hätte auch bei jeder Änderung meiner Ansprüche einen neuen Thread aufmachen können, aber das wäre einigen nicht recht gewesen, daher hab ich hier das Thema immer mal wieder angepaßt, aber auch so wird gemeckert, hätte mir eigentlich klar sein müssen... 

Mir wurde vor einigen Seiten zu einem kleineren Gerät, kleiner als 65" geraten, weil ich nicht so viel ausgeben wollte, nun hab ich diesen Ratschlag angenommen und konkret nach einem kleineres Gerät gefragt, hab also dazu gelernt, meine Ansprüche angepaßt, Geräte im Elektronikmarkt angeschaut, das Wohnzimmer umgebaut für den neuen TV und nun wird es echt Zeit für das neue Gerät in den nächsten Wochen.

An konkrete Empfehlungen bei 40"-43" kann ich mich hier nicht erinnern. Native 100 Hz Panels scheiden wohl aus, weils sowas eher nicht unter 600 Euro gibt und weil ich sowieso keinen Unterschied sehe.
Wichtig wäre halt, daß ich ein möglichst gutes Gerät kaufe, es gibt ja einige Hersteller und Modelle in dieser Größe und Preislage, da ist es nicht leicht den Überklick zu behalten und meine Fragen sind doch berechtigt, ob ich z.B. ein oder mehrere Hersteller lieber meiden soll, oder anders herum, ob mir ein Hersteller oder Gerät empfohlen werden kann!


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, schwarz heizt sich in der Sonne stärker auf, ob das allerdings für den Fernseher eine wesentliche Rolle spielt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
> Mein jetziger Fernseher mit schwarzer Rückwand wurde neulich bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung durch den dünnen Vorhang an der Rückwand etwa 33°C warm, dabei war er ausgeschaltet, angemacht hätte ich ihn da nicht gerne bei.


Nimm mal deinen Aluhut wieder ab.
Woher weisst du, dass der Fernseher etwa 33°C warm war?


----------



## Blackout27 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Auch wenn es nicht zu deinen Vorstellungen passt was größe und Preis angeht aber wenn du wirklich etwas "vernünftiges" für die nächsten Jahre kaufen willst und großen Wert auf Bildqualität legst Kauf dir den OLED B8 für knapp das doppelte (1200€). Damit wirst du mehr als zufrieden sein und die zusätzlichen 600€ sind wirklich gut investiert. Der verbaute Alpha 7 Prozessor macht einen tollen Job und Dank Dolby Vision und der OLED Technik wirst du einen super Erlebnis haben, egal ob Filme Streaming, zocken oder co. 
Auf dein neues TV Regal passt er auch wunderbar und etwas Kino Feeling ist immer gut. Seitdem ich ebenfalls so ein OLED TV habe gehe ich kaum noch ins Kino weil es zuhause einfach deutlich besser aussieht. 

LG OLED55B8LLA 139 cm (55 Zoll) OLED Fernseher (Ultra HD, Twin Triple Tuner, Smart TV) Bot Check

Grüße


----------



## Tim1974 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nimm mal deinen Aluhut wieder ab.



Sowas hab ich garnicht! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Woher weisst du, dass der Fernseher etwa 33°C warm war?



Das sagt mir mein Infrarot-Thermometer und das ist erstaunlich genau.


----------



## DARPA (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mein jetziger Fernseher mit schwarzer Rückwand wurde neulich bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung durch den dünnen Vorhang an der Rückwand etwa 33°C warm, dabei war er ausgeschaltet, angemacht hätte ich ihn da nicht gerne bei.



Und jetzt kommt die Masterfrage: Wie hoch ist die normale Betriebstemperatur des Fernsehers?


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Genau das ist die Frage.
Und wie warm darf er maximal werden.
Aber mal ehrlich, 33°C ist nichts.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Im Betrieb wird er wärmer als 33°C an der Rückwand, zumindest an einigen Stellen, aber wenn das Gehäuse vorher schon mit 33°C oder mehr aufgeheizt ist, kann man sich leicht ausrechnen, daß er dann deutlich wärmer im Betrieb wird!


----------



## fipS09 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Zieh bloß nie in eine Dachgeschosswohnung, da ist 30°C Raumtemperatur im Sommer keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Venom89 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

In einem richtigen Sommer, braucht es dafür kein Dachgeschoss


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Betrieb wird er wärmer als 33°C an der Rückwand, zumindest an einigen Stellen, aber wenn das Gehäuse vorher schon mit 33°C oder mehr aufgeheizt ist, kann man sich leicht ausrechnen, daß er dann deutlich wärmer im Betrieb wird!


Beantwortet nicht die Frage.
Wie warm darf er werden?


----------



## keinnick (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Betrieb wird er wärmer als 33°C an der Rückwand, zumindest an einigen Stellen, aber wenn das Gehäuse vorher schon mit 33°C oder mehr aufgeheizt ist, kann man sich leicht ausrechnen, daß er dann deutlich wärmer im Betrieb wird!


Hast Du schon an eine Wasserkühlung gedacht?


----------



## Venom89 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Betrieb wird er wärmer als 33°C an der Rückwand, zumindest an einigen Stellen, aber wenn das Gehäuse vorher schon mit 33°C oder mehr aufgeheizt ist, kann man sich leicht ausrechnen, daß er dann deutlich wärmer im Betrieb wird!



Liegt das Gehäuse luftdicht an den Bauteilen an? NEIN.
Von daher ist es scheiß egal.
In der Wüste tragen die schwarze Gewänder. Denk mal darüber nach. 

Dein Leben muss verdammt anstrengend sein


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wie wäre es, einfach ein Rollo oder Plissee ins Fenster zu hängen?


----------



## Venom89 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Nein, zu einfach.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Man könnte einen Baum vorm Fenster pflanzen, bis zum Kauf ist das Thema dann erledigt.

Aber ich behaupte auch, dass es dem Fernseher nicht schaden wird. 
Maximal wird das Plastik auf der Rückseite über die Jahre heller.

Aktuell neigen Elektroniken auch dazu unter Hitze entsprechende Warnungen abzugeben oder abzuschalten, sollte es wirklich heiß her gehen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du schon an eine Wasserkühlung gedacht?



Das wäre tatsächlich mal eine Bastleridee.  Dann würde  die cpus nicht ständig runtertakten. Als Alternative bietet sich Flüssigmetall an aber dann hält der TV/Das Smartphone nur 2 Jahre.

Ich überlege seit Release des günstigen Oleds diese zu kaufen aber 1200€ sind mir für 55 Zoll immer noch zu viel, wenn man schon 75 Zoll normal für 1400€ bekommt. Außerdem ist in den günstigen Oleds ein schwächerer Prozessor als in den teureren Oleds verbaut.


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Liegt das Gehäuse luftdicht an den Bauteilen an? NEIN.
> Von daher ist es scheiß egal.
> In der Wüste tragen die schwarze Gewänder. Denk mal darüber nach.
> 
> Dein Leben muss verdammt anstrengend sein



Wobei man hier sagen muss dass diese Gewänder recht dick sind und die Hitze nicht so richtig durchkommt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hab ja für das Fenster schon 95% UV-dichte Folie gekauft, die ich bald anbringen werde, hoffe das bringt zusammen mit dem dünnen Vorhang noch etwas mehr Sonnenschutz, denn es geht nicht nur um den Fernseher, ich selbst hab es auch nicht gerne so heiß im Sommer im Raum.

Nun mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, es gibt duzende TVs zwischen ca. 330 und 500 Euro in 40-43", von Panasonic, Philips, Samsung, Sony, Grundig... gibt es einen Hersteller, den ich gleich erstmal raus nehmen sollte, weil die Geräte nicht so gut sind?
Es muß doch irgendwelche Fakten geben, die mir helfen in dieser Preisklasse das bestmögliche Gerät für meine Ansprüche zu kaufen!


----------



## Larsson92 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Mit Abstrichen dieser z.B.: Panasonic TX-40FXW654 ab €' '499 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Danke, aber in welchen Punkten ist der Panasonic denn besser als z.B. dieser hier, der über 160 Euro günstiger wäre:
Grundig 40 VLX 7810 BP ab €'*'336,75 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ?

Oder noch viel besser, der hier:
LG Electronics 43UK6300LLB ab €' '322 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland !
Hat angeblich sogar Direct-lit und Bluetooth!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke, aber in welchen Punkten ist der Panasonic denn besser als z.B. dieser hier, der über 160 Euro günstiger wäre:
> Grundig 40 VLX 7810 BP ab €'*'336,75 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ?
> 
> Oder noch viel besser, der hier:
> ...



Die haben beide ein 50hz Panel, sind also ungeeignet.


----------



## fipS09 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Die haben beide ein 50hz Panel, sind also ungeeignet.


Er sieht den Unterschied laut eigener Aussage nicht. Also eigentlich kann Tim einfach irgendwas kaufen


----------



## Tim1974 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Die haben beide ein 50hz Panel, sind also ungeeignet.



Haben die doch alle in der Preisklasse, bei dem Panasonic, den du verlinkt hast steht auch nichts von nativen 100 Hz dabei und interpoliert haben sie eh alle deutlich mehr...



fipS09 schrieb:


> Er sieht den Unterschied laut eigener Aussage nicht. Also eigentlich kann Tim einfach irgendwas kaufen



Ich hab gerade wieder "The First Avenger Civil War" auf meinem alten Samsung 32"er mit 50 Hz geschaut, da sind nun wirklich super schnelle Kampfszenen drinn und ich finde es ausreichend scharf. Klar,  könnte es schärfer sein, aber auf einem Gerät mit nativen 100 Hz würde ich wahrscheinlich auch keinen Unterschied bemerken. Hab es ja im Elektronikmarkt auch mal versucht zu vergleichen mit einem 50 Hz und einem 100 Hz Gerät direkt nebeneinander, ich dachte mal das eine wäre besser, dann das andere, letztendlich konnte ich keinen Vorteil bei 100 Hz bemerken und meine Freundin auch nicht.
Ist ja auch irgendwie nicht unlogisch, es schrieb doch hier mal jemand, daß eh nur mit 48 Hz gesendet wird, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke, aber in welchen Punkten ist der Panasonic denn besser als z.B. dieser hier, der über 160 Euro günstiger wäre:
> Grundig 40 VLX 7810 BP ab €'*'336,75 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ?


Wir haben dir vor zig Beiträgen erklärt, daß Grundig, Telefunken und Technisat nur noch Rümpel produzieren.

Panasonic hat das beste Menü, Samsung den besten Empfänger.
Dazwischen liegen LG, Philips und Sony.

Alles andere hat keine Langzeitqualität.

Der Panasonic ist sehr gut für das Geld.
Mehr bekommst Du erst mit OLED / QLED /MikroLED.

Gegen Sonnenlichteinfall hilft bei mir: Fensterjalousie.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade wieder "The First Avenger Civil War" auf meinem alten Samsung 32"er mit 50 Hz geschaut, da sind nun wirklich super schnelle Kampfszenen drinn und ich finde es ausreichend scharf. Klar,  könnte es schärfer sein, aber auf einem Gerät mit nativen 100 Hz würde ich wahrscheinlich auch keinen Unterschied bemerken. Hab es ja im Elektronikmarkt auch mal versucht zu vergleichen mit einem 50 Hz und einem 100 Hz Gerät direkt nebeneinander, ich dachte mal das eine wäre besser, dann das andere, letztendlich konnte ich keinen Vorteil bei 100 Hz bemerken und meine Freundin auch nicht.
> Ist ja auch irgendwie nicht unlogisch, es schrieb doch hier mal jemand, daß eh nur mit 48 Hz gesendet wird, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


Also wenn da nen Film oder nur ne Show lief, wird es generell sehr schwer da einen Unterschied auszumachen, also zwischen 50Hz und 100Hz Pannel.
Da musst du schon Sport am laufen haben, oder aber den PC dran und schnelle Shooter spielen.
Obwohl mir da gerade auffällt das man immer noch von 50 und 100Hz Pannel redet/schreibt, wobei doch die Pannel Nativ entweder 60 oder halt 120Hz machen.
(der Filter bei Geizhals ist halt altbacken)

Und dieser Interpolation Kram der bei GH angegeben wird, wird da gerne auch mit dem Bildquali-Index(oder wie man es auch gerne nenen möchte) verwechselt.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wir haben dir vor zig Beiträgen erklärt, daß Grundig, Telefunken und Technisat nur noch Rümpel produzieren.



Gut danke, das ist mal eine Aussage, die mir weiter hilft, also sind genannte Hersteller von meiner Liste nun gestrichen.  



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Panasonic hat das beste Menü, Samsung den besten Empfänger.
> Dazwischen liegen LG, Philips und Sony.



Ok, also wäre LG ein guter Mittelweg.

Der genannte Panasonic für rund 500 Euro, hat der nun native 100 Hz? Ich finde nirgends eine Aussage dazu!
Außerdem hätte der von mir vorgeschlagene LG 43UK6300LLB Direct-lit, ist das nicht ein großer Vorteil gegenüber Edge-lit? Vielleicht macht das mehr aus als 50 vs. 100 Hz?


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wenn du eh keinen Unterschied siehst, was willst du dann mit einem 100Hz Panel?


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

In dem Preisbereich kannst du letztendlich kaufen was du willst. Gut sind die alle nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Gut sind die alle nicht.


 Das stimmt so nicht.
Der Panasonic TX-40FXW654 *ist *ein guter TV in dem Preisbereich:
Datenblatt Fernseher Panasonic TX-40FXW654 - Prad.de,
Panasonic TX-40EXW734 (40-Zoll-UHD-TV)  Test - CHIP.

Wesentlich besser wird es nur mit OLED / QLED und viel mehr Geld.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht.
> Der Panasonic TX-40FXW654 *ist *ein guter TV in dem Preisbereich:
> Datenblatt Fernseher Panasonic TX-40FXW654 - Prad.de,
> Panasonic TX-40EXW734 (40-Zoll-UHD-TV)  Test - CHIP.
> ...



Chip.de ist das gleiche wie Bild.de. Stehen beide nicht für Qualität. Allein die Tatsache, dass bei beiden Seiten, selbstgünstige Fernseher mit den Wörtern ,,überragende Bildqualität" beschrieben werden, sollte doch zum Nachdenken anregen. Aber sonst sieht dieser ja ganz ok aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Chip.de ist das gleiche wie Bild.de. Stehen beide nicht für Qualität.


 Ist mir völlig Wurst.
Der TV ist gut in dem Preisbereich.

Wenn ich meinen TV-Kollegen im Großmarkt frage und der sagt: " Ein sehr gutes Gerät für das Geld", dann glaube ich das.

Und wenn man objektiv das Gerät betrachtet, dann ist das auch so.
Da kann man viele Geräte vergleichen und der Panasonic bietet viele Anschlüsse und gute Bildqualität.
Das können nicht viele Geräte bis 500.- EUR.

Du kannst mir gerne welche nennen.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Schön und gut, aber hat der Panasonic Bluetooth oder 100/120 Hz?
Dafür das er beides anscheinend nicht hat, finde ich ihn ziemlich teuer und der LG 43UK6300LLB bietet einfach mehr Features und ist deutlich günstiger, er hat angeblich sogar Direct-lit!


----------



## fipS09 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der W654 hat wohl auch nur 50/60hz.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Jepp, darum kauf ich entweder den von mir erwähnten LG, der hat eben Direct-Lit, was sicherlich ein größeren Vorteil darstellt als native 100 Hz und er ist schön günstig und hat Bluetooth, was mir sehr wichtig ist. Sollte ich bei dem Gerät was finden, was mir nicht gefällt, wirds halt wieder ein Samsung oder eventuell ein Sony.
Jedenfalls nicht größer als 43" und nicht teurer als etwa 450 Euro.


----------



## fipS09 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jepp, darum kauf ich entweder den von mir erwähnten LG, der hat eben Direct-Lit, was sicherlich ein größeren Vorteil darstellt als native 100 Hz und er ist schön günstig und hat Bluetooth, was mir sehr wichtig ist.


Kommt halt auf die eigenen Prioritäten an, ich persönlich würde 100hz mit einem guten Edge Lit einem 60hz TV vorziehen. Aber das ist wohl eine Frage der eigenen Wahrnehmung. Wenn du den Unterschied zwischen 50hz und 100hz eh nicht siehst, bringt dir das logischerweise auch keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das Direct-Lit gibt dir keinen Vorteil was die Hz angeht, das halt nur ne Art wie beleuchtet wird, mit unter hast du nen besseren Schwarzwert und dadurch auch höheren Kontrast.
Aber weil der LG ein IPS ist, wirst du da in Filmen mit Renstreifen oben und unten, oder vielen dunklen Szenen, nen schönes Grau erblicken wenn du den Film im Dunklen schaust.
Was auch noch dazu kommt ist die LED-Strucktur des LG's, da ist mal wieder RGBW angesagt, sprich so richtig UHD von den Pixeln ist das garnicht und bei nem 49" fällt das sogar auf,
weil dann hier und da einfach die Schärfe fehlt, wie das bei nem 43" ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Habe auch nur den Vergleich zwischen LG 49"mit 120Hz Pannel(RGBW) und Samsung 49"mit 60Hz Pannel, sowie 55"mit 120Hz Pannel, die Samsung TV's bieten halt nen Schwarzwert und Schärfe von nem anderen Stern.

Edit:
Nen Pana der 5er und 6er in 49" hatte ich auch schon da, also das Menü naja, die Fernbedienung schon ein Gaus und das Bild, hmm, hatte ihn wieder schneller verpackt als ausgepackt gehabt.
Bei den Teilen muss man schon oben ansetzen, sie sind nicht schlecht, aber dann wird es auch teuer, ich finde zu teuer für das gebotene, das können andere dann günstiger und in einigen Bereichen,
wie Sound und das BS, auch besser.


----------



## fipS09 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Habe auch nur den Vergleich zwischen LG 49"mit 120Hz Pannel und Samsung 49"mit 60Hz Pannel, sowie 55"mit 120Hz Pannel, die Samsung TV's bieten halt nen Schwarzwert und Schärfe von nem anderen Stern.


Generell finde ich ist für TVs VA die bessere Paneltechnik als IPS, es sei denn man ist auf die Blickwinkelstabilität angewiesen.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Panelart steht aber oft leider nicht dabei, beim LG halt schon und ich dachte IPS wäre ansich ein Vorteil.
VA ist vielleicht besser, aber haben das die Samsung-Geräte in meiner Preislage und Größe (bis ca. 450 Euro und bis 43")?


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

^^Ja, die Bank durchweg sind das eigtl. fast alles VA Panels, es gibt aber auch hier und dort paar Ausnahmen.

HIER eine Seite wo dann auch die Panelart steht, oben in der Suchleise mal so grob das Model eintippen, oder durchklicken,
gibt aber gerne Unterschiede zwischen EU und US Modellen.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jepp, darum kauf ich entweder den von mir erwähnten LG, der hat eben Direct-Lit, was sicherlich ein größeren Vorteil darstellt als native 100 Hz und er ist schön günstig und hat Bluetooth, was mir sehr wichtig ist. Sollte ich bei dem Gerät was finden, was mir nicht gefällt, wirds halt wieder ein Samsung oder eventuell ein Sony.
> Jedenfalls nicht größer als 43" und nicht teurer als etwa 450 Euro.



Auch wenn es eine dumme Frage ist aber warum willst du max. 450€ für solch eine langjährige Investition ausgeben? So wie es scheint hast du ja genügend Geld um dir ein deutlich besseres Produkt zu kaufen. 
Ich glaube du wirst mit solch ein ~400€ TV nicht glücklich werden. Habe gerade 30 min nach ein passendes Produkt für dich geschaut aber wirklich kein TV empfinde ich als empfehlenswert unter deinen Voraussetzungen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber hat der Panasonic Bluetooth oder 100/120 Hz?
> Dafür das er beides anscheinend nicht hat, finde ich ihn ziemlich teuer und der LG 43UK6300LLB bietet einfach mehr Features und ist deutlich günstiger, er hat angeblich sogar Direct-lit!


 Langsam  nervst Du.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dafür das er beides anscheinend nicht hat, finde ich ihn ziemlich teuer !


 Das Gerät hat mal weit über 600.- EUR gekostet und das nicht zu Unrecht.

Wenn er Dir nicht gefällt (hast Du ihn mal im Großmarkt angesehen?), dann nimm halt den LG.
Und von wegen bessere Ausstattung: der Panasonic hat USB3, weniger Stromaufnahme, einen Kopfhörerausgang, HDR10+, Unicable, ... .

Da Dir aber Fachmeinungen völlig egal sind und die Beratungsresistenz gegen Unendlich geht: ciao amigo.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wenn man bedenkt wieviel Zeit du bis jetzt mit der Suche nach einem billigen TV verschwendet hast und das mit einem Netto-Stundensatz von sagen wir mal 20€ multipliziert...
Du hattest einfach ein neues OLED Modell blind kaufen koennen ohne Gross nachzudenken, mit all der gesparten Zeit.... Denn Zeit ist tatsächlich nunmal Geld.

Mach es dir doch einfach selbst nicht so schwer, du beschäftigst dich mit unnützen Detailfragen die am Ende kaum eine Rolle spielen. 
Du musst mal ein Verhältnis zwischen Aufwand und Nutzen fuer dich finden, wirklich. 

Und es ist auch nicht böse gemeint wenn ich sage: Ich habe noch nie einen so unentschlossen Menschen hier im forum erlebt..... Das bremst dich doch ungemein im Leben aus.

Entscheidest du I'm Verhältnis auch so lange, ob du morgen ein wurst oder kaese brötchen isst?


----------



## Blackout27 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Den LG B87 in 55 Zoll gibt es gerade im Saturn versandkostenfrei für 1150€. Wenn man sich noch die Saturn Card holt (2min Anmeldung) spart man nochmals und kommt auf knapp 1000€ inkl. den Vorteilen der Saturn Card Blau. Besser geht es kaum zur Zeit. 

Bin persönlich gerade selbst am überlegen ob ich mir diesen fürs Schlafzimmer kaufen soll. Der Preis ist einfach zu gut auch wenn die Freundin meckern wird ^^


TV Weekend bei Saturn - z.B. LG OLED55B87 55" 4K UHD TV | LG 75UK6200 75" UHD TV fuer 1034,10€ | Sony HT-MT 500 2.1 Soundbar fuer 215,10€ - mydealz.de


----------



## Tim1974 (17. März 2019)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ja, die Bank durchweg sind das eigtl. fast alles VA Panels, es gibt aber auch hier und dort paar Ausnahmen.
> 
> HIER eine Seite wo dann auch die Panelart steht, oben in der Suchleise mal so grob das Model eintippen, oder durchklicken,
> gibt aber gerne Unterschiede zwischen EU und US Modellen.



Den Samsung UE43NU7449 hab ich da leider nicht finden können, nur ein ähnliches Gerät und da stand auch IPS dabei.
Macht denn das VA-Panel so einen großen Unterschied und hat IPS neben dem Blickwinkel keine Vorteile?



thehate91 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es eine dumme Frage ist aber warum willst du max. 450€ für solch eine langjährige Investition ausgeben? So wie es scheint hast du ja genügend Geld um dir ein deutlich besseres Produkt zu kaufen.
> Ich glaube du wirst mit solch ein ~400€ TV nicht glücklich werden. Habe gerade 30 min nach ein passendes Produkt für dich geschaut aber wirklich kein TV empfinde ich als empfehlenswert unter deinen Voraussetzungen.



Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, du hast schon in gewisser Weise recht, ich könnte auch mehr ausgeben, aber es widerstrebt mir halt, weil ich die letzten Jahre nicht wirklich viel fern gesehen habe und mit meinem 32" Samsung TV von 2013 für 279 Euro eigentlich die Jahre über sehr zufrieden war. Darum will ich jetzt nicht ein Gerät für über 1000 Euro kaufen, bei dem ich nachher vielleicht gar keinen Mehrwert bemerke.
Außerdem steht dieses Jahr noch ein komplett neuer PC an, überall kann und will ich nicht das Geld raushauen.

Jetzt mal was anderes, kann es sein das mein altes 32" TV-Gerät über native 100 Hz verfügt? 
Es handelt sich laut Etikett um einen Samsung UE32 F5570 ssxzg, demnach hat er 100 Hz CMR: Datenblatt zu Samsung UE32F5570 | Datenblaetter
Oder steht CMR für eine interpolierte Frequenz?

Das wäre für meine Kaufentscheidung wichtig zu erfahren, denn wenn ich immer mit nativen 100 Hz geschaut habe und zufrieden war, würde ich auch lieber vorsichtshalber doch wieder eine Gerät mit 100 Hz nehmen.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

CMR (Clear Motion Rate), Samsung - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Oder steht CMR für eine interpolierte Frequenz?.


Bist Du wirklich so faul, daß Du Google nicht füttern kannst?


----------



## Tim1974 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hatte es kurz nach dem posten hier vorhin doch selbst heraus gefunden, hätte mich auch sehr gewundert wenn ein <300 Euro TV von 2013 echte 100 Hz gehabt hätte.

Zum Thema Paneltechnik hab ich folgendes gefunden:
IPS oder VA-Panel: So entscheiden Sie richtig - CHIP

Sind also nur sehr wenig Vorteile für das VA-Panel.
Insbesondere die größere Hitzeempfindlichkeit des VAs schließt es für meine Anwendung nahe der Fensterfront Südseite eigentlich schon aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist mir völlig Wurst.
> Der TV ist gut in dem Preisbereich.
> 
> Wenn ich meinen TV-Kollegen im Großmarkt frage und der sagt: " Ein sehr gutes Gerät für das Geld", dann glaube ich das.
> ...



Ich wollte deine Aussage nicht in Frage stellen sondern nur hervorheben, dass Chip.de und Bild.de nicht unbedingt die vertrauenswürdigsten Seiten sind.


----------



## fipS09 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Paneltechnik hab ich folgendes gefunden:
> IPS oder VA-Panel: So entscheiden Sie richtig - CHIP
> 
> Sind also nur sehr wenig Vorteile für das VA-Panel.
> Insbesondere die größere Hitzeempfindlichkeit des VAs schließt es für meine Anwendung nahe der Fensterfront Südseite eigentlich schon aus.


Am besten eine vernünftige Seite statt Chip nehmen und das ganze auch auf TVs statt Monitore beziehen:
IPS vs VA: Comparing LCD types found in TVs - RTINGS.com

Ob das Panel mit der Rückseite zum Fenster knapp 60 Grad erreicht wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Auf jeden Fall ist es bei mir starken Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt, mal Kälte beim Lüften der unmittelbar daneben befindlichen Balkontür, mal Hitze im Sommer, dazu gelegendlich Sonneneinstrahlung, auch ein Grund warum ich da kein 1500 Euro TV hinstelle.

Was die Panels angeht, ich bin z.B. mit meinem IPS-Panel am PC sehr zufrieden und ich weiß garnicht, welchen Paneltyp mein bisheriger Fernseher hatte, vermutlich auch IPS.
Das mit dem Schwarzwert seh ich ein, das mit dem Kontrast könnte sogar noch ein gewichtigeres Argument sein, aber wenn man es nicht kennt und bisher zufrieden war, wird man es nicht merken. Außerdem hab ich bisher kein Gerät mit VA-Panel in meiner Preislage mit den von mir noch gewünschten Features gefunden. Der LG hätte zumindest Direct-Lit, vielleicht gleicht das ein Teil der IPS-Nachteile irgendwie wieder aus, denn es ist ja ein Feature, was sonst nur in der deutlich höheren Preisklasse anzutreffen ist.

Das hier: LG 43UK6300LLB: 2 Tests & Infos 2019 | Testsieger.de spricht auch dafür, daß es ein top Gerät in der Preisklasse zu sein scheint und mehr will ich nunmal nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Dann schau dir den TV an. Heute sogar im Angebot für 330€!
Auf dem Datenblatt gefällt mir der TV ganz gut und kann sogar Dolby Vision.

MEDION(R) LIFE(R) X14321 Smart-TV, 108cm (43") Ultra HD Display, HDR, Dolby Vision, PVR ready, Netflix, Bluetooth(R), DTS HD, HD Triple Tuner, CI+ | MEDION Online Shop

Gibt es auch direkt bei Amazon inkl. Rabatt 

MEDION X14321 108 cm (43 Zoll) UHD Fernseher (Smart-TV, 4K Ultra HD, Dolby Vision HDR, Triple Tuner, DVB-T2 HD, Netflix App, PVR, Bluetooth) MEDION X14321 108 cm UHD Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die RGBW Struktur des LG's wird aber mit nichts ausgeglichen und ist ein ordentlicher Nachteil.

HIER noch ein engl. Sprachiger Test von RTINGS.com zum UK6300 
(wenn ich mir da das Ergebnis zum Black Uniformity ansehe wird mir anders, genauso wenn dann 4k Material auf einmal schlechter aussieht wie HD)


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> RGBW


Keine Ahnung wie genau dieses Thema schon besprochen wurde, hab den Thread nicht komplett gelesen, nur gerade "RGBW" gesehen. 

Daher: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel

[evtl. hatte ich das hier im Thread auch schon mal verlinkt!?]


----------



## fipS09 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> (wenn ich mir da das Ergebnis zum Black Uniformity ansehe wird mir anders, genauso wenn dann 4k Material auf einmal schlechter aussieht wie HD)


Ach du schande, hier mal für alle Leute die sich den Test nicht ansehen wollen mal ein Vergleich zu einem billigen VA Panel das Samsung in seinem Einstiegsklassen TV verbaut.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Jegliche Beratung ist hier zwecklos:


> Das hier: LG 43UK6300LLB: 2 Tests & Infos 2019 | Testsieger.de spricht auch dafür, daß es ein top Gerät in der Preisklasse zu sein scheint und mehr will ich nunmal nicht ausgeben.


 Der TO ignoriert alle gegebenen Hinweise und möchte die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für umme.

An die mitlesenden Mods: Bitte schließen.


----------



## fipS09 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Stiftung Warentest kann man meiner Meinung nach in vielen Bereichen komplett ignorieren. Beispielsweise Matratzen Tests bei denen der Liegekomfort nur 35% (nagelt mich nicht genau drauf fest) ausmacht, dafür fließen dann so Dinge wie "Wie leicht lässt sich die Matratze wenden?" in die Wertung ein. Da wird teilweise komplett am Verbraucher vorbei getestet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Stiftung Warentest kann man meiner Meinung nach in vielen Bereichen komplett ignorieren.


Die Lachnummer Warenpest ... .


----------



## Tim1974 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Also ist der von mir favorisierter LG 43UK6300LLB einer dieser Geräte, die keine echte UHD-Auflösung haben, wo also Subpixel fehlen?
Es ist ja ein anderes Modell, als das in dem Link von INU.ID, von daher woher soll man wissen, welche Geräte das betriff?

Ich nehme auch gerne ein Gerät von Samsung, Preislage bis maximal 500 Euro, wenn es dafür folgende Features hat:
* "echtes" UHD
* VA-Panel
* USB-Recording und Timeshift
* Bluetooth
* 40-43" Diagonale

Bitte um die Nennung eines konkreten Modells, denn bei Geizhals steht nicht dabei, ob es ein IPS oder VA-Panel ist!


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Den hier: Samsung UE50NU7449UXZG 127 cm (50"), ist zwar 50" du kannst aber auch fast genauso viel für das 43" Model bezahlen, gibt's dann bei Alternate für 479€+Versand.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ok, ich mache selbst einen Alternativvorschlag: Samsung UE43NU7449 ab €'*'479 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  Hat der echtes UHD und ein VA-Panel mit deutlich besserem Kontrast und Schwarzwert als der LG?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es bei mir starken Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt, mal Kälte beim Lüften der unmittelbar daneben befindlichen Balkontür, mal Hitze im Sommer, dazu gelegendlich Sonneneinstrahlung, auch ein Grund warum ich da kein 1500 Euro TV hinstelle.



Deiner Argumentation folgend, leben Leute mit 1500€ TV's also in einer dunklen Klimakammer bei 15°C?

EMV diesmal auch kein Thema?

Wenn du ein "Top"-Gerät in einer für dich akzeptablen Preisklasse gefunden hast und auch nicht mehr bezahlen möchtest frag ich mich, was hier noch geklärt werden muss.
Technische Details die ein 5 Jähriger googlen kann? 

Hier aus dem von dir verlinkten Datenblatt zu deinem alten Fernseher und der Frage ob dort ein IPS Panel verbaut war:

ArrayDie neue F-Serie der Samsung Fernseher mit _*Plasma-Display*_, die Anfang 2013 in den Handel kam, bringt ein paar Neuerungen gegenüber den Vorjahresmodellen mit.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Tim schau mal über deinen Post, war wohl zur gleichen Zeit.


----------



## Larsson92 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, ich mache selbst einen Alternativvorschlag: Samsung UE43NU7449 ab €'*'479 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  Hat der echtes UHD und ein VA-Panel mit deutlich besserem Kontrast und Schwarzwert als der LG?



Wolltest Du nicht nen Dual/Triple Tuner?
Das hat dein Alternativvorschlag nicht, also ist es keine Alternative mehr.

Nochmal mein Vorschlag: Panasonic TX-40FXW654 ab €' '505,44 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Bluetooth Stick dran und du hast alles was du möchtest.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der verlinkte Samsung hat doch Tuner für Kanel, Satelit und DVBt, brauchen tu ich erstmal eh nur Kabel, also warum wird das nicht als Tripletuner bezeichnet?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Larsson92 : der Pana hat: Tuner 1x DVB-T/​-T2/​-C/​-S/​-S2 HEVC (H.265)

Tim1974:  der Samsung hat: Tuner 1x DVB-T/​-T2/​-C/​-S/​-S2 HEVC (H.265)

Was gibts da nicht und ist keine Alternative?


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit mÃ¶glichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also ist der von mir favorisierter LG 43UK6300LLB einer dieser Geräte, die keine echte UHD-Auflösung haben, wo also Subpixel fehlen?


42.5" LG 43UK6300LLB - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen

Da einfach mal etwas runter scrollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Geil wie mein Post #249 einfach ignoriert wird 

Für was habe ich mir eigentlich gestern die Zeit genommen und etwas passendes gesucht


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das solltest du doch mittlerweile von Tim kennen.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Geil wie mein Post #249 einfach ignoriert wird



Das hatte ich in der Tat überlesen, sorry. Hab nun extra nochmal zurück geblättert und es mir mal angeschaut.  

Aber eigentlich sieht es so aus, als sei die Entscheidung nun so gut wie gefallen, zugunsten des *Samsung UE43NU7449*, ist zwar nicht der günstigste, aber ich hatte schon 2 Samsung-TVs und beide waren nicht schlecht, Samsung ist Marktführer, baut VA-Panels in viele Geräte ein und hat einen top Support. Die Bedienung ist mir auch geläufig und das Gerät erfüllt alle meine Wünsche, abgesehen vom Preis, aber irgendwo muß man halt fast immer Kompromisse machen.

Gibts gegen den Samsung noch Einwände?


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Nein, bestellen und glücklich sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, bestellen und glücklich sein.



Ich hoffe das schreibst du nicht nur, damit der Thread so langsam ein Ende findet? 

Aber realistisch betrachtet glaube ich auch nicht, daß ich was besseres für rund 500 Euro finde mit all den gewünschten Features.
Das heißt zwar nicht, daß es ein Spitzenklassegerät ist, aber dennoch ein rundes Paket der gehobenen Einsteigerklasse.

P.S.: Was mich noch interessieren würde und was bisher unbeantwortet blieb, war die Frage über welchen Paneltyp denn nun mein alter 32" Samsung von 2013 verfügt, damit ich abschätzen kann, daß das neue Gerät hier keine schlechteren Eigenschaften aufweist und ein gewohnt gutes Bild liefert?


----------



## blautemple (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> P.S.: Was mich noch interessieren würde und was bisher unbeantwortet blieb, war die Frage über welchen Paneltyp denn nun mein alter 32" Samsung von 2013 verfügt, damit ich abschätzen kann, daß das neue Gerät hier keine schlechteren Eigenschaften aufweist und ein gewohnt gutes Bild liefert?



Das steht in Beitrag #259...


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Welchen hast du da genau noch mal?

Edit: Samsung UE32F5570

Hatte bestimmt nen PVA oder S-PVA Panel

Man das sagte einst die Stiftung darüber:


> „... Der Samsung schneidet in den Prüfungen zur Bildqualität  befriedigend ab. Fernsehsignale setzt er sowohl in SD als auch in HD gut  um. Der Samsung eignet sich für helle Umgebungen und zeigt beim Blick  direkt von vorn ein kontrastreiches Bild. Von der Seite betrachtet  brechen die Helligkeit und der Kontrast deutlich ein, doch der  Bildeindruck bleibt gut. Die Bewegtbilddarstellung überzeugt nicht:  Hochaufgelöste Filme ruckeln deutlich. ... Der Samsung klingt etwas  dumpf: dafür erhält er die Note befriedigend. ...“


Na dann kann es mit heutigen Geräten nur flüssiger werden.

Aber zum Vergleich aus meiner Sicht, ich hatte hier einen 46" Samsung UE46ES6340S, mit 3D Funktion, Shooterbrillen und nativem 100Hz Panel.
Selbst auf dem LG mit IPS(eigtl. sehr gute Farben, wenn stundenlang richtig eingestellt), der RGBW-Struktur und dem schlechten Schwarzwerten, war das Schwarz nicht schlechter als auf dem alten Samsung (aber auch nicht deutlich besser).
SD Material sieht irgendwie auf beiden gleich schlecht auf, da wird sich auch kaum was tun, mit Glück sieht soetwas auf einem klassischen kleinen FHD TV besser aus.
Ab 720p und aufwärts ist es dann kein Vergleich mehr zu dem alten Gerät.
Selbst der Samsung 6179 in 49" war von der Bewegung und Bewegungsschärfe, trotz 50/60Hz Panel nicht schlechter als der LG mit seinem 100/120Hz Panel.
Vom Schwarzwert und Kontrast möchte ich erst garnicht anfangen, da schwächeln halt die IPS Geräte gerne.

Ich kann nur sagen, falls es doch mal größer sein darf, ab 55" kann man sich dann so grob am Samungs NU8009 orientieren, für ca. 750€ nen solides Teil mit 120Hz Panel (kann auch WQHD bis 120Hz über HDMI).


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich habe zur Zeit den Samsung UE32F5570 von 2013.
Bin mit diesem eigentlich zufrieden, vom Bild her absolut, was mich daran stört und warum ich einen neuen will ist zum einen die Lahmheit, hat nur einen Dualcore und stürzt mit dem Browser im Internet dauernt ab, Smartfunktionen sind mir zu lahm, Mediatheken stürzen manchmal ab. Außerdem will ich einen größeres Bild und der Sprung von 32" auf 43" ist schon beeindruckend, wenn man etwa 2,30m drann sitzt. Außerdem möchte ich UHD um auch Youtube und Co. in enormer Qualität sehen zu können und Bluetooth für ein Soundsystem. 
Sprich, ich möchte keine Verschlechterung, in keinem Bereich zum jetzigen Gerät.

Leider konnte ich bisher nicht raus finden, welchen Paneltyp mein alter UE32F5570 hat, ich hab dazu schon fast eine Stunde gegoogelt, nirgends wird das erwähnt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Es wird schon eine Art von VA Panel technik in deinem alten TV drinn schlummern, mein alter hate halt ein S-PVA Panel.


----------



## blautemple (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich bisher nicht raus finden, welchen Paneltyp mein alter UE32F5570 hat, ich hab dazu schon fast eine Stunde gegoogelt, nirgends wird das erwähnt.



Was zum Geier hast du da in google eingegeben?
Hier das dritte Ergebnis: Datenblatt zu Samsung UE32F5570 | Datenblaetter

Ich habe übrigens einfach nur UE32F5570 eingegeben 

Edit: Achtung Spoiler, es ist ein Plasma Fernseher, wie auch schon in Beitrag #259 geschrieben wurde


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Edit: Achtung Spoiler, es ist ein Plasma Fernseher, wie auch schon in Beitrag #259 geschrieben wurde



Achso, also sowas: Plasmabildschirm – Wikipedia ?

Dann hab ich damals wohl noch eines der letzten Plasmageräte erwischt und hab deswegen das Bild als so gut empfunden und keine Bewegungsunschärfen bemerkt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wie kommt man darauf das es ein Plasma wäre?



> Samsung UE32F5570 81cm (32") *LED*-TV -Full-HD, Triple Tuner, 100Hz, WiFi...


Durchschnittlicher Verbrauch ~40W, ja ne einer der sparsamen, omg, auf Google pochern aber selbst nicht bedienen können -_-

HIER noch der Link zu Samsung selbst und siehe da, selbst da steht LED, man man so viel Plasma.

Und noch was, zur Übersicht:


> Die Samsung-Typenbezeichnung
> (1) *LE* steht bei Samsung für LCD-Fernseher, *UE* für LCD-Modelle mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und *PS* für Plasmas.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Achso, also sowas: Plasmabildschirm – Wikipedia ?
> 
> Dann hab ich damals wohl noch eines der letzten Plasmageräte erwischt und hab deswegen das Bild als so gut empfunden und keine Bewegungsunschärfen bemerkt?



Endlich mal ne gute Frage! Die möglichen Antworten sind vielfältig und werden dich umhauen.

- Gerät wurde nie eingeschalten und ohne Betrieb keine Unschärfe.
- Du könntest auch an einer seltenen Augenkrankheit leiden, welche sich die letzen Jahre rasant entwickelt hat.
- Der Hersteller hat per Fernzugriff deine Sitzposition und Abstand zum Gerät gescannt und entsprechend Bildeinstellungen vorgenommen.
- Die Sendungen und Beiträge waren damals langsamer.
- Du hast damals ein "High-End" Gerät gekauft.
- Die Bewegungsunschärfe wird nicht vom TV, sondern den körpereigenen Transmittern erzeugt.
- Die Welt dreht sich heute schneller, darum wird die Bewegungsunschärfe zunehmend zum Problem.
- Der Plasma hatte so einen hohen Energieverbrauch, dass es dir die Tränen aus den Augen trocknet -> geringere Unschärfe.

oder aber, deine subjektive Wahrnehmung eventuell nicht die Beste ist und Einbildung eine verlockende Abkürzung, wenn es zu komplex wird.

@Blechdesigner: Wohl wissend, dass du bereits den obigen Link ignoriert hast, ein neuer Versuch,  LINK.
Ich bereite schon mal einen weiteren Link vor. -.-*


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Da steht doch selbst, *PS *es geht nicht um die *F* Reihe, die halt nur das Baujahr betrifft.

*PS* steht halt für Plasma.

Und der Tim hat ein *UE*.

Edit:

HIER noch eine Übersicht von Samsung selbst, für die Bedeutung der Kürzel

Edit2: 
ich habe da nichts ignoriert, 
die Ignoranz liegt an anderer Stelle begraben, aber nich auf der meinen, sie liegt irgendwo zwischen Schnell, Unwissend und Ungenauigkeit.

Jetzt sage mal Tim ganz genau, welche Art von Panel-Typ in seinem alten TV verbaut ist?!


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ein High-End Panel, alles Andere wäre eine böse Unterstellung. Der Witz ist, wir können uns zwar darüber streiten ob dieses oder jenes Panel verbaut war aber der Tim offenbar weder das Eine, noch das Andere identifizieren könnte. Geht aber ja nur um ihn, der Rest der Anwesenden hier hat eh andere Probleme im Leben.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Laut Ausage von Tim hatte der alte TV um die 280€ gekostet gehabt, das spricht entweder für IPS(welches Samsung auch gerne in kleinere TV's verbaut) 
oder ein VA Panel, ob nun mit Edge oder Direct-Lit, ka, da wird auch mal gerne das eine oder das andere verwendet.
Eines ist es nicht, ein Plasma, denn das würde von vornherein die Bezeichnung verraten und diese sagt uns das es sich halt um einen LED-TV handelt.
Der Link zu Zambullo, verweißt nur auf die PS(Plasma) Reihe aus dem Jahre 2013(F) und dort gibt's oder gab es dann halt auch den 5570.

Wir müssen hier noch min. bis Seite 30 kommen, sonst befinden wir uns auch nicht im High-End Segment.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Hab mir die Seite nochmal intensiv angesehen. Es ist auch echt bescheuert geschrieben. unter den Kundenbewertungen hast ja diesen Rahmen, wo geschrieben steht "Die neue F-Serie der Samsung Fernseher mit *Plasma-Display*..."  unter der Überschrift "Reviews und Testberichte zum Modell *Samsung UE32F5570*" also Alles andere als eindeutig, zumal diese Serie auf den ersten Blick nur 1x Plasma Modell beinhaltet, aber gefühlte 20 LED Modelle. 

Nun gut, wieder was gelernt, geh ich eben wieder Plasma spenden, bis ich den ersten 50" Screen zusammen hab.  

Danke für die Aufklärung @ Blechdesigner


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Gerne  
Ist schon recht komisch auf der Seite gemacht, da muss man sich dann durch das Gekürzel von Samsung arbeiten.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ja, nun wißt ihr auch, warum ich mit Hilfe von Google oft nicht zum Ziel komme und hier im Forum nachfrage, aber ist ja beruhigend zu wissen, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, der damit Probleme hat. 

Samsung selbst hat mir auch nicht verraten, welcher Paneltyp in dem alten TV verbaut ist, vielleicht eine Geheimversion...?   

Ich hätte halt vor dem Kauf eines neuen Gerätes gerne gewußt, welche Gemeinsamkeiten es zum alten Gerät gibt und was sich alles ändern wird, nicht daß ich dann nachher enttäuscht bin.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hätte halt vor dem Kauf eines neuen Gerätes gerne gewußt, welche Gemeinsamkeiten es zum alten Gerät gibt und was sich alles ändern wird, nicht daß ich dann nachher enttäuscht bin.



Hast du doch so oder so nicht. Entweder im Laden vorführen lassen und entscheiden oder übers Netz bestellen und 2 Wochen testen.


----------



## Venom89 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, nun wißt ihr auch, warum ich mit Hilfe von Google oft nicht zum Ziel komme und hier im Forum nachfrage, aber ist ja beruhigend zu wissen, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, der damit Probleme hat.



Witzbold. In 99% der Fälle, war es einfach nur Faulheit. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> und Bluetooth für ein Soundsystem.



Welches "Soundsystem" möchtest du denn per Bluetooth anschließen?

Bluetooth ist da eher weniger sinnvoll, aufgrund der Verzögerung.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, nun wißt ihr auch, warum ich mit Hilfe von Google oft nicht zum Ziel komme und hier im Forum nachfrage, aber ist ja beruhigend zu wissen, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, der damit Probleme hat.
> Samsung selbst hat mir auch nicht verraten, welcher Paneltyp in dem alten TV verbaut ist, vielleicht eine Geheimversion...?
> 
> Ich hätte halt vor dem Kauf eines neuen Gerätes gerne gewußt, welche Gemeinsamkeiten es zum alten Gerät gibt und was sich alles ändern wird, nicht daß ich dann nachher enttäuscht bin.


Samsung UE32F5570 | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
So schwer bei Geizhals zu suchen.
Dann weisst du schon mal mehr.
Wenn du genau wissen willst was für ein Panel verbaut ist, musst du ihn aufschrauben und auf den Aufkleber vom Panel nachgucken.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Welches "Soundsystem" möchtest du denn per Bluetooth anschließen?
> 
> Bluetooth ist da eher weniger sinnvoll, aufgrund der Verzögerung.



Nix da, das ist High-End, Kupferkabel sind Mittelalter.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Mmmh ja, schön Bluetooth mit asynchronem Sound.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mmmh ja, schön Bluetooth mit asynchronem Sound.



Liegt im Zweifel an der schlechten Hardware des Fernsehers, bestimmt hilft da ein Quadcore. 

Genug^^ wir schweifen ab.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Nach 30 Seiten ist doch ein wenig OT ganz Ok.
Es zeigt neue interessante Möglichkeiten auf.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Gibt es denn im Bereich von Soundbars irgendeine "günstige" Variante, die eigentlich nur die intern verbauten Lautsprecher ersetzen sollen? Also  kein Heimkino oder besonderen Bass. Oder geht da unter 300€ nix, bzw. wäre die Kohle zu schade für?
Schnittstellen wie BT wären auch nicht notwendig, Musik vom Handy hab ich schon im Auto.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hab damals zum Fernseher eine dazu gekriegt, aber keine Plan welche das ist.
Ist zwar nicht super toll, aber für "normales" Fernsehen reicht es.


----------



## Venom89 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit mÃ¶glichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gibt es denn im Bereich von Soundbars irgendeine "günstige" Variante, die eigentlich nur die intern verbauten Lautsprecher ersetzen sollen? Also  kein Heimkino oder besonderen Bass. Oder geht da unter 300€ nix, bzw. wäre die Kohle zu schade für?
> Schnittstellen wie BT wären auch nicht notwendig, Musik vom Handy hab ich schon im Auto.



Ich würde da eher in ein Paar aktiv Lautsprecher investieren. Da hast du definitiv mehr von.

zB Edifier Studio R2000DB Bluetooth-Lautsprechersystem (120 Watt) mit Infrarot-Fernbedienung/optischem Eingang schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wenn ich jetzt sag, dass daneben bereits ein Edifier C2  2.1 System steht und ich nur zu faul bin jedes mal die Anlage von Hand zuzuschalten...

ich nenne es mal "Luxusproblem" ^^

Der Link ist aber einen Blick wert, kannte ich noch nicht, hab aber auch lange nix gesucht bei Lautsprechern, thx.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Witzbold. In 99% der Fälle, war es einfach nur Faulheit.



Ich hab zu vielen meiner Fragen vorher oder nebenbei gegoogelt und nicht die gewünschten Informationen bekommen.
Testberichte, die ich fand und verlinkt habe, wurden hier teils in der Luft zerrissen, also wie Hilfreich konnte mir Google bzw. die gefundenen Seiten bei der Fernseherwahl nun in diesem Fall sein? 
Im Endeffekt bin ich von meinem durch Eigenrecherche gefundenen LG-Fernseher durch die Aussagen hier im Thread wieder abgewichen und zum Samsung mit VA-Panel gewechselt, soviel zum Thema Beratungsresistenz! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Welches "Soundsystem" möchtest du denn per Bluetooth anschließen?



Zum einen Kopfhörer, zum anderen meinen JBL Charge 2, der in der Küche steht, dann kann ich nämlich z.B. Sportübertragungen kurzzeitig auch in der Küche beim Essen zumindest mittels Sound verfolgen und wenn es spannend wird wieder ins Wohnzimmer zum TV rennen. 
Außerdem wäre ein 5.1 System in Zukunft denkbar, die Dinger gibts ja immer günstiger im Angebot, z.B. von LG mit 4 schmalen hohen Standboxen, Subwoofer und Centerlautsprecher für wenige 100 Euro, wenn ich im Elektronikmarkt richtig gesehen habe.
Was mich da am meisten von abhält sind die ganzen Kabel, die kreuz und quer verlaufen müßten, würde das alles per Bluetooth gehen, wäre das eine echte Option für mich.

Z.B. finde ich den Sound in vielen Filmen grottig, die Effekte mörderisch laut und die Sprache verstehe ich an leisen Stellen einfach nicht, obwohl der Fernseher schon auf teils über 40 Lautstärke steht, hatte ich neulich gerade wieder, das ist dann doch sicher wegen 5.1 und dem fehlenden Centerlautsprecher, oder?



Venom89 schrieb:


> Bluetooth ist da eher weniger sinnvoll, aufgrund der Verzögerung.



Das wäre Mist, aber bei einem vernünftigen TV sollte sowas eigentlich nicht passieren, hoffe ich mal.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Samsung UE32F5570 | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
> So schwer bei Geizhals zu suchen.
> Dann weisst du schon mal mehr.
> Wenn du genau wissen willst was für ein Panel verbaut ist, musst du ihn aufschrauben und auf den Aufkleber vom Panel nachgucken.



Das ist eben das Problem, es findet sich nirgends eine Info zum Panel, nur LCD oder LED reicht mir nicht, ich will den Paneltyp wissen, da hilft mir Googeln bisher kein Stück weiter.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum einen Kopfhörer, zum anderen meinen JBL Charge 2, der in der Küche steht, dann kann ich nämlich z.B. Sportübertragungen kurzzeitig auch in der Küche beim Essen zumindest mittels Sound verfolgen und wenn es spannend wird wieder ins Wohnzimmer zum TV rennen.
> Außerdem wäre ein 5.1 System in Zukunft denkbar, die Dinger gibts ja immer günstiger im Angebot, z.B. von LG mit 4 schmalen hohen Standboxen, Subwoofer und Centerlautsprecher für wenige 100 Euro, wenn ich im Elektronikmarkt richtig gesehen habe.
> Was mich da am meisten von abhält sind die ganzen Kabel, die kreuz und quer verlaufen müßten, würde das alles per Bluetooth gehen, wäre das eine echte Option für mich.
> 
> Z.B. finde ich den Sound in vielen Filmen grottig, die Effekte mörderisch laut und die Sprache verstehe ich an leisen Stellen einfach nicht, obwohl der Fernseher schon auf teils über 40 Lautstärke steht, hatte ich neulich gerade wieder, das ist dann doch sicher wegen 5.1 und dem fehlenden Centerlautsprecher, oder?


Wenn du von der Küche wieder ins Wohnzimmer gehst, dann vergiss aber nicht den Charge mit zu nehemen, weil sontst bleibt der Sound in der Küche.

Also beim 5.1 wollen entweder die Kabel schon sauber verlegt werden, oder aber man nutzt was kabelloses für die Hinteren, aber Strom bleibt dann trotzdem irgendwo, bei dem "Kabellos".

Ich hatte früher auch ne 5.1 mit AV-Reciver, der Sub ist für die Wohnzimmergrößen in unserer Gegend einfach zu doll, ringsum paar kleine Rear Speaker und Center, haste nicht gesehen.

Hatte dann einfach den AV gegen etwas moderneres getauscht und einfach 2 grundsolide Reagallautsprecher, rechts u. links, aufgestellt.
Mit dem AV simuliere ich einfach ne Frontstage, kann dann einem zwar forhandenen aber stummen Centerspeaker, eine dB Erhöhung zuweisen, genauso wie den Frontspeakern.
Also ich kann das Soundfeld verschieben, damit hört es sich so mehr Frontal an was den Dialog angeht, obwohl da kein Lautsprecher ist.
Das reicht sogar für Kino Fealing, aber nicht so ganz, als wenn man unbedingt mittendrin sitzen mag.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Mit dem Bluetoothlautsprecher hast du schon recht, man hat dann immer nur an einer Stelle Sound oder muß den Lautsprecher mitnehmen, also doch keine so tolle Idee von mir. Würde eher für Bluetooth-Kopfhörer sprechen, die wollte ich mir sowieso irgendwann kaufen.

Als wie gut ist eigentlich der Sound des Samsung UE43NU7449 anzusehen, wenn man es mit dem JBL Charge 2 vergleicht?
Ist zwar ein seltsamer Vergleich, aber was wird einen saubereren Klang und besser verständliche Stimmen liefern?


----------



## Larsson92 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Gerade mal an meine Bose QuietComfort 35 II mit meinem Lenovo Thinpad T580 per Bluetooth verbunden und ein Youtube Video geschaut.
Die Lippenbewegungen zum Sound sind minimal asynchron, vielleicht wenige Millisekunden, aber das nervt schon unglaublich.
Ich rate dir zu 1000% davon ab Lautsprecher oder ein Headset per Bluetooth mit deinem TV zu verbinden. Das wird immer auffallen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Bluetooth macht bei reiner Musik Sinn.
Sobald aber ein Bild dazu kommt, ist es nie synchron. 
Wie schon mehrmals gesagt, nimm keine Bluetooth Lautsprecher. 

Wenn du wirklich wissen willst was für ein Panel dein Fernseher hat, dann musst ihn aufschrauben und nachgucken. 
Aber im Endeffekt ist das vollkommen egal.


----------



## Venom89 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre ein 5.1 System in Zukunft denkbar, die Dinger gibts ja immer günstiger im Angebot, z.B. von LG mit 4 schmalen hohen Standboxen, Subwoofer und Centerlautsprecher für wenige 100 Euro, wenn ich im Elektronikmarkt richtig gesehen habe.



Die Dinger taugen einfach mal null. Kannst du das Geld auch direkt wegschmeißen  



> Was mich da am meisten von abhält sind die ganzen Kabel, die kreuz und quer verlaufen müßten, würde das alles per Bluetooth gehen, wäre das eine echte Option für mich.



Die dünnen Kabel bekommt man schon vernünftig verlegt. Bluetooth ist wie schon gesagt, einfach nicht geeignet. 



> Z.B. finde ich den Sound in vielen Filmen grottig, die Effekte mörderisch laut und die Sprache verstehe ich an leisen Stellen einfach nicht, obwohl der Fernseher schon auf teils über 40 Lautstärke steht, hatte ich neulich gerade wieder, das ist dann doch sicher wegen 5.1 und dem fehlenden Centerlautsprecher, oder?



Das ist die gewollte Dynamik in Filmen, dass können 0815 TV Lautsprecher nunmal nicht sinnvoll wiedergeben. Da hilft eine vernünftige Dynamik Kompression. 



> Das wäre Mist, aber bei einem vernünftigen TV sollte sowas eigentlich nicht passieren, hoffe ich mal.



Das hat nichts mit der Implementierung zu tun, sondern mit der Technik selbst.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mit dem Bluetoothlautsprecher hast du schon recht, man hat dann immer nur an einer Stelle Sound oder muß den Lautsprecher mitnehmen, also doch keine so tolle Idee von mir. Würde eher für Bluetooth-Kopfhörer sprechen, die wollte ich mir sowieso irgendwann kaufen.



Da hast du jetzt aber einen Denkfehler.
Egal ob Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer, ein delay hast du bei beiden.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Gut ok, dann vergesse ich das mit dem Bluetoothkopfhörer zum Fernsehen erstmal wieder, frage mich aber, wie ich sonst einen normalen Kopfhörer an den neuen Fernseher anschließen soll, wenn er anscheinend keinen (Mini-)Klinkeanschluss mehr hat, oder hab ich den nur in der Produktbeschreibung übersehen?
43" Flat UHD TV NU7449 (2018) | UE43NU7449UXZG | Samsung Deutschland


----------



## Larsson92 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich sehe keine Klinke in der Produktbeschreibung. USB könnte funktionieren.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Klinke haben die Modelle leider nicht mehr und DTS können sie auch alle nicht, wurde auch gestrichen.

Ne Soundbar/AV-Receiver mit HDMI, was dann wiederum einen Klinken-Ausgang hat würde auch gehen.

Also ich habe mal Testweise meinen PulseX via Bluetooth an meinen NU8009 gekoppelt und ich sehe da im Dialog zur Mundbewegung nichts asynchrones


----------



## Larsson92 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Mein Vorschlag hat einen Klinkenstecker: Panasonic TX-40FXW654 ab €' '509 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich rate weiterhin ausdrücklich von der Benutzung von Bluetooth und Bild ab!


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Was ist denn bloß los mit deinem Pana? 
Für das Geld begommst halt schon nen 50" bei Samsung der alles kann was gewünscht ist.

Mit Bild meist du die Bild(Computer-Bild)?
Und was ist verkehrt an der Nutzung von Bluetooth?


----------



## Larsson92 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Was soll mit dem los sein? Das ist einfach ein gutes Gerät welches eine Alternative ist, da es z.B. einen Klinkenanschluss hat.
Der Samsung von Tim ist mit seinen 43" nicht viel größer.

Wahrscheinlich meine ich die Bild, genau.

Es liegt auf der Hand, dass die Verwendung von Bluetooth bei Filmen/Videos nicht optimal ist. Wenn man mit der Asynchronität leben kann, dann go for it.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Aslo den Charge vs. TV Speaker, dann kann man den Charge auch in die Ecke stellen, das macht keinen Sinn.

Wenn man Kino Sound zum Film haben möchte kommt man nicht um was anderes herum und da steht dann HDMI oder ein optischer Anschluss zu verfügung.

Und jetzt soll man also auf Diagonale verzichten, mehr bezahlen um nur einen Klinken Anschluss zu haben?

Tim möchte ja den 43", der kostet ~479€, der 50" davon kostet aber nur 499€inkl., also das ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber jetzt mal ehrlich, beim 43"
kommen noch Versandkosten dazu, zum Schluss sind das knappe 15€ mehr, für 7" mehr und zum Pana sind es dann 10" mehr für weniger.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich würde auch den 50" nehmen, bei gleichem Preis, nur sieht das schei..e bei mir aus, weil er dann seitlich so weit über den Fernsehtisch überragt und so viel Fensterfront verdeckt. Der Abstand zwischen mir und dem Fernseher wird etwa 2,30m betragen, da ist 43" schon wie Kinoleinwandgröße (wenn man dort nicht gerade ganz vorne sitzt).


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch den 50" nehmen, bei gleichem Preis, nur sieht das schei..e bei mir aus, weil er dann seitlich so weit über den Fernsehtisch überragt und so viel Fensterfront verdeckt. Der Abstand zwischen mir und dem Fernseher wird etwa 2,30m betragen, da ist 43" schon wie Kinoleinwandgröße (wenn man dort nicht gerade ganz vorne sitzt).



Auf 2,30m hab ich 55 Zoll und es ist mir noch zu klein 
Mythos Sitzabstand: Was stimmt wirklich?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Naja, SD Kontent ist aus 3m für mich noch gerade so erträglich(55"), für nen Film in HD oder gar UHD könnte es auch nen 75" sein.

Und drüber steht auch nix recht und links, sowas gehört an die Wand


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich sitze auch ca 2m von meinem 55" Fernseher entfernt, aber nach Kino sieht das nicht aus. Ideal wäre es für mich wenn das ganze Blickfeld mit Bild ausgefüllt ist, aber dafür bin ich zu arm


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

75 Zoll tvs gibts ab 1400€. Die sind nicht mehr so teuer. Aber ein Schnäppchen sind diese auch nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Bei solchen Riesenbildschirmen und nur wenig Abstand müßte ich ja den Kopf immer wieder bewegen um den gesamten Bildabschnitt voll erfassen zu können. 
Bei etwa 2,30m würden mir 32" reichen, da es die aber kaum noch mit gescheiter Ausstattung gibt nehm ich halt einen 43" und werde das Bild riesig empfinden...


----------



## fipS09 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Riesenbildschirmen und nur wenig Abstand müßte ich ja den Kopf immer wieder bewegen um den gesamten Bildabschnitt voll erfassen zu können.
> Bei etwa 2,30m würden mir 32" reichen, da es die aber kaum noch mit gescheiter Ausstattung gibt nehm ich halt einen 43" und werde das Bild riesig empfinden...



Verstehe das nicht falsch, das ist keine Kritik an deiner Entscheidung: Das empfindest du nach ein paar Wochen nicht mehr.
So hab ich auch gedacht als ich von 40" auf 55" aufgerüstet habe, aber man gewöhnt sich dermaßen schnell an die Größe. Die ersten zwei Wochen kam mir das Ding monströs vor, aber mittlerweile wirkt er schon fast zu klein. Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung


----------



## Tim1974 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Jedenfalls hab ich nicht vor mir den ganzen Raum mit einem riesigen TV zu verschandeln, in meinem Fall sogar noch die Fensterfront. 
Bei etwa 2,30m Abstand wenn man sich auf dem Sofa rücklehnt, ist 43" eine üppige Größe, etwa wie Kino wenn man hinten sitzt, schätze ich mal.


----------



## fipS09 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> etwa wie Kino wenn man hinten sitzt, schätze ich mal.


Kommt auf dein Kino an. Nur um dir einen Vergleich zu liefern hab ich mal die Paint Skills ausgepackt  Zahlen sind natürlich nicht 100%ig akkurat, der Abstand zwischen Leinwand und erster Sitzreihe ist nur geschätzt und ich hoffe ich habe keinen Denkfehler in der Rechnung, ist schon spät.

Edit: Die Frage hätte man vielleicht ein wenig schöner formulieren können, aber ich denke man versteht was gefragt ist, falls man den Gesprächsverlauf verfolgt hat


----------



## Blackout27 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Welcher TV wurde letztendlich gekauft und gibts schon Erfahrung zu dem Gerät?


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Jetzt hetz Tim doch nicht so.


----------



## Venom89 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hab ich nicht vor mir den ganzen Raum mit einem riesigen TV zu verschandeln,



Verschandeln? Sieht man sonst die schöne Raufaser nicht mehr? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> in meinem Fall sogar noch die Fensterfront.



Da gehört ein TV auch nicht hin. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei etwa 2,30m Abstand wenn man sich auf dem Sofa rücklehnt, ist 43" eine üppige Größe, etwa wie Kino wenn man hinten sitzt, schätze ich mal.



Jetzt ist 43 Zoll also "üppig" 

Vor kurzem war 55 Zoll zu klein. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 55"er wären zwar mit 100 Hz deutlich unter 1000 Euro zu haben, aber die sind mir nun zu klein, wo ich direkt daneben einen 65"er gesehen habe, die 10" machen schon einen sehr großen Unterschied.





Ich weiß ja nicht wann du zuletzt im Kino warst, aber das kommt wohl nicht ganz hin 




thehate91 schrieb:


> Welcher TV wurde letztendlich gekauft und gibts schon Erfahrung zu dem Gerät?



Der war gut.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Welcher TV wurde letztendlich gekauft und gibts schon Erfahrung zu dem Gerät?



Das wird sich die Tage jetzt wohl entscheiden und dann bestellt werden, eigentlich ist es schon entschieden, wird zu 95% der* Samsung UE43NU7449 * werden, ist einfach der beste Kompromiss für mich, hatte bisher zwei Samsung-Geräte und weiß so was auf mich zu kommt und werde wohl keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Verschandeln? Sieht man sonst die schöne Raufaser nicht mehr?



Ich hab den Raum halt jetzt umgebaut und finde die Aufteilung so viel besser, die Folge ist aber, daß der Fernseher vor der Fensterfront steht, dort sind auch Steckdosen und Kabelanschluss, paßt also gut so und da darf er dann halt nicht zu groß sein, würde sonst auch auf meiner TV-Bank seitlich zu doll überstehen. 40" würde bedeuten, daß der Rahmen des Fernsehers etwa bündig mit den Ecken der TV-Bank ist, bei 43" steht er pro Seite vielleicht ca. 3 cm über, das finde ich noch akzeptabel.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Da gehört ein TV auch nicht hin.



Das hättest du mal vor vielen Jahren dem Architekten oder der Firma sagen sollen, die den Kabelanschluss verlegt hat, der ist genau an der Außenwand direkt unterm Heizkörper, ebenso die Steckdosen.

So schlecht finde ich das jetzt nicht mehr, so kann man beim Fernsehen raus schauen, außerdem hilft ja der Vorhang und (bald auch) die Folie, die Sonneneinstrahlung etwas zu verringern und tagsüber, wenn die Sonne voll drauf steht schaue ich eh nie fern.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist 43 Zoll also "üppig"



Immer in Relation zum Sitzabstand, davor wären es etwa 3,5m gewesen, nun etwa 2,2-2,3m, das macht schon viel aus, selbst mein 32"er kommt mir so eigentlich groß genug vor.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wozu dann 43", wenn dir dein 32" anscheinend reicht?


----------



## Tim1974 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Weil mir zum einen die Rechenleistung der CPU zu lahm ist, ich möchte ja mit dem TV auch halbwegs vernünftig im Internet surfen können und weil ein etwas größeres Bild natürlich schon eine deutliche Verbesserung darstellt. Außerdem soll mein 32"er wo anders hin. Dazu kommt noch, daß ich auch beim TV Ultra-HD haben will.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das wird sich die Tage jetzt wohl entscheiden und dann bestellt werden, eigentlich ist es schon entschieden, wird zu 95% der* Samsung UE43NU7449 * werden, ist einfach der beste Kompromiss für mich, hatte bisher zwei Samsung-Geräte und weiß so was auf mich zu kommt und werde wohl keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.


Die Hardware von damals kann man schon garnicht mit der heutigen vergleichen und das Tizen(Betriebssystem) läuft rund und ist einfach zu bedienen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das hättest du mal vor vielen Jahren dem Architekten oder der Firma sagen sollen, die den Kabelanschluss verlegt hat, der ist genau an der Außenwand direkt unterm Heizkörper, ebenso die Steckdosen.


Ich habe nen kleinen Kabelschacht(1,5x1,5cm) auf 7/8m verlegen müssen, damit ich genau auf die gegenüberliegende Seite der Wand komme, denn ich wollte es nicht so, wo sonst die Anbauwand ihren Platz finden sollte.


----------



## Blackout27 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das wird sich die Tage jetzt wohl entscheiden und dann bestellt werden, eigentlich ist es schon entschieden, wird zu 95% der* Samsung UE43NU7449 * werden, ist einfach der beste Kompromiss für mich, hatte bisher zwei Samsung-Geräte und weiß so was auf mich zu kommt und werde wohl keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.



Hier noch ein Artikel bzgl. Datensammlung der Nutzer. Kannst dich darüber auch mal belesen da das Thema Datensammlung immer wichtiger wird in der heutigen Zeit. 

Samsung-Smart-TV: Keine Sicherheit vor Datenlecks | eBlocker

Ob einen dieses Thema interessiert sei mal dahin gestellt aber als Info für den zukünftigen Kauf evtl. interessant für dich.
Ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen etwas mehr beschäftigt und war entsetzt welche Daten zum Beispiel Google über mich über all die Jahre gesammelt hat.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wow ein Artikel(2016?) der in Eigenwerbung unterwegs ist, ist sicher auch sehr vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der Artikel ist von 2018 und es gibt noch mehr Lektüre zu dem Thema. 
Samsung ist auch nicht der einzige Hersteller bzgl. Datenschutz Bestimmung und Sammlung. 

Habe den Artikel gewählt weil das Thema dort kurz und knapp mit Belegen dargestellt wurde. Natürlich mit Eigenwerbung zum eigenen Produkt aber das mindert ja nicht den Inhalt.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich hab den Samsung nun gekauft und schon in Betrieb, ist ein echt super Gerät und für nichtmal 500 Euro echt ein Kracher.
Die Sprachsteuerung ist super, die Verarbeitung von Gerät und Fernbedienung ebenfalls. 
Die Einrichtung ist kinderleich und alle Programme sind in Sekunden drinn und gleich gut sortiert und über Sprachsteuerung erreichbar.

Ich war echt derartig begeistert, daß ich gleich das Gefühl hatte ein Highend-Gerät vor mir zu haben.
Es ist ja eigentlich fast schon ein PC mit tollem großen Bildschirm drann.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wart noch 2 Tage, dann hast du die Mängel alle gefunden, nicht dass hier jemand frühzeitig zu macht....


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

^^Welche Mängel denn?
(wenn das Gerät Mängel aufweißt, dann wäre es ja ein Defekt, bzw. defektes Gerät)

Edit:
Ich habe jetzt den 5ten NU8009 hier, ich wollte ihn unbedingt, Nr.4 hatte leider einen Defekt am Tuner nach 4Monaten(kommt wohl sehr selten vor), MM hat ihn getauscht,
Amazon hat es mit Nr1-3 nicht hinbekommen mir ein Mangelfreies Gerät zu schicken.
(wie auch, wenn eine Post-Dame ein 20Kg+ Gerät durch die Gegen schleppen soll und das ding nur in der OVP auf Reisen geht -_-)


----------



## -Shorty- (29. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

"Möglicherweise" kommt der Sound über Bluetooth verzögert, nur so zum Beispiel.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wart noch 2 Tage, dann hast du die Mängel alle gefunden, nicht dass hier jemand frühzeitig zu macht....



Danke für die Mißgunst... 

Es gibt keine Anzeichen für einen Defekt, hab das Gerät auch vorsichtshalber selbst abgeholt.

Bluetooth war an meinem JBL Charge 2 leicht verzögert, aber nicht wirklich störend.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke für die Mißgunst...




Ich bin nur realistisch.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Anzeichen für einen Defekt, hab das Gerät auch vorsichtshalber selbst abgeholt.


Das Gerät ist vorher bereits einmal um die Erde gereist, da sind die letzten Meter nur so "semi"-wichtig.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bluetooth war an meinem JBL Charge 2 leicht verzögert, aber nicht wirklich störend.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das Gerät ist vorher bereits einmal um die Erde gereist, da sind die letzten Meter nur so "semi"-wichtig.



Dann ist es aber kein gerätespezifisches Problem und kann bei jedem Gerät, jeden Hertellers auftreten und dafür hat man Garantie.

Letztendlich ist die Funktionalität in Verbindung mit der Spachsteuerung (auf Deutsch!) bei meinem Samsung UE43NU7449 so überragend gut, daß ich eh kein anderes Gerät gekauft hätte, außer das wäre da ebenbürdig.


----------



## Blackout27 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wie sieht es mit der Ausleuchtung vom Panel aus und die Verteilung der Dimming Zonen? Kannst du evtl. ein kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hier posten? 
Meine Eltern suchen ebenfalls ein 43 Zoll Gerät und gerade was Verarbeitung, Panel Qualität, Material und co betrifft wäre es ganz hilfreich, gern auch mit 1-2 Fotos wie das gute Stück in Aktion aussieht  

Grüße


----------



## Tim1974 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

So viel hab ich damit noch nicht fern gesehen und leider auch nicht-HD-Material. Das Bild kommt mir beim normalen fernsehen gut vor, ein leichtes Bildrauschen meine ich aber hier und da mal bemerkt zu haben, ist vermutlich aber völlig normal für ein UHD-Panel und SD-TV-Signal oder maximal 720p-Signal, außerdem auch abhängig davon wie gut aufgenommen wurde. Jedenfalls nichts was mich bisher stört, aber sehr viel was mich begeistert, wie die unglaubliche Fernbedienung, als hätte sie versehentlich die eines Highend-Modells beigelegt, komplett aus Metall (bei den Tasten bin ich aber nicht sicher), richtig edel das Teil, dann die phänomenale Sprachsteuerung, die super einfache Einrichtung und die hochwertige Verarbeitung des Gerätes gemessen am Preis.
Allerdings ist mir auch aufgefallen, wenn ich im Stehen mal fernsehe (das Gerät steht bei mir sehr tief), merke ich eine deutliche Farbveränderung, was aber normal sein wird, seitlich ist mir das bisher nicht so deutlich aufgefallen, ist aber alles nicht praxisrelevant, weil man ja zum Fernsehen meist  gerade oder leicht schräg davor sitzt und ich wollte ja kein IPS, weil mir hier davon abgeraten wurde und mir ein guter Schwarzwert und Kontrast wichtig ist.

Müßte ich das Gerät bewerten würde ich insgesamt 9 von 10 Punkten vergeben:
Fernbedienung: 10
Spachsteuerung: 9
Preis-/Leistung: 10
Bild: 9
Verarbeitung TV-Gerät: 8
Einrichtung (Assistent): 10


----------



## Blackout27 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich behalte ihn mal im Auge. Leider findet man im Internet nicht sehr viele Berichte über den TV. Wie gut ist der Schwarzwert genau bzw. wie viele Dimmingzonen hat der TV (finde dazu nichts)?
Ein Manko ist in meinen Augen, dass der TV (wie alle Samsung Modelle) kein Dolby Vision kann aber das wäre verschmerzbar bei meinen Eltern. Kannst du auch etwas zur Gamingtauglichkeit sagen? Mein Vater spielt am TV vorwiegend auf der PS4 und Nintendo Switch. 

Danke für den Ersteindruck


----------



## Tim1974 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Gut, also zu den Dimmingzonen kann ich bisher leider nichts sagen, allgemein ist die Einstufung und Bewertung der Bildqualität auch bis zu einem bestimmten Grad etwas subjektives und auch abhängig vom Aufstellort (Lichtverhältnisse) und den Medien, die auf dem TV wiedergegeben werden.
Ich will mir die Tage mal "Batman begins" auf Bluray auf dem neuen TV anschauen, da sind viele düstere Szenen drinn, hier sollte das (wahrscheinlich verbaute) VA-Panel mit Schwarzwert und Kontrast brillieren.

Was mir am besten an den TV gefällt ist, daß extrem runde Gesamtpaket fürs Geld, es wirkt alles sehr ausgereift, durchdacht, optimiert und solide, sowas beeindruckt mich immer, erstrecht wenn es schon in der unteren Preisklasse eines Herstellers der Fall ist. Hier zeigt sich wohl, daß Samsung seit einigen Jahren mit Abstand Markführer bei den Smart-TV-Geräten ist.
Sie bieten halt ein tolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und setzen damit auf langfristige Kundenbindung, bei mir haben sie das jedenfalls geschafft. 

Gespielt habe ich noch nicht am neuen TV, hab eine XBox360, die hab ich noch nicht angeschlossen und reizt mich auch nicht wirklich, weil ich erstens nur 2-3 Spiele habe und diese mir zweitens keinerlei Spaß machen mit dem Gamepad der Konsole.
Aber ich hab noch keine Bewegungsunschärfen oder ähnliches wahrgenommen, wenn es das ist was du wissen wolltest?

Es macht einfach nur unheimlich viel Spaß, die edle Metallfernbedienung in der Hand zu halten und das Gerät mittels Spache zu steuern, das geht bis hin zum Webbrowser und der Suche bei Google, fast alles wird gut erkannt und es geht dadurch kaum langsamer als am PC, ist einfach faszinierend und man kann das Gerät so sehr interaktiv nutzen.

Wichtig finde ich aber zu erwähnen, das leider einige Samsung-Geräte in dieser Preisklasse keine USB-Aufnahme mehr bieten, das war auch der Grund, warum ich anfangs eher Richtung Sony oder LG tendierte, aber zum Glück hab ich dann mit Hilfe von Geizhals doch noch den *UE43NU7449* von Samsung gefunden, der es dann geworden ist und der aufnehmen kann.
Ich schaue nämlich abgesehen von Live-Sport fast nur Aufzeichnungen, weil ich darin die Werbung vorspulen kann und wenn ich was nicht verstanden habe, kann ich einfach zurück spulen und nochmal schauen, wenn mir ein Film gut gefällt behalte ich ihn eine Weile auf dem USB-Stick und schaue ihn mir öfter an.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

wie wertest du dann einen oberklasse TV vom bild her? 15 von 10? 

Ne, ist ja gut wenn du so zufrieden bist, freut mich. Man muss aber auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen


----------



## Tim1974 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Was man nicht kennt, kann man auch nicht vermissen, insofern wenn ich kein besseres Bild kenne, bin ich so voll zufrieden und im Elektronikmarkt hab ich schon teure und preiswerte Geräte verglichen, auch 50 und 100 Hz und keinerlei Unterschied bemerkt, mal dachte ich das eine wäre besser, dann wieder das andere, ebenso meine Freundin.
Das es bei 4K-Bluray und einem Zuschauer, der weiß worauf er achten muß Unterschiede geben mag, will ich nicht bezweifeln, aber riesig werden dieser vermutlich nicht sein und den doppelten oder dreifachen Preis meiner Ansicht nach nicht ansatzweise rechtfertigen, aber das muß jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> So viel hab ich damit noch nicht fern gesehen und leider auch nicht-HD-Material.



Spar dir die BlueRay 4K Wertung einfach...


----------



## Blackout27 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich habe den Samsung mal für meine Eltern bestellt. Bin gespannt und werde ihn Dienstag / Mittwoch mal testen. 43 Zoll sind perfekt und da mein Vater kein Wert auf Dolby Vision legt passt das soweit.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Dolby Vision brauchst in der Preisklasse eh nicht, weil der TV HDR nicht sinnvoll darstellen kann


----------



## Blackout27 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

TV kommt heute an 
Werde dann morgen in aller Ausführlichkeit den TV testen. Bin gespannt was man von einem 400€ Gerät alles zu bieten bekommt.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Du wirst dich sicher wundern wie gut der ist und ihn letztendlich am liebsten selbst behalten wollen! 

Ich bin auf den Test gespannt, vorallem weil du wohl mehr Ahnung davon hast als ich und ich vielleicht einiges interessantes dadurch erfahre.

Was ich selbst in der Zwischenzeit festgestellt habe ist, das die tolle Sprachsteuerung nicht immer so toll funktioniert, z.B. sage ich "N24" und er versteht fast immer "In 24" und findet den Sender dadurch nie, ist aber der einzige Sendername, bei dem mir bisher solche Probleme mit der Sprachsteuerung aufgefallen sind, es gab aber auch beim Googlen schon einige Wörter, die er trotz mehrfacher deutlicher Aussprache einfach immer falsch verstanden hat.
Im normalen Betrieb aber ist die Sprachsteuerung schon sehr gut und vielleicht kommt ja über die Jahre noch das eine oder andere Update, was sie weiter verbessert.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

*Fazit zum Samsung UE43NU7449*

Was bekommt man für 399€? Diese Frage habe ich mir heute gestellt als ich den TV bei meinen Eltern ausgepackt und angeschlossen habe. 
Der TV ist für diese Preisklasse ordentlich verarbeitet ohne größeren Schwächen oder Highlights. Die Fernbedienung ist wirklich für diesen Preisbereich super, tolle Verarbeitung, schlichter Aufbau der Tasten und eine gute Größe. Als Panel kommt ein IPS, Edge LED, 8bit+ FRC + 60 Hz zum Einsatz doch dazu später mehr. Die Ersteinrichtung und die Menüführung gefallen mir sehr gut und lassen kaum Platz für Kritik. Alle gängigen Apps werden unterstützt und funktionieren ohne größere Denkpausen. Die Sprachsteuerung funktionierte bis auf einige kleinere Aussetzer auch ganz solide, wird aber wohl in dem Haushalt meiner Eltern kaum/nicht genutzt. Der Programmwechsel geht zügig, die TV Einstellungen (HDMI Ausgang) ebenfalls.
Kommen wir nun zum wichtigsten Punkt, dem Display. Wie bereits geschrieben kommt ein IPS Panel (8bit+ FRC) zum Einsatz ohne Local Dimming oder co. Für den Kaufpreis kann man solche Merkmale natürlich nicht erwarten. In der Praxis präsentiert der TV (Keine Lichthöfe / Backlight Bleeding) ein ausreichendes Bild, für den Kaufpreis von 399€ ein sehr gutes Bild. Die Farben werden gut dargestellt, der Schwarzwert ist befriedigend aber im Alltag für die gängigen alltäglichen Sender und Apps okay. Natürlich werden Geräte in höheren Preisbereichen nicht erreicht und ggü. meinen OLED TV werden die o.g. Schwächen nochmals verstärkt. HDR10 (+) kann der TV ausgeben wenn auch etwas leuchtschwach. Im Klartext bin ich vom Panel für den Preis absolut zufrieden und man kann wirklich nicht meckern. HD Sender und Games in 1080p werden gut skaliert, SD Sender sehen grottig aus. Natürlich wurde der TV auch von meinen Vater und mir ausgiebig zum Zocken verwendet. Wir haben ein paar Runden Mario Kart 8 Deluxe auf der Switch , uns in Bloodborne auf der PS4 durch geschnetzelt und sind zum Schluss in Red Dead Redemption 2 auf der PS4 durch die Gegend gelaufen. Der TV hatte keinen spürbaren Input Lag und das Bild wurde ordentlich wiedergegeben ohne Bildaussetzer oder Ruckler.


Insgesamt bin ich vom Ersteindruck ganz zufrieden und sollte der TV nicht in den nächsten Tagen den Geist aufgeben, wird der TV behalten. Ganz so gut kann ich den TV aber nicht bewerten wie Tim, da man natürlich im Bild und in den TV Einstellungen (Zwischenbildberechnung und co.) Abstriche eingehen muss für 399€ bzw. etwas mehr wenn der TV nicht im Angebot ist (470€).
Ich würde dem TV *7 von 10 Punkten* geben. 

Grüße


----------



## Tim1974 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Guter Test, im wesentlichen ein ähnliches Ergebnis wie ich es mir auch gedacht habe.

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich bei Youtube mal 4K UHD 60 fps Videos laufen lassen und mußte dabei leider heftiges Ruckeln feststellen, das ist so kein Vergnügen, aber normale 4K UHD Videos mit 30 fps laufen schön flüssig ohne merkliches Ruckeln. Beim Fernsehen oder normalem HD habe ich bisher auch kein Ruckeln bemerkt.
Kann mir jemand erklären woran das Ruckeln bei 60 fps in 4K liegt? 
Ist es ein Problem der CPU beim decodieren der großen Datenmengen oder liegt es am Panel selbst?
Ich hab nämlich eben das gleiche 60 fps UHD Video auch mal an meinem Ryzen-PC laufen lassen, angeschlossen ist ein UHD Monitor von LG und auch hier ruckelt es genauso wie am TV, liegt das also an den in beiden fällen nicht vorhandenen 100 Hz?

Was mich aber am meisten wundert, das der Samsung angeblich ein IPS-Panel haben soll, wie hast du das heraus bekommen?


----------



## Blackout27 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Gerade wieder im Angebot für 399€


Samsung UE-43NU7449, LED-Fernseher schwarz'/'silber, Triple Tuner, HDMI, PVR, SmartTV

Hier die Eckdaten der Baureihe:

42.5" Samsung UE43NU7470 - Specifications

Man liest aber auch hier und dort das es ein VA Panel sein soll. 
Ist letztlich auch egal ob VA oder IPS da die Farbdarstellung für den Preis in Ordnung geht 


@Tim

Liegt vielleicht einfach an deinem Internet? Bei mir hat gestern nichts geruckelt (LAN Anschluss).
Wegen VA oder IPS, schau mal wie das Panel reagiert und gib bescheid. Ich bin erst wieder nächste Woche Freitag bei meinen Eltern



"Wird ein VA-Panel berührt, reagiert es wesentlich stärker auf die Störung und flackert, was in der Regel nicht gewünscht ist. Streichen Sie mit Ihrem Finger über das VA-Panel, können Sie kurzzeitig eine Linie ziehen, beim IPS-Panel ist das im optimalen Fall gar nicht möglich."


----------



## Tim1974 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das Angebot steht aber nicht bei Geizhals drinn, außerdem finde ich bei Alternate nichts über Lieferkosten.

Was die Modellspezifikationen angeht, in dem Link ist vom 7470 die rede, nicht aber vom 7449, sicher das die identisch sind was das Panel betrifft?


----------



## Blackout27 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Angebot steht aber nicht bei Geizhals drinn, außerdem finde ich bei Alternate nichts über Lieferkosten.
> 
> Was die Modellspezifikationen angeht, in dem Link ist vom 7470 die rede, nicht aber vom 7449, sicher das die identisch sind was das Panel betrifft?



Die Information über Versandkosten bekommst du auch alleine raus 
Laut meiner Recherche soll die Modellreihe dieses Panel besitzen. Ob nun VA oder IPS ist mir egal für den Preis ansonsten mal den Test machen den ich oben Zitiert habe oder einfach Samsung anschreiben 

(P.S. einfach mal bei Alternate über Gast Account bestellen und schauen was man für die Versandkosten bezahlen soll. Kleiner Tipp es handelt sich um eine gerade Zahl)


----------



## Tim1974 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Laut meiner Recherche soll die Modellreihe dieses Panel besitzen. Ob nun VA oder IPS ist mir egal für den Preis ansonsten mal den Test machen den ich oben Zitiert habe oder einfach Samsung anschreiben



Ich hab Samsung schon dazu angeschrieben, aber keine Information bekommen, ob es sich um ein VA-Panel handelt.
Darum war ich ja so erstaunt, das du zu wissen meintest, daß es ein IPS sei, ich hab den Fernseher ja zumindest in der Annahme gekauft, das er ein VA-Panel hat, weil hier jemand meinte, Samsung würde angeblich hauptsächlich VAs verbauen.
Aber letztendlich kann ich es eh nicht ändern und IPS hat auch wieder Vorteile, dafür andere Nachteile, solange man mit dem Gerät insgesamt zufrieden ist, kann es einem ja wurscht sein.

Was du auch angesprochen hattest, das trotz Edge-Lit eine gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung erzielt wird und es keine Lichthöfe gibt, das deckt sich auch mit meiner Wahrnehmung, also war es in jeden fall ein guter Kauf, auch wenn ich 480 Euro bezahlt habe.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ob IPS oder VA erkennt man ja sehr schnell am Blickwinkel, aber wenn man zufrieden ist, ist es doch egal welche Technik jetzt drin steckt. Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass durch die Edge-Beleuchtung ohnehin kein wirklich gutes, tiefes schwarz erreicht werden kann und VA die Vorteile dahingehend dann nicht zeigen kann. Dann nehme ich lieber die IPS-Vorteile


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Das wichtigste ist, dass du mit dem Bild und den Funktionen zufrieden bist.

Im Prinzip ist alles andere sowieso irrelevant.

Viel spass mit dem TV und ich bin echt froh dass du am Ende doch noch eine Entscheidung treffen konntest


----------



## Narbennarr (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Bei Tim bin ich immer froh, dass es hier nur unwichtige Dinge wie n Kühler oder ne Glotze geht. Man stelle sich vor was passiert wenn er wirklich wichtige Entscheidungen treffen muss. Das sprengt ja jede Forendatenbank!


----------



## Tim1974 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Also was den Blickwinkel angeht, wenn ich etwa einen Meter vom TV entfernt stehe, sehen die Farben gegenüber dem Sitzen sehr verändert aus, spricht das nicht eher für VA als für IPS?
Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht, warum es keine verlässlichen Angaben dazu gibt, welche Panelart verbaut ist? 

Ich hab gestern Abend mal testweise die düstersten Szenen aus "Batman Begins" auf Bluray gesehen, dabei mal die Zimmerbeleuchtung ausgeschaltet, also schwarz sieht schon wie schwarz aus, könnte aber natürlich noch dunkler sein, allerdings ist es immer die Frage, ob man dann überhaupt noch alles gut erkennen kann und wie es realistisch wirkt. Sah jedenfalls schon sehr gut aus und ich hab sogar bei Bild mal von "Standard" auf "Film" gewechselt, was auch nochmal für eine Veränderung sorgt.

Zufrieden bin ich auf jeden Fall und die Entscheidung konnte ich dann letztendlich auch nur so schnell treffen, weil ich eben in der unteren mittleren Preisklasse gekauft habe, hätte ich wirklich ein Gerät der Spitzenklasse oder Highend kaufen wollen, was dann auch ein vielfaches gekostet hätte, wäre es viel schwieriger für mich gewesen mich zu entscheiden.

Trotzdem wäre ich sehr froh, wenn hier jemand herausfinden würde, ob mein neues TV nun ein IPS- oder VA-Panel hat, einfach aus Interesse an der Technik und weil ich mir bei IPS doch noch weniger Sorgen bezüglich Umgebungstemperatur des Gerätes machen würde, steht ja schließlich ziemlich in der Sonne am Fenster, wenn auch etwas abgemildert durch Folie und dünnen Vorhang.


----------



## Krolgosh (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Hast du den Livechat auf der Samsungseite schon einmal versucht wenn es dich so sehr interessiert? 
Ich denke da kann einem recht unkompliziert geholfen werden.


----------



## Venom89 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht, warum es keine verlässlichen Angaben dazu gibt, welche Panelart verbaut ist?



Weil es schlicht niemanden interessiert in der Preisklasse? 



> Ich hab gestern Abend mal testweise die düstersten Szenen aus "Batman Begins" auf Bluray gesehen, dabei mal die Zimmerbeleuchtung ausgeschaltet, also schwarz sieht schon wie schwarz aus,



OK... 



> könnte aber natürlich noch dunkler sein,



Dann ist es kein schwarz 




> allerdings ist es immer die Frage, ob man dann überhaupt noch alles gut erkennen kann und wie es realistisch wirkt. Sah jedenfalls schon sehr gut aus und ich hab sogar bei Bild mal von "Standard" auf "Film" gewechselt, was auch nochmal für eine Veränderung sorgt.



Durch bessere schwarzwerte, werden höhere kontrastwerte erreicht. Natürlich ist dieser grauschleier alle andere als realistisch. 



> Zufrieden bin ich auf jeden Fall und die Entscheidung konnte ich dann letztendlich auch nur so schnell treffen, weil ich eben in der unteren mittleren Preisklasse gekauft habe, hätte ich wirklich ein Gerät der Spitzenklasse oder Highend kaufen wollen, was dann auch ein vielfaches gekostet hätte, wäre es viel schwieriger für mich gewesen mich zu entscheiden.



Ich glaube bei 400 Euro für die Größe ist man schon am unteren Ende für vernünftige Geräte. Alles darunter zählt unter Schrott und gehört nicht klassifiziert.
Hauptsache du bist zufrieden. 



> Trotzdem wäre ich sehr froh, wenn hier jemand herausfinden würde, ob mein neues TV nun ein IPS- oder VA-Panel hat, einfach aus Interesse an der Technik



Dir würden Möglichkeiten genannt. 
Also kümmer dich selber. Uns interessiert das eher weniger. 



> und weil ich mir bei IPS doch noch weniger Sorgen bezüglich Umgebungstemperatur des Gerätes machen würde, steht ja schließlich ziemlich in der Sonne am Fenster, wenn auch etwas abgemildert durch Folie und dünnen Vorhang.



Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn Tim. Mach nen vorhang davor wenn du damit ein "Problem" hast.


----------



## Blackout27 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Bester Kundenservice den es gibt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. nach Aussage meines Vaters ist es wohl doch ein VA Panel (Blickwinkel lässt Grüßen). Schaue es mir nächste Woche auch nochmal an und könnte mich gerade in den Popos beißen warum ich nicht ein Blickwinkeltest gemacht habe ...


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also was den Blickwinkel angeht, wenn ich etwa einen Meter vom TV entfernt stehe, sehen die Farben gegenüber dem Sitzen sehr verändert aus, spricht das nicht eher für VA als für IPS?
> Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht, warum es keine verlässlichen Angaben dazu gibt, welche Panelart verbaut ist?


Du gibst dir die Antwort doch schon selber.
Beim Fernseher interessiert es nun mal kaum jemanden was da verbaut ist, viele kaufen sowieso nur nach dem Namen oder was ihnen im LAden besser gefällt.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Durch bessere schwarzwerte, werden höhere kontrastwerte erreicht. Natürlich ist dieser grauschleier alle andere als realistisch.



Es sah aber realistisch aus, Schwarz war Schwarz und der Kontrast war gut. 
Was ich meinte, es gibt halt auch bei Schwarz heller und dunkler und dann kommen die Grautöne usw. es ist also nicht so leicht zu beurteilen, wie gut ein Schwarzwert ist, wenn man keinen direkten Vergleich hat!



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei 400 Euro für die Größe ist man schon am unteren Ende für vernünftige Geräte. Alles darunter zählt unter Schrott und gehört nicht klassifiziert.



Wieder eine ziemlich arrogante und unpassende Äußerung. 
Es gibt 40-43" TVs ab etwa 250 Euro, mein Samung kostete etwa 480 Euro, je nach Händler bekommt man ihn auch mal etwas günstiger. Die Ausstattung (UHD, Bluetooth, Quadcore-CPU, Sprachsteuerung, vermutlich VA-Panel...) ist alles andere als Einsteigerklasse.


----------



## fipS09 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt 40-43" TVs ab etwa 250 Euro, mein Samung kostete etwa 480 Euro, je nach Händler bekommt man ihn auch mal etwas günstiger. Die Ausstattung (UHD, Bluetooth, Quadcore-CPU, Sprachsteuerung, vermutlich VA-Panel...) ist alles andere als Einsteigerklasse.


Jetzt geht es wieder wie mit der 1060 los 
Du nimmst sowas immer viel zu persönlich, natürlich ist ein 4K TV unter 500 Euro gehobene Einsteigerklasse, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Wie man das Gerät letztendlich einordnet ist doch auch komplett egal solange du zufrieden bist.

Die NU7er Reihe ist laut Samsung die Einstiegsklasse, alleine schon aufgrund der fehlenden 100hz kann es nicht für mehr reichen.
Ab der 8er Reihe sprechen wir dann über die Mittelklasse und bei QLED dann von der Oberklasse.


----------



## blautemple (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieder eine ziemlich arrogante und unpassende Äußerung.
> Es gibt 40-43" TVs ab etwa 250 Euro, mein Samung kostete etwa 480 Euro, je nach Händler bekommt man ihn auch mal etwas günstiger. Die Ausstattung (UHD, Bluetooth, Quadcore-CPU, Sprachsteuerung, vermutlich VA-Panel...) ist alles andere als Einsteigerklasse.



Zu geil, jetzt geht das schon wieder los 
Das aufgelistete ist mittlerweile absoluter Standard und gehört auch in die Einsteigerklasse. Keine Ahnung warum du dich jetzt schon wieder am Begriff Einsteigerklasse aufhängst


----------



## Narbennarr (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es sah aber realistisch aus, Schwarz war Schwarz und der Kontrast war gut.
> Was ich meinte, es gibt halt auch bei Schwarz heller und dunkler und dann kommen die Grautöne usw. es ist also nicht so leicht zu beurteilen, wie gut ein Schwarzwert ist, wenn man keinen direkten Vergleich hat!



Schwarz ist schwarz, punkt. Es gibt kein Hell- und kein Dunkelschwarz. Technisch hat schwarz den Wert 0, nicht 1, nicht 2 und nichts anderes. Dunkles Grau (also alles andere als 0), kann je nach Umgebungslicht und Bild (wenn viele helle Elemente daneben angezeigt werden) schwarz aussehen, ist es aber nicht. Machst du Abends das Zimmer etwas dunkler und schaust einen dunklen Gruselfilm, ist da nix mit echtem schwarz.

Wenn du mit dem Schwarzwert zufrieden bist und es als schwarz empfindest, ist das ok und gut für dich - die Sache ist, du kennst es nicht anders und suggerierst dem TV Eigenschaften, die er nicht hat. Wenn sich daran Leute orientieren, kann die Enttäuschung groß sein. Wenn du einen LCD mit Fald oder gar einen OLED daneben siehst, dann siehst du was schwarz wirklich ist. OLED schaltet die Pixel ab und ist damit wirklich schwarz (Streulich und Reflexionen mal abgesehen). Auf einem OLED kannst man quasi ab 2-3% Grau schon Abstufung zu schwarz erkennen


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Du nimmst sowas immer viel zu persönlich, natürlich ist ein 4K TV unter 500 Euro gehobene Einsteigerklasse, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Wie man das Gerät letztendlich einordnet ist doch auch komplett egal solange du zufrieden bist.
> 
> Die NU7er Reihe ist laut Samsung die Einstiegsklasse, alleine schon aufgrund der fehlenden 100hz kann es nicht für mehr reichen.
> Ab der 8er Reihe sprechen wir dann über die Mittelklasse und bei QLED dann von der Oberklasse.



Ich finde es aber irreführend, jetzt nur nach dem zu gehen, wie Samsung selbst das Gerät einstuft, denn es geht ja auch darum, wie das Gerät gegenüber Konkurrenzgeräten anderer Hersteller da steht und da gibt ein reihenweise Geräte mit nur Dualcore oder ohne Angaben zur CPU, ebenso gibt es teurere Geräte, die kein Bluetooth haben, Sprachsteuerung ist sicher auch kein Standard heute in dieser Preisklasse.
Was das Panel angeht, hier gibt es auch reihenweise Geräte mit IPS-Panel, welche man wohl unterhalb eines VA-Panels einzustufen wäre.
Auch UHD ist nicht Standard in der Einsteigerklasse, es gibt immer noch Geräte mit FullHD.

Was die 100 Hz angeht, warum sollte das ein Merkmal für eine höhere Klasse sein, wenn man eh keinen Unterschied bemerkt und das TV-Signal nur mit 24 Halbbildern pro Sekunde kommt?
Außerdem haben 100 Hz meist erst Geräte ab etwa 833 Euro aufwärts, also ist man hier preislich schon fast bei Highend bezogen auf ~43" Geräten.



blautemple schrieb:


> Das aufgelistete ist mittlerweile absoluter Standard und gehört auch in die Einsteigerklasse. Keine Ahnung warum du dich jetzt schon wieder am Begriff Einsteigerklasse aufhängst



Ich würde das Gerät als Mittelklasse einstufen, mit einigen Features der Oberklasse.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Schwarz ist schwarz, punkt. Es gibt kein Hell- und kein Dunkelschwarz. Technisch hat schwarz den Wert 0, nicht 1, nicht 2 und nichts anderes. Dunkles Grau (also alles andere als 0), kann je nach Umgebungslicht und Bild (wenn viele helle Elemente daneben angezeigt werden) schwarz aussehen, ist es aber nicht. Machst du Abends das Zimmer etwas dunkler und schaust einen dunklen Gruselfilm, ist da nix mit echtem schwarz.
> 
> Wenn du mit dem Schwarzwert zufrieden bist und es als schwarz empfindest, ist das ok und gut für dich - die Sache ist, du kennst es nicht anders und suggerierst dem TV Eigenschaften, die er nicht hat. Wenn sich daran Leute orientieren, kann die Enttäuschung groß sein. Wenn du einen LCD mit Fald oder gar einen OLED daneben siehst, dann siehst du was schwarz wirklich ist. OLED schaltet die Pixel ab und ist damit wirklich schwarz (Streulich und Reflexionen mal abgesehen). Auf einem OLED kannst man quasi ab 2-3% Grau schon Abstufung zu schwarz erkennen



Danke für die Erklärung, aber so ganz schlau werde ich daraus nicht.
Ich hab ja eine dunkle Szene gesehen und richtiges tiefes dunkles Schwarz wahrgenommen, nur eben auch Grautöne, von denen ich nicht wußte, ob die so sein sollen, oder ob die zu hell waren, woher soll ich das auch genau wissen, ohne einen direkten Vergleich zu einem Highend-Gerät, was direkt daneben steht und die gleiche Szene abspielt?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung, aber so ganz schlau werde ich daraus nicht.
> Ich hab ja eine dunkle Szene gesehen und richtiges tiefes dunkles Schwarz wahrgenommen, nur eben auch Grautöne, von denen ich nicht wußte, ob die so sein sollen, oder ob die zu hell waren, woher soll ich das auch genau wissen, ohne einen direkten Vergleich zu einem Highend-Gerät, was direkt daneben steht und die gleiche Szene abspielt?



Gar nicht


----------



## Blackout27 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

@Tim

Gib auf YouTube mal OLED Demo ein und Spiel diese Videos in absoluter Dunkelheit ab (also abends alle Lichter und co abschalten). Leuchten die großen schwarzen Bildbereiche grau/blau ist es eben kein Schwarz (0). An diesen Videos erkennt man dann auch die Schwächen der Hintergrund Beleuchtung. Probier es mal aus 

Du kannst auch statt OLED Demo einfach ein Video mit schwarzen Vollbild auswählen . Bei meinen OLED ist dann  der gesamte Raum dunkel da wie oben schon richtig beschrieben, die Pixel beim OLED nicht geschaltet werden und so der TV quasi aus war. 

Das sind natürlich alles nur extrem Beispiele aber zur Veranschaulichung ganz gut


----------



## fipS09 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was die 100 Hz angeht, warum sollte das ein Merkmal für eine höhere Klasse sein, wenn man eh keinen Unterschied bemerkt und das TV-Signal nur mit 24 Halbbildern pro Sekunde kommt?


Also eine Quadcore CPU die am Ende des Tages kaum einen Unterschied macht sobald der Content einmal läuft( oder man einen 30Euro FireTV o. Ä. einsteckt), ist genau wie Bluetooth ein Merkmal für eine gehobene Klasse aber 100hz nicht


----------



## blautemple (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Gerät als Mittelklasse einstufen, mit einigen Features der Oberklasse.



Aha und welches der Feature soll aus der Oberklasse kommen?


----------



## Larsson92 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Also ich habe nen Sony KD-55XE7005 mit Edge-lit und Frame Dimming.
Ich mag den Fernseher, habe ich für 700€ gekauft, Mittelklasse.
Die Art der Beleuchtung offenbart allerdings bei einem dunklen Raum und dunklen Szenen ihre Schwäche. Man sieht, dass Schwarz nicht Schwarz ist, sondern Grau. Zudem wird die Beleuchtung der Ecken deutlich bei dunklen Szenen.

Dein Fernseher hat ja auch Edge-lit und wird die gleichen Schwächen haben wie meiner. Das ist keine Oberklasse. Schau Dir einmal einen OLED an, dann weißt Du was Schwarz ist und was Grau ist.
An deinem Fernseher ist leider nichts Oberklasse, was aber auch überhaupt nicht schlimm ist, da er nicht den Preis eines (Mittel)/Oberklassegerätes hat.


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem haben 100 Hz meist erst Geräte ab etwa 833 Euro aufwärts, also ist man hier preislich schon fast bei Highend bezogen auf ~43" Geräten.


800 Euro sind preislich nicht "fast schon High End". Genau so wenig wie Dein TV irgendwelche Features aus der Oberklasse mitbringt. Das Ding ist ein 0815-Standard-TV, wie Du ihn in jedem Elektromarkt in der unteren Preisklasse bekommst. Wenn Du damit zufrieden bist, ist alles gut. Er ist ja auch nicht schlecht für das Geld. Versuch dem Fernseher aber nichts anzudichten, was er nicht hat.


----------



## Venom89 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> es ist also nicht so leicht zu beurteilen, wie gut ein Schwarzwert ist, wenn man keinen direkten Vergleich hat!



Mach Nachts das Licht aus. Dann hast du deinen Vergleich. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieder eine ziemlich arrogante und unpassende Äußerung.



Eine realistische Einschätzung, welche selbst der Hersteller teilt, ist also Arrogant? 

Viel eher ist es arrogant und unpassend, dies in Frage zu stellen. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt 40-43" TVs ab etwa 250 Euro, mein Samung kostete etwa 480 Euro, je nach Händler bekommt man ihn auch mal etwas günstiger. Die Ausstattung (UHD, Bluetooth, Quadcore-CPU, Sprachsteuerung, vermutlich VA-Panel...) ist alles andere als Einsteigerklasse.



Das ist alles absolute Grundausstattung für vernünftige Geräte. 3 davon lassen sich für 30 Euro Nachrüsten und das sogar besser. 

Hintergrundbeleuchtung? Edge LED
Local Dimming? Nö
Panel Frequenz? 50 Hz
... 

Samsung weiß schon warum sie den so positionieren.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Irgendwie beschleicht mich das das Gefühl, dass Tim seine gekauften Sachen für sich immer besser darstellen möchte.
Das wird aus Einsteigerklasse Mittelklasse und aus Mittelklasse Highend.
Aber natürlich waren die Sachen zuerst in Highendgeräten, bloss das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## fipS09 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Frage ist bloß wo der Sinn ist, ich habe selbst ein TV Gerät aus der Einstiegsklasse und bin damit zufrieden. Aber warum soll ich mir dann einreden das Ding wäre in irgendeiner Art und Weise etwas besonderes?
Man bekommt halt das wofür man bezahlt, Hauptsache man selbst ist zufrieden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Der Sinn ist kontroverse Aussagen zu treffen, um diesen Thread am Leben zu halten und diese Diskussion weiterzuführen, obwohl der Kauf bereits Geschichte ist!



Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Aha und welches der Feature soll aus der Oberklasse kommen?



Oberklasse an dem *Samsung UE43NU7449* ist meiner Ansicht nach mindestens mal die Sprachsteuerung und die Fernbedienung, die könnte man sogar als Highend einstufen. 
Das vermutlich verbaute VA-Panel ist ebenfalls mehr als Einsteigerklasse.
Bluetooth findet man auch nicht oft in der Einsteigerklasse, ebenso Quadcore und die Aufnahmefunktion über USB.

Ich wiederhole mich, ich hab nicht behauptet, daß das Gerät Oberklasse oder gar Highend sei, es ist meiner Ansicht nach ingesamt Mittelklasse, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, es hat teils Aspekte, die wie oben erwähnte über die Mittelklasse hinaus gehen und teils auch welche, die eher der gehobenen Einsteigerklasse gerecht werden, darum ist es unterm Strich für mich ein Mittelklassegerät.

Ich hoffe ich muß an dieser Stelle nicht auch noch erklären, daß man aus der Summe aller Eigenschaften einen Mittelwert bildet und dadurch die Klasseneinstufung eines Gerätes festlegt!  



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist kontroverse Aussagen zu treffen, um diesen Thread am Leben zu halten und diese Diskussion weiterzuführen, obwohl der Kauf bereits Geschichte ist!



Der Sinn ist es zu einem Konsens zu kommen und anderen ebenfalls Kaufinteressierten eine gute Hilfe beim Kauf zu geben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Oberklasse an dem *Samsung UE43NU7449* ist meiner Ansicht nach mindestens mal die Sprachsteuerung und die Fernbedienung, die könnte man sogar als Highend einstufen.
> Das vermutlich verbaute VA-Panel ist ebenfalls mehr als Einsteigerklasse.
> Bluetooth findet man auch nicht oft in der Einsteigerklasse, ebenso Quadcore und die Aufnahmefunktion über USB.


 Würdest Du mal bitte endlich zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß DU NICHT die Kriterien der "Klasseneinteilungen", falls man es so nennen kann, festlegst?
Die Samsung Fernbedienung ist so la-la, da ziehe ich Panasonic weit vor.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich,


 Und das seit 38 Seiten hier.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> nach ingesamt Mittelklasse, nicht mehr und nicht weniger,


 Beratungsresitent wie ein Pflasterstein. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> darum ist es unterm Strich für mich ein Mittelklassegerät.


 Nein es ist die Einsteigerklasse der 4k Geräte.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich muß an dieser Stelle nicht auch noch erklären, daß man aus der Summe aller Eigenschaften einen Mittelwert bildet und dadurch die Klasseneinstufung eines Gerätes festlegt!


Nein, so ist es nicht. 
Haben wir Dir hunterttausend mal erklärt, aber da hat Tim ja zwei Ohren.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist es zu einem Konsens zu kommen und anderen ebenfalls Kaufinteressierten eine gute Hilfe beim Kauf zu geben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


 ENTER und End of Tread.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Du schaffst es ja noch nicht mal den Konsens mit Herstellern über die Klassifizierung von technischen Geräten herzuleiten.... nun gut ist ja nichts Neues. 



Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Würdest Du mal bitte endlich zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß DU NICHT die Kriterien der "Klasseneinteilungen", falls man es so nennen kann, festlegst?



Ganz im Gegensatz zu Dir? 

Ich richte mich einfach nach Features und nach dem was in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen so durchschnittlich geboten wird.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Samsung Fernbedienung ist so la-la, da ziehe ich Panasonic weit vor.



Das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst!? 
Hast Du die Fernbedienung des *UE43NU7449 *überhaupt mal gesehen und in der Hand gehabt?
Ich dachte zuerst, da haben sie wohl fälschlicherweise die Fernbedienung der Highend-Serie rein gepackt, aber ist natürlich nicht so. Liest Du auch mal was andere hier schreiben, z.B. thehate91, der die Fernbedienung ebenfalls sehr lobte?
Ich hatte bisher 3 Samsung TVs mit Fernbedienungen, zurest 2011 ein echtes Highend-Gerät der 8000er-Serie, die Fernbedienung wirkte hier derart billig, daß es fast schon eine Frechheit war, bei einem ca. 1700 Euro TV.
Beim paar Jahre später gekauften Einsteigergerät, war die Fernbedienung nur unwesentlich überarbeitet wurden, wirkte aber nicht mehr ganz so billig und war nun der Preisklasse zumindest angemessen.
Diesmal beim *UE43NU7449 *ist es so, daß Samsung hier wohl mal so richtig protzen wollte und eine Fernbedienung belegt, welche ich zuvor noch nie gesehen habe, aus Metall, in sehr edlem Design und kompakt, die mag man gar nicht mehr aus der Hand legen. 
Mich freut sowas, weil ich dabei eine Entwicklung beim Hersteller sehe, sie reagieren auf Kundenwünsche und optimieren ihre Produkte immer weiter, so bin ich dann auch bereit ab und zu mal ein neues Gerät zu kaufen, weil ich mir recht sicher bin, wieder hier und da so einen Wow-Effekt zu bekommen (und das noch für relativ kleines Geld).



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Beratungsresitent wie ein Pflasterstein.



Ich bin nicht der jenige, der hier resistent ist, ich führe Argumente auf, stelle Fakten gegenüber, diskutiere drüber usw.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein es ist die Einsteigerklasse der 4k Geräte.



Mit der Meinung stehst Du hier wahrscheinlich relativ alleine da, denn ich hatte erleutert, daß es bereits für rund 250 Euro los geht bei 43" TVs, was sind die denn dann bitte schön, wenn ein 500 Euro Gerät Einsteigerklasse sein soll? 
Mittelklasse trifft es am besten, Punkt!



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du schaffst es ja noch nicht mal den Konsens mit Herstellern über die Klassifizierung von technischen Geräten herzuleiten.... nun gut ist ja nichts Neues.



Ernsthaft jetzt?
Was meinst Du warum Hersteller Geräte so einstufen? Hast Du dir mal deren  Produktportfolio angeschaut?
Würden die bereits relativ preiswerte Geräte extrem hoch loben und als Mittelklasse oder Oberklasse einstufen, wie sollen sie dann den Kunden überzeugen, ein mehr als doppelt oder dreimal so teures Gerät zu kaufen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Es reicht doch schon das du solche Produkte hochlobst. 






Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich lobe aber nur, was auch wirklich gut ist und kritisiere was nicht so gut ist. 
Wie ich schon schrieb, finde ich es halt toll, wenn Hersteller weiter denken und ihre Produkte ständig verbessern und auf die Kundenwünsche hin anzupassen versuchen und eben das sehe ich bei einigen der aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs, was mir im Gegenzug aber gar nicht gefällt ist, daß es auch etliche Samsung TVs gibt, die nicht mehr aufnehmen können, darum mußte ich ja auch erstmal ein Weilchen suchen, bis ich ein Gerät mit Aufnahmefunktion gefunden habe.
Was mir ebenfalls mißfällt ist, daß nach wie vor verschlüsselt aufgenommen wird und die Aufnahmen anscheinend nur auf diesem einen Gerät wiedergegeben werden können, aber das ist ein Ärgernis, was auch bei Geräten anderer Hersteller auftritt.


----------



## fipS09 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt?
> Was meinst Du warum Hersteller Geräte so einstufen? Hast Du dir mal deren  Produktportfolio angeschaut?
> Würden die bereits relativ preiswerte Geräte extrem hoch loben und als Mittelklasse oder Oberklasse einstufen, wie sollen sie dann den Kunden überzeugen, ein mehr als doppelt oder dreimal so teures Gerät zu kaufen?


Entweder das oder weil es einfach keine Geräte mehr gibt die eine Klasse drunter sind. Wenn ich kein schlechteres Gerät anbiete bin ich entweder ein reiner Premiumanbieter (was Samsung eindeutig nicht ist), oder es ist logischerweise die Einstiegsklasse.

Wir sollten definitiv Leute die den Unterschied zwischen 50 und 100hz nicht sehen zukünftig die Klassifizierungen der TV Geräte überlassen. Und jetzt fang bitte nicht wieder damit an das es nur 24p Quellmaterial gibt. Black Frame Insertion und Co. lassen grüßen.
Wie ein Panel mit einer maximalen Helligkeit von 289 cd/m² in die Mittelklasse gehören soll erschließt sich mir übrigens auch nicht, ist bei meinem TV der ähnliche Werte hat das gleiche. Damit ist HDR nicht mehr als ein Marketinggag.


----------



## Venom89 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Oberklasse an dem *Samsung UE43NU7449* ist meiner Ansicht nach mindestens mal die Sprachsteuerung und die Fernbedienung, die könnte man sogar als Highend einstufen.



Die sprachsteuerung welche nicht einmal N24 versteht? 



> Das vermutlich verbaute VA-Panel ist ebenfalls mehr als Einsteigerklasse.



Nö. VA Panel ohne QLed, ohne backlight, ohne local dimming und mit 50 Hz. 
Das ist einmal nichts. 
Wie kann nichts Mittelklasse sein? 

Nicht mal der Samsung Support konnte dir sagen, was für ein Panel verbaut ist. Spricht Bände. 



> Bluetooth findet man auch nicht oft in der Einsteigerklasse, ebenso Quadcore und die Aufnahmefunktion über USB.



Bullshit. Verwechselt nicht Müll mit Einsteigerklasse. 

Die Aufnahme Funktion stirbt übrigens aus. Wieso? 
Das normale Fernsehen ist auf einem absteigenden Ast. 



> Ich wiederhole mich, ich hab nicht behauptet, daß das Gerät Oberklasse oder gar Highend sei, es ist meiner Ansicht nach ingesamt Mittelklasse, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, es hat teils Aspekte, die wie oben erwähnte über die Mittelklasse hinaus gehen und teils auch welche, die eher der gehobenen Einsteigerklasse gerecht werden, darum ist es unterm Strich für mich ein Mittelklassegerät.



Es ist ein 400€ Fernseher. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren?
 Der Hersteller hat die Klassifizierung festgelegt. Du hast hier doch selber mehrfach gezeigt und bewiesen, dass du absolut null Ahnung von der Technik hast und wo die unterscheide liegen. 
Und jetzt willst du uns belehren? 
Dein Ernst? Wie absurd ist das denn bitte?



> Ich hoffe ich muß an dieser Stelle nicht auch noch erklären, daß man aus der Summe aller Eigenschaften einen Mittelwert bildet und dadurch die Klasseneinstufung eines Gerätes festlegt!



Für die Tim Wertung ohne Referenz vielleicht. 





> Der Sinn ist es zu einem Konsens zu kommen und anderen ebenfalls Kaufinteressierten eine gute Hilfe beim Kauf zu geben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!



Du kannst nicht mal die Vorteile eines 100Hz Panels sehen, aber anderen den TV empfehlen?
Was ist denn wenn der Interessent nicht blind ist?

Das macht absolut keinen Sinn Tim. 
Der TV ist das günstigste was Samsung zu bieten hat. Zudem sind 43 Zoll für den Durchschnitt zu klein heutzutage. Damit ein Nischen produkt (Wortspiel) 
Er ist für das gebotene ohne besondere Ansprüche ok. Mehr aber auch nicht. 
Nimm nicht immer alles so persönlich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Eigentlich hatte ich ENTER geschrieben ... .



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegensatz zu Dir?


 Du hast mich schon mal beraten und ich habe meine Meinung durchgesetzt?
Träumst Du jetzt?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich richte mich einfach nach Features und nach dem was in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen so durchschnittlich geboten wird.


 Du reimst Dir Deine Welt zusammen wie Du es brauchst und alles andere ist Dir piepegal.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hast Du die Fernbedienung des *UE43NU7449 *überhaupt mal gesehen und in der Hand gehabt?


 Ich hab schon mehr Fernbedienungen in der Hand gehabt, als Du je in Deinem Leben sehen wirst.
Und die gefällt mir nun mal nicht mit der komischen Menüführung und den Untermenüs.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Diesmal beim *UE43NU7449 *ist es so, daß Samsung hier wohl mal so richtig protzen wollte und eine Fernbedienung belegt, welche ich zuvor noch nie gesehen habe, aus Metall, in sehr edlem Design und kompakt, die mag man gar nicht mehr aus der Hand legen.
> Mich freut sowas, weil ich dabei eine Entwicklung beim Hersteller sehe, sie reagieren auf Kundenwünsche und optimieren ihre Produkte immer weiter, so bin ich dann auch bereit ab und zu mal ein neues Gerät zu kaufen, weil ich mir recht sicher bin, wieder hier und da so einen Wow-Effekt zu bekommen (und das noch für relativ kleines Geld).


 Der hält sich bei mir arg in Grenzen, aber das ist Geschmachkssache, hat der Affe gesagt ... .


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der jenige, der hier resistent ist, ich führe Argumente auf, stelle Fakten gegenüber, diskutiere drüber usw.


 Deine Diskussion trägt zu 99% Spamchrakter.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mit der Meinung stehst Du hier wahrscheinlich relativ alleine da, ...


 Ach was.
Schläfst Du seit 200 Beiträgen?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mittelklasse trifft es am besten, Punkt!


 
 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du warum Hersteller Geräte so einstufen? Hast Du dir mal deren  Produktportfolio angeschaut?


 Was denkst Du denn?
Ich bin seit Jahrzehnten im Elektronikhandel.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Würden die bereits relativ preiswerte Geräte extrem hoch loben und als Mittelklasse oder Oberklasse einstufen, wie sollen sie dann den Kunden überzeugen, ein mehr als doppelt oder dreimal so teures Gerät zu kaufen?


 Bist Du wirklich so naiv?
Dem Werbegeschwafel der Herstellern nach ist auch Toilettenpapier ein absolutes High-End Produkt.

Na ja, das Low-End-Schleifpapier kennst Du ja nicht.
Das war wirklich für den A ... .


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

39 Seiten.......ihr seid ja selbst schuld dass ihr das noch mitmacht.....


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 39 Seiten.......ihr seid ja selbst schuld dass ihr das noch mitmacht.....


 Manchmal lernt man etwas aus einer langen Diskussion.


----------



## NuVirus (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Man muss halt einfach sagen das selbst die Einstiegsklasse für viele inzwischen mehr als ausreichend ist also nicht mehr wirklich schlecht und die echte Mittelklasse etc. für viele nicht unbedingt notwendig ist

Mittelklasse beginnt finde ich ca. bei 55"-65" 1000-1500€


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Manchmal lernt man etwas aus einer langen Diskussion.



Hast du recht.

Es ist doch egal, wenn Tim das Ding als Mittel oder Profilname für sich deklarieren will, warum nicht?
Rein objektiv gesehen (Hardware Specks und Technik) mag das nicht richtig sein, aber wie "gut" man etwas findet, ist eben etwas subjektives.


Soll ja auch Menschen geben die bspw. Farbenblind sind.
Objektiv gesehen, ist die Ampel rot. Subjektiv für den farbenblinden halt grau. Und damit hat er irgendwo in seiner etwas beschränkteren Sicht, auch recht.


----------



## fipS09 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal, wenn Tim das Ding als Mittel oder Profilname für sich deklarieren will, warum nicht?


Das Problem besteht falls nicht klar wird das es eine extrem subjektive Wahrnehmung ist. Solche Foreneinträge werden auch bei Google gefunden, wenn man sich über ein TV Gerät informieren will  Die wenigsten werden dann hier die kompletten 40 Seiten lesen.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Die sprachsteuerung welche nicht einmal N24 versteht?



Sie versteht dann halt "In 24" und findet dann den Sender nicht, hab es immer wieder versucht, nie wurde der Sender gefunden, aber das ist wirklich der einzige Sender, der bisher mit Sprachsteuerung nicht gefunden wurde. Gut möglich das sowas durch ein Update/Patch mal gelöst wird, denn die anderen Sender und Einstellungen findet er mit Sprachsteuerung sehr gut.
Erzähl mir jetzt bitte nicht, daß die Sprachsteuerung eines Highend-TVs keinerlei Mucken macht, denn ich gehe nicht davon aus, daß es in einer höheren Preisklasse hier was merklich besseres gibt.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nö. VA Panel ohne QLed, ohne backlight, ohne local dimming und mit 50 Hz.
> Das ist einmal nichts.
> Wie kann nichts Mittelklasse sein?



Ganz einfach, ein IPS -Panel mit einer maximalen Auflösung von 720p ist Einsteigerklasse, ein 1080p ebenfalls noch. 2160p war bis vor einiger Zeit noch Highend und ist nun ab der gehobenen Einsteigerklasse/Mittelklasse zu finden.
Der Samsung UE43NU7449 hat ein ausgesprochen gutes Bild, Edge-LED ist nicht unbedingt ein Merkmal der Einsteigerklasse, man findet es auch bei hochpreisigeren Modellen und so wie Samsung das konstruiert hat, gibt es ein super Bild.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nicht mal der Samsung Support konnte dir sagen, was für ein Panel verbaut ist. Spricht Bände.



So gut wie kein Support wird jeder Frage beantworten können/wollen und vorallem dürfen, das muß man als Kunde akzeptieren. 
Der Samsung Support ist insgesamt sehr gut, sie antworten immer zügig auf Fragen, ich hab schon Supports in anderen Bereichen erlebt, die auf zwei eMails nichtmal reagiert haben.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Bullshit. Verwechselt nicht Müll mit Einsteigerklasse.



Was ist denn das jetzt für ein Schwachsinn? 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es ist ein 400€ Fernseher. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren?



Die UVP ist  bei etwa 500 Euro und viel weniger hab ich auch nicht bezahlt, nur weil es mal ein Schnäppchen für ca. 400 Euro gab, heißt es nicht, daß das Gerät nicht eigentlich in einer höheren Preisklasse angesiedelt ist.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Hersteller hat die Klassifizierung festgelegt. Du hast hier doch selber mehrfach gezeigt und bewiesen, dass du absolut null Ahnung von der Technik hast und wo die unterscheide liegen.
> Und jetzt willst du uns belehren?
> Dein Ernst? Wie absurd ist das denn bitte?



Danke für die Beleidigung  , ich hab zwei gesunde Augen, meine Freundin auch, wir haben uns Fernseher mit 50 und 100 Hz direkt nebeneinander angeschaut und keinerlei Unterschiede beim normalen TV-Signal bemerkt.
Man kann sich Unterschiede auch einreden, naja, Einbildung ist halt auch eine Bildung. 

Wenn man mit dem TV Spiele spielen will, die mit 100 Hz laufen sollen, sehe ich aber ein, daß hier ein 100 Hz Panel sinnvoll ist, für normales Fernsehen ist es aber entbehrlich.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der TV ist das günstigste was Samsung zu bieten hat. resse:



Das nenn ich mal wieder eine glatte Lüge, aber mir vorwerfen ich könnte Geizhals nicht bedienen : 
Fernseher mit Hersteller: Samsung Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bei etwa 183 Euro gehts bei Samsung los und hier hast du deine Einsteigerklasse! 

Bei den 43"ern gehts bei etwa 325 Euro los, bitte schön:
Samsung UE43NU7099 ab €'*'325 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du reimst Dir Deine Welt zusammen wie Du es brauchst und alles andere ist Dir piepegal.
> Ich hab schon mehr Fernbedienungen in der Hand gehabt, als Du je in Deinem Leben sehen wirst.
> Und die gefällt mir nun mal nicht mit der komischen Menüführung und den Untermenüs.
> Der hält sich bei mir arg in Grenzen, aber das ist Geschmachkssache, hat der Affe gesagt ... .



Was hat die Fernbedienung mit der Menueführung des TVs zu tun?
Die Menueführung ist in der Tat nicht perfekt, da ist noch Luft nach oben, aber die Fernbedienung an sich ist spitze, erstrecht für die Peisklasse und vieles wird man eh über Sprache steuern und dadurch verliert dann die Menueführung auch etwas an Bedeutung.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was denkst Du denn?
> Ich bin seit Jahrzehnten im Elektronikhandel.
> Bist Du wirklich so naiv?
> Dem Werbegeschwafel der Herstellern nach ist auch Toilettenpapier ein absolutes High-End Produkt.



Hersteller loben zwar ihre Produkte immer sehr, aber sie stufen sie auch gerne so ein, daß es für die Kunden sinnvoll erscheint, doch ein höher klassigeres und teureres Produkt zu kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Seid ihr dann mal fertig?
Der Fernseher ist lange gekauft und der Rest ist nur das übliche Geplänkel.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Mich ärgert halt die Ignoranz einiger hier, das nicht zugänglich sein für Argumente, aber die kommen ja von mir, also *muß* man da anscheinend kontern...


----------



## Narbennarr (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Du musst gar nix und stellst halt gerne Aussagen in den Raum, die Leute nur schwer stehen lassen können - getreu dem Motto "der Klügere gibt nach". Freu dich doch über deinen TV, egal welcher Klasse er nun warum auch immer Angehören mag. Ob das jetzt jemand als Einsteiger-, Mittel- oder Furzklasse bezeichnet ist doch egal. Zu jedem Produkt findet man günstigeres oder teureres und es gibt doch echt wichtigeres im Leben?!


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Anscheinend nicht, sonst wären wir nicht auf Seite 40.
ISt ja nicht so, als würde es zum ersten Mal passieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Im Grunde habt ihr Recht, ich würde ja auch aufhören darüber zu diskutieren, wenn nicht immer wieder hochnäsige, arrogante und fachlich nicht haltbare Kommentare und Beleidigungen von einigen hier kommen würden, die ich so einfach nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann.


----------



## Venom89 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Fachlich nicht haltbar? Arrogant und beleidigend? 

Du fragst nach Hilfe und Schlussendlich, weißt Du doch wieder alles besser und versuchst uns zu belehren?
Wenn das nicht hochnäsig und arrogant ist. 

Deine fachliche Kompetenz in allen ehren, aber wer den einzigen Vorteil eines 100Hz Panels, nur beim Spielen sieht hat einfach keine Ahnung. 



			
				Chip. De schrieb:
			
		

> 4K-Fernseher: Die besten UHD-TVs ab 500 Euro
> Viele Fernseher mit 4K-Auflösung sind immer noch sehr teuer: In der CHIP-Bestenliste reicht das bis zum Panasonic TX-65CZW954, der zum Marktstart knapp 10.000 Euro kostete. Aber es gibt Hoffnung: Mittlerweile hat sich auch eine *Einsteigerklasse* etabliert, in der sich hochauflösende Fernseher auch *unter 1.000 Euro, oftmals sogar unter 500 Euro *finden, und die so ziemlich alles bieten, was einen guten 4K-Fernseher ausmacht.




Viel Spaß mit deinem "Mittelklasse" TV. Sich selbst zu belügen scheint dir ja zu liegen.

Enter....


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du fragst nach Hilfe und Schlussendlich, weißt Du doch wieder alles besser und versuchst uns zu belehren?
> Wenn das nicht hochnäsig und arrogant ist.



Ich will niemand belehren, aber meinen Standpunkt erklären und das Argumente von mir auch mal akzeptiert werden, so wie ich ja ebenfalls auch Argumente anderer akzeptiere (sofern sie denn Sinn machen!).
Nur als Beispiel, ich wollte zeitweilig einen 65-75" TV für etwa 1200 Euro kaufen, fast alle hier rieten mir davon ab und was hab ich getan? Ich bin in mich gegangen, habe ein paar Wochen überlegt und dann für deutlich weniger als die Hälfte ein top Preis-/Leistungsgerät gekauft.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Deine fachliche Kompetenz in allen ehren, aber wer den einzigen Vorteil eines 100Hz Panels, nur beim Spielen sieht hat einfach keine Ahnung.



Was hat das mit Ahnung haben zu tun?
Ich hab es direkt verglichen und noch Unterstützung mit genommen und keinerlei Unterschied beim normalen Fernsehen bemerkt, warum sollte ich dann ein teuer bezahltes Gimmick (100 Hz) mit kaufen, wenn ich mit dem TV eh nicht spielen will?
Selbst ein Verkäufer im Elektronikmarkt argumentierte so, 100 Hz bringt was beim Spielen, aber fürs normale Fernsehen braucht man das eigentlich nicht.
Dazu kommt das die Geräte heute extrem interpolieren und somit eh nichtmehr mit den früheren 50 Hz Geräten vergleichbar sind.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit deinem "Mittelklasse" TV. Sich selbst zu belügen scheint dir ja zu liegen.
> 
> Enter....



Ich brauch mich nicht selbst zu belügen um zu wissen, das ich einen super Kauf gemacht habe und keinen unnützen, überteuerten Kram mitbezahlt habe, den ich eh nicht brauchen und merken werde.
Das einzige was ich hätte besser machen können, wäre auf ein 399 Euro Angebot zu warten, aber dann hätte ich per Versand bestellen müssen, also mehr Risiko gehabt und in der Regel keine 4 Wochen Rückgaberecht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Was sollen die 100Hz beim spielen bringen?
Die Konsolen und PCs laufen da eh nur mit 60Hz dran.


----------



## blautemple (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich feier den Thread. Immer wenn ich mal einen schlechten Tag auf der Arbeit habe schaue ich mir einen Tim-Thread an und alles ist wieder gut


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Gibt ja auch immer ne Menge zu lesen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was sollen die 100Hz beim spielen bringen?
> Die Konsolen und PCs laufen da eh nur mit 60Hz dran.



Naja, die LG OLED aus 2017 hatten bereits native 120hz bei 1080p Auflösung..... Auch mit PC dran..... 
Die neueren Modelle werdens nicht schlechter machen


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Weil man ja auch nen 55"+ kauft um ihn mit FHD laufen zu lassen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil man ja auch nen 55"+ kauft um ihn mit FHD laufen zu lassen.




Wie ich bereits schrieb, mein 2017er Model hatte 4k@60hz \ 1080p@120hz.....
Die neuen 2019er Modelle haben in der Tat 4k@120hz

Also bitte erstmal informieren.

Interessanterweise, sind somit wohl aktuell Fernseher die besten pc Monitore für Gaming.....hdr, 4k@120hz VARIABLE  refreshrate  dank hdmi 2.1 etc......


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Grafikkarten haben kein HDMI 2.1, bitte erstmal informieren.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Grafikkarten haben kein HDMI 2.1, bitte erstmal informieren.



Noch nicht. Wie immer ist die Konsolen- und Entertainment Branche dem PC-Gaming weit Voraus....aber sicherlich wird man dann auch ab einer 1300€ teuren GeForce 2180ti in 1 Jahr HDMI 2.1 an Bord haben.


----------



## fipS09 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Wie immer ist die Konsolen- und Entertainment Branche dem PC-Gaming weit Voraus....


Haben denn die Konsolen HDMI 2.1? Der PC ist in der Geschichte dank Displayport weit vorne, VRR gibts dort auch schon ewig.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wäre mir neu, aber vielleicht irgendwann.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Xbox One X hat viele Features vom HDMI 2.1 Standard. Da es zum damaligen Konsolen Release noch kein offiziellen 2.1 Standard gab, steht im Datenblatt der Konsole noch HDMI 2.0b.

Ob es ein Update zur offiziellen 2.1 Revision geben wird ist mir aber nicht bekannt.

Zu den aktuellen GPU's, vielleicht gibt es demnächst Displyport auf HDMI 2.1 Adapter damit man die Vorteile ( zum Beispiel 4K mit 120 Hz) auch mit einer aktuellen GTX/RTX nutzen kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

In der XBox dürfte kein 2.1 Port drin sein, man kann einige Features von 2.1 in 2.0b implementieren, ändert aber nicht an der möglichen Bandbreite. Ein Software-Update wird da NICHT helfen. Die Konsolen sind nicht ansatzweise in der Lage die mögliche Bandbreite von HDMI 2.1 ausnutzen, wir sind ja noch meilenweit von 4k@HDR@60FPS weg.


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> In der XBox dürfte kein 2.1 Port drin sein, man kann einige Features von 2.1 in 2.0b implementieren, ändert aber nicht an der möglichen Bandbreite. Ein Software-Update wird da NICHT helfen. Die Konsolen sind nicht ansatzweise in der Lage die mögliche Bandbreite von HDMI 2.1 ausnutzen, wir sind ja noch meilenweit von 4k@HDR@60FPS weg.



Aber adaptive-sync können sie nutzen.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> In der XBox dürfte kein 2.1 Port drin sein, man kann einige Features von 2.1 in 2.0b implementieren, ändert aber nicht an der möglichen Bandbreite. Ein Software-Update wird da NICHT helfen. Die Konsolen sind nicht ansatzweise in der Lage die mögliche Bandbreite von HDMI 2.1 ausnutzen, wir sind ja noch meilenweit von 4k@HDR@60FPS weg.



Der HDMI Port wurde als 2.0b spezifiziert da es nichts besseres gab mit Siegel. Was der Anschluss letztens kann weiß ich nicht. Wird man dieses Jahr sicher testen können.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Übrigens habe ich gestern nochmal eine Reihe Testvideos in 4K UHD 60 fps auf meinem Samsung UE43NU7449 laufen lassen, da ruckelte nichts nennenswert, läuft super flüssig und auch die Farben sind toll.
Im Elektronikmarkt habe ich gestern davor ein Testvideo auf einem OLED für deutlich über 2000 Euro gesehen, war zwar ein völlig anderes Video, aber da kamen mir die Farben noch knalliger vor, fast schon unrealistisch bunt (war halt ein Nachtvideo von Las Vegas oder so) und minimales Bewegungsruckeln am Rand konnte ich da ebenfalls wahrnehmen.

Native 100 Hz sehe ich daher immer mehr als unwichtiges Gimmick an. 
Oder differenzierter formuliert, Samsung schafft es anscheinend auch mit nativen 50 Hz (wobei einige ja behaupten es seien eh 60 Hz) und Edge-Led, trotzdem ein perfektes Fernseherlebnis zu bieten, sie sind ja auch Marktführer und haben ihre Geräte über die Jahre extrem weiter entwickelt, daher bleibe ich auch bei meiner Einstufung Mittelklasse bis obere Mittelklasse.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ein schönes Schlusswort.
Kann hier dann ein Mod endlich mal zumachen?


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Wäre auch dafür.

Wenn jemand ein kostenloses Upgrade benötigt, lasst Tim einfach das gleiche kaufen.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich gestern nochmal eine Reihe Testvideos in 4K UHD 60 fps auf meinem Samsung UE43NU7449 laufen lassen, da ruckelte nichts nennenswert, läuft super flüssig und auch die Farben sind toll.
> Im Elektronikmarkt habe ich gestern davor ein Testvideo auf einem OLED für deutlich über 2000 Euro gesehen, war zwar ein völlig anderes Video, aber da kamen mir die Farben noch knalliger vor, fast schon unrealistisch bunt (war halt ein Nachtvideo von Las Vegas oder so) und minimales Bewegungsruckeln am Rand konnte ich da ebenfalls wahrnehmen.



Die TVs laufen im Shopmodus getreu dem Motto "viel hilft viel", man will ja auffallen. OLED ist prinzipiell nicht bunter als LCD, beides hängt von den Settings ab. Du wirst z.b. kaum einen TV finden der die Farbtreue und Natürlichkeit eines Panasonic OLEDs schlägt. Die sind selbst unkalibiriert verdammt nah am Referenzmaterial.

Bewegungsruckeln hängt vom Material ab. Material mit geringen FPS (30 und weniger) sind auf einem OLED härter im Ruckeln, weil OLED gnadenlos schnell ist. Ein LCD muss Kristalle ausrichten um neue Informationen dazustellen und brauch dafür ein paar Milisekunden. OLED macht das quasi sofort in 0.1ms und das sieht "härter" aus. Dafür neigt LCD zum verschlieren, OLED nicht.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Auch wenn sich einige aufgeregt haben, mir hat der Thread gefallen  Immerhin habe ich den TV für meine Eltern gekauft und er erfüllt sein Zweck als Einsteigermodell ()  in die Welt von UHD 
Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, ich habe vorhin bei meinen Eltern  den Samsung UE43NU7449 nochmal etwas getestet. Ich denke bzw. bin mir ziemlich sicher das es sich um ein VA Panel handelt. Als Härtetest habe ich auf Youtube eine OLED Demo abgespielt um den Schwarzwert zu begutachten. Wie schon in meinen vorläufigen Fazit kann ich diesen mit "Befriedigend" bewerten. Ohne Local Dimming und co. kann man aber auch einfach nicht mehr erwarten. 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe und evtl. kann mich da jemand von euch aufklären, wie verhält sich ein 50 Hz Panel bei 60Fps Games? Ich habe wie gesagt mit meinen alten Herren Mario Kart auf der Switch gespielt. Dieses Game läuft mit 60Fps und es fühlte sich auch nicht ruckelig auf den TV an. Verhält es sich wie am PC wenn man auf einem 60 Hz Monitor Content mit zum Beispiel 70-80 Fps abspielt?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Panel laufen immer mit 60Hz, werden aber durch PAL-Signal hierzulande halt immer als 50Hz betitelt, während in anderen Ländern halt 60HZ draufsteht. Dein TV kann die 60 FPS also auch nativ darstellen!


----------



## Tim1974 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bewegungsruckeln hängt vom Material ab. Material mit geringen FPS (30 und weniger) sind auf einem OLED härter im Ruckeln, weil OLED gnadenlos schnell ist. Ein LCD muss Kristalle ausrichten um neue Informationen dazustellen und brauch dafür ein paar Milisekunden. OLED macht das quasi sofort in 0.1ms und das sieht "härter" aus. Dafür neigt LCD zum verschlieren, OLED nicht.



Danke, gut zu wissen. 
Dann kann ich ja in etwa 5 Jahren, wenn mein Samsung veraltet ist und OLED bis dahin günstig geworden ist auf OLED umsteigen, am besten dann gleich mit Octacore-CPU und 8K-Auflösung, wenns so ein Gerät für unter 800 Euro gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Als wenn du einen Unterschied zwischen einem Quadcore und einem Dualcore jetzt gemerkt hättest.


----------



## NuVirus (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal für meinen alten TV im Angebot nen Fire TV Stick 4k geholt für 35€ mal sehen wie das so ist  soll auch sehr gut sein- Prime ist auf meinem aktuellen TV richtig schlecht vom Menü her und kein Auto Play bei Serien aber ist halt von 2013 das Gerät und mit HTPC krieg ich kein Dolby Ton bei Netflix/Prime.

Mal sehen wann es wirklich gute günstige OLED Geräte gibt die auch wirklich gut sind oder ob 8k bis dahin sich durchgesetzt hat aber denke 4k wird noch lange aktuell bleiben - ich bräuchte dann halt auch nen neuen AVR und ggf HTPC neu.


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke, gut zu wissen.
> Dann kann ich ja in etwa 5 Jahren, wenn mein Samsung veraltet ist und OLED bis dahin günstig geworden ist auf OLED umsteigen, am besten dann gleich mit Octacore-CPU und 8K-Auflösung, wenns so ein Gerät für unter 800 Euro gibt.


Du kannst ja nicht mal von heute bis Sonntag planen, ohne darüber nachzudenken, ob Dir Dein Fernseher nicht vielleicht durch Sonneneinstrahlung abbrennt. Da finde ich Deine 5-Jahres-Prognose doch schon recht gewagt. Häng darum lieber immer schön ein Tuch vor´s Fenster.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Panel laufen immer mit 60Hz, werden aber durch PAL-Signal hierzulande halt immer als 50Hz betitelt, während in anderen Ländern halt 60HZ draufsteht. Dein TV kann die 60 FPS also auch nativ darstellen!



Super vielen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Als wenn du einen Unterschied zwischen einem Quadcore und einem Dualcore jetzt gemerkt hättest.



Der Unterschied bedeutet hier zwischen meinem alten Samsung 32"er mit Dualcore und dem neuen 43" mit Quadcore, daß ich mit dem TV nun im Internet surfen kann, ohne das er dauernt abstürzt, denn das tat der alte TV und der neue bisher noch kein einziges mal.
Mit dem neuen TV kann ich fast einen PC komplett ersetzen, das einzige was ich noch nicht versucht habe sind Sachen runter zu laden, das geht vermutlich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht. Ebenso hab ich mich noch nicht in Foren oder so mit dem TV eingeloggt, weil ich nicht sicher bin, wie sicher der Tizen-Browser und das OS wirklich ist.
Dabei wäre es so schön mit Sprachsteuerung hier rein zu kommen, dann könne ich viel schneller und dadurch auch längere Texte verfassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Ich denke du verfasst schon so genug Text 

Aber ich stimme dir zu, dass die CPU leistung je nach BS und Modell durchaus merkt. SIeht man ja selbst bei den Sony Topmodellen AF8 und AF9, der AF8 ist unheimlich träge, Inputlag hoch...


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Mein Ziel war es bei diesem TV-Kauf ja auch, ein weiteres Gerät zu erwerben, was notfalls als fast kompletter PC-Ersatz dienen kann und mir außerdem die Möglichkeit zu geben, Multimedia-Inhalte künftig bequem vom Sofa aus nutzen zu können. 
Mit meiner kleinen Logitech-Funk-Tastatur kann ich nun auch mit dem TV besser im Internet surfen, denn die Sprachsteuerung versteht halt nicht alles immer exakt.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Juhu, dein neuer TV ist schneller als dein mehrere älterer TV.
Die haben bestimmt auch beide den gleichen CPU Takt und die gleiche CPU verbaut und nur die 2 Kerne mehr bestimmen den Unterschied. 
Auch sonst gab es keine Verbesserungen, nur dieses Detail bestimmt alles. 
Die Sprachsteuerung ist doch eh Murks, sonst bräuchtest du keine Tastatur am TV.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Die Summe der Neuerungen macht den neuen TV so viel schneller und brauchbarer auch beim surfen im Internet. Ob nun die 2 Kerne mehr, mehr Takt oder auch nur mehr RAM den Unterschied machen, vermag glaub ich niemand von uns hier mit Sicherheit zu beurteilen. Da man nicht einzelnd aufrüsten kann, ist es eh wurscht, der neue schafft all das gut was mich am alten genervt hat, also braucht man über Sinn da nicht weiter zu diskutieren.

Die Sprachsteuerung ist nach wie vor gut, aber manches wird eben nicht verstanden, das wundert mich aber nicht und wird sich künftig durch Updates vielleicht noch etwas verbessern.
Insgesamt kann ich die Wörter oder Begriffe, die er falsch verstanden hat noch etwa an beiden Händen abzählen und besonders deutlich sprechen tu ich oft auch nicht gerade, also gibts da nichts zu meckern an der Sprachsteuerung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Hab grad mal bei meinem  2017er LG OLED "n24" gesagt, anstandslos erkannt und funktioniert.
.........

Ergo: die einstiegsklasse macht doch eben einfach alles schlechter, als die 2  Jahre alte Mittel bis Oberklasse ......


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Na toll, von den geschätzt 100 Wörtern, die mein TV regelmäßig richtig erkennt, gibt es vermutlich auch wieder eines, die ein anderes Gerät falsch erkennt...


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Kaufplanung ab 40" bis 50" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU?*

Musst nur fest dran glauben


----------

